# Cars you don't always see as lowriders



## rzarock

What cars besides the usual (G Body's, Impalas, Bombs, Big Body's, Lincolns, etc) have you guys seen made into a lowrider and thought looked good? 

I've always liked the mid 60's Catalina's and Tempests












63 Oldsmobile Dynamic












68 Chrysler Newport












60 Oldsmobile












64 Ford Galaxie (I think this is/was Touchdown Todd's)












I'm building a 64 Nova Sport Coupe


----------



## leo

These are not typically liked lows but, back in day people just hooked up what they had, 



























I have always liked slamend buses


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by leo_@May 20 2010, 03:40 PM~17554163
> *I have always liked slamend buses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I've always wanted a bus like that!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

all nice lowrides!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## leo

Heres a few from my club


----------



## Esoteric

youre describing 96% of cars out there with that topic title

with that being said 5.0s


----------



## kandylac

I don't have a picture but I had a '69 Le Manns on true spokes.


----------



## az63

75 lesabre


----------



## tko_818

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@May 20 2010, 03:35 PM~17554101
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 64 Ford Galaxie (I think this is/was Touchdown Todd's)
> 
> *


yeah thats todds ride.. i have always liked his galaxy on cragars! makes me want to get a galaxy vert all patterned out on cragars after i slang my 64


----------



## HOTSHOT956

GREAT TOPIC :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 20 2010, 08:52 PM~17557229
> *youre describing 96% of cars out there with that topic title
> *


I'd say if the lowrider community is only using only 4% of available cars it's not as open minded as it could be. Lot's of room to build something different that still kicks ass!


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by az63_@May 20 2010, 11:18 PM~17558968
> *75 lesabre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## leo




----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME

> _Originally posted by az63_@May 21 2010, 01:18 AM~17558968
> *75 lesabre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those are nice. Like a wanna be glasshouse :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@May 20 2010, 11:42 PM~17554186
> *I've always wanted a bus like that!!!
> *



yes what year is this bus?!! sweet


----------



## mrgervais

I love 60s novas. Like baby impalas. One car I've always wanted to see hooked up is a late 70s nova.


----------



## Flips Monte

I know people Rock alot of cutlass'...but mine is a little different.



















My brother has had a bunch of "Other" since the '70's like...'65 Falcon Wagon, 1965 LeMans, 1963 T-Bird, '78 LTD, '69 Grand Prix, '68 Skylark...not including the '59, '63, '64, '66, '67, '69 Impala's '74 & 77 Monte's, 4 Cadillac's, and all of these were slammed on the ground with 5:20's and some kind of Hubcaps, Rockets, Cragers, Tru-Spokes, Tru Classics, Basket Wires...right now he gots a Lincoln on '72's, a Elco, Malibu Wagon and a Monte...he's 52 and aint no stopping!


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by mrgervais_@May 21 2010, 06:51 PM~17566012
> *I love 60s novas. Like baby impalas. One car I've always wanted to see hooked up is a late 70s nova.
> *


One of the homies back in high school


----------



## AndrewH

Used to get dropped off for school in one of these :biggrin:


----------



## Qwerty

'65 Monaco


----------



## spikekid999

my 74 dodge dart sport

















and my 87 chrysler fifth avenue


----------



## ElMonte74'

My homies grand marquis is something you don't normally see as a lowrider to much










and my A body Monte which again you don't see much of


----------



## Qwerty

Some older ones from around Winnipeg


----------



## impala_street_scraper

been collecting pix of oddball lowrides for awhile. heres some


----------



## impala_street_scraper

more


----------



## slangin cardboard

This topic kicks ass. TTT  :biggrin: Lets see more .


----------



## NIMSTER64




----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by impala_street_scraper_@May 21 2010, 10:19 PM~17566852
> *been collecting pix of oddball lowrides for awhile. heres some
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this one was mine at one point


----------



## spikekid999




----------



## spikekid999




----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by mrgervais_@May 21 2010, 06:51 PM~17566012
> *I love 60s novas. Like baby impalas.
> *


Mines a 64. Still got a lot of work to do.


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by impala_street_scraper_@May 21 2010, 08:23 PM~17566886
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What's this one?


----------



## tru2thagame

> I know people Rock alot of cutlass'...but mine is a little different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> glasshouse cutlass???


----------



## spikekid999




----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@May 21 2010, 03:00 PM~17564289
> *I'd say if the lowrider community is only using only 4% of available cars it's not as open minded as it could be. Lot's of room to build something different that still kicks ass!
> *


it isnt its the single tack mind and mee too generation, and fo sho


----------



## impala_street_scraper

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@May 21 2010, 09:00 PM~17567219
> *What's this one?
> *


looks like the green one in my first post so i guess that makes it an olds?


----------



## impala_street_scraper

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 21 2010, 09:07 PM~17567296
> *it isnt its the single tack mind and mee too generation, and fo sho
> *


lowrider community is about as one eyed as the trad. hot rod crowd with their 32 fords. gets boring after awhile if you ask me.

every new guy always says "i really want to build a 64 or 63 impala lowrider" YAWN! 

nice cars but


----------



## My95Fleety

This is my boys 1964 oldsmobile dynamic at the las vegas supershow in 2007 I believe.


----------



## scrape-it

> _Originally posted by impala_street_scraper_@May 21 2010, 10:26 PM~17567449
> *lowrider community is about as one eyed as the trad. hot rod crowd with their 32 fords. gets boring after awhile if you ask me.
> 
> every new guy always says "i really want to build a 64 or 63 impala lowrider" YAWN!
> 
> nice cars but
> *


Exactly :thumbsup:


----------



## Llerenas1960s




----------



## Llerenas1960s




----------



## Llerenas1960s




----------



## Llerenas1960s




----------



## Llerenas1960s




----------



## Llerenas1960s




----------



## rzarock

Start putting the year, make and model on these pics if you know it. I can't always tell what they are. Keep postin! Nice cars!


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@May 21 2010, 10:48 PM~17568110
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


1967 ford galaxie 500


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@May 21 2010, 10:44 PM~17568076
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is my 66 pontiac ventura


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@May 21 2010, 10:41 PM~17568046
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is a buick not sure what year tho


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@May 21 2010, 10:56 PM~17568166
> *this is my 66 pontiac ventura
> *


I thought it was a bonneville...looks good.


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@May 21 2010, 10:47 PM~17568101
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


my 66


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@May 21 2010, 10:58 PM~17568181
> *I thought it was a bonneville...looks good.
> *


thanks


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68+May 21 2010, 10:41 PM~17568046-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SHOWLOW 68_@May 21 2010, 10:57 PM~17568174
> *this is a buick not sure what year tho
> *


64 Buick Skylark?


----------



## leo

Its the diggy diggy disco ball yall, Geo metro you dont see that every day


----------



## leo




----------



## leo




----------



## jdc68chevy

THIS TOPIC IS WHAT TRUE LOWRIDING IS ABOUT , BACK IN THE DAY U BUILT WHAT U HAD , AND STILL GOT RESPECT FROM YOUR PEERS & THATS WHAT WE AS RIDERS NEED TO GET BACK TO THINKING OUTSIDE THE BOX AND BUILD ALL KINDS OF CARS .


----------



## Qwerty




----------



## leo




----------



## leo




----------



## leo




----------



## leo




----------



## bigbelly

> _Originally posted by Qwerty_@May 21 2010, 08:11 PM~17566773
> *'65 Monaco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## leo




----------



## bigbelly

> _Originally posted by leo_@May 22 2010, 07:37 AM~17569818
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: What can you say about these cars that hasent already been said? This is lowriding at its BEST :worship:


----------



## leo




----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by bigbelly_@May 22 2010, 07:45 AM~17569855
> *:worship:  :worship: What can you say about these cars that hasent already been said? This  is lowriding at its BEST :worship:
> *


Every single car in that line up was once or still is in Royal Image cc

Most of these cars Im postin are from my club


----------



## leo




----------



## leo




----------



## bigbelly

Every single car in that line up was once or still is in Royal Image cc

Most of these cars Im postin are from my club
[/quote]
Now thats a beautiful thing :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigbelly

> _Originally posted by leo_@May 22 2010, 07:58 AM~17569932
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 NOW IF THESE PICS DON'T LIGHT A FIRE UP UNDER YOU TO GET OUT & GET YOUR LOWRIDER GOING NOTHING WILL :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## leo




----------



## leo

Well thats its for me, Like I said most of the cars I posted were in my club at onetime or still are in the club, 

I hope all you enjoy the vareity and I hope others will post, and by the way these are just the unique cars in our club we gots a shit load of the regular style lowrider cars to, Impalas, monte, caddys..................


----------



## bigbelly

I'm buliding a 77stepside, the pic of that truck is the fire i'm talking about  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## bigbelly




----------



## bigbelly

Thanks for those pics :h5:


----------



## leo

Yea I love that color HOK pagan gold one of my all time favs


----------



## bigbelly

i don't have the money to make mine look that good but i'm doing my best


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by bigbelly_@May 22 2010, 08:21 AM~17570068
> *i don't have the money to make mine look that good but i'm doing my best
> *


all in due time, rome wasnt built in one day


----------



## rzarock

These cars are badass! I love the LeSabre's!


----------



## redline

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@May 20 2010, 06:35 PM~17554101
> *What cars besides the usual (G Body's, Impalas, Bombs, Big Body's, Lincolns, etc) have you guys seen made into a lowrider and thought looked good?
> 
> I've always liked the mid 60's Catalina's and Tempests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 63 Oldsmobile Dynamic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 68 Chrysler Newport
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 60 Oldsmobile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 64 Ford Galaxie (I think this is/was Touchdown Todd's)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm building a 64 Nova Sport Coupe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I just saw a 63 tempest coupe sell for 450,000 on mecum auto auction! :0


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by redline_@May 22 2010, 09:03 PM~17573909
> *I just saw a 63 tempest coupe sell for 450,000 on mecum auto auction! :0
> *


Yeah, fully restored they can be pricey. I don't know about 450K though!


----------



## redline

it waz a race car!


----------



## fullsize67

> ive always liked these cutlass's is this one local?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what ever hapened to jerry or his t-bird.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by leo_@May 20 2010, 07:02 PM~17554370
> *Heres a few from my club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i always loved these cars


----------



## Badass94Cad

Nice topic! :thumbsup:


----------



## dequanp1979

> _Originally posted by jdc68chevy_@May 22 2010, 10:16 AM~17569719
> *THIS TOPIC IS WHAT TRUE LOWRIDING IS ABOUT , BACK IN THE DAY U BUILT WHAT U HAD , AND STILL GOT RESPECT FROM YOUR PEERS & THATS WHAT WE AS RIDERS NEED TO GET BACK TO THINKING OUTSIDE THE BOX AND BUILD ALL KINDS OF CARS .
> *




THAS Y SO MANY WHO WOULD RIDE LOW BUILD DONKS INSTEAD THEY DO WHAT THEY WANT


----------



## dequanp1979

> _Originally posted by leo_@May 22 2010, 10:50 AM~17569881
> *Every single car in that line up was once or still is in Royal Image cc
> 
> Most of these cars Im postin are from my club
> *



 DAMN GOOD CARS 2


----------



## dequanp1979

> _Originally posted by leo_@May 22 2010, 11:05 AM~17569982
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



IF IT WERENT FOR POLITICS IN THE GAME... WE WOULDA BEEN SEEN ALL THESE DAMN CARS


----------



## dequanp1979

> _Originally posted by bigbelly_@May 22 2010, 11:13 AM~17570024
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k224/lionsden85/Royal%20Image/post-9164-1141626508.jpg[ :cool:  :cool:
> [/b][/quote]
> 
> 
> 
> [color=red]DAYUM[/color]*


----------



## rzarock

54 Buick











60 Pontiac











62 Chyrsler Newport











63 Oldsmobile











67 Newport


----------



## rzarock

67 Bonneville











60 Le Sabre











68 Electra (With spokes would be even better)


----------



## leo

> ive always liked these cutlass's is this one local?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what ever hapened to jerry or his t-bird.
> 
> 
> 
> The cutlass belongs to our canada chapter pres and he is till in the club with that car.
> 
> As far as Iknow Jerry still has his t-bird, he choose softball team over car club stuff, he liked them both but liked baseball better.
Click to expand...


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by redline_@May 23 2010, 06:52 AM~17575826
> *it waz a race car!
> *


450K is ridiculous... :twak: I could buy a lambo for that much. That guy is out of his mind.


----------



## Reyes510

i think plymouths make really good lowriders
my dad had a valiant 72 or 73 cant remember


----------



## sdropnem

'99 Cadillac DeVille 4d post


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by sdropnem_@May 24 2010, 07:56 AM~17585219
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '99 Cadillac DeVille 4d post
> *


Is that lifted? Got any more pics?


----------



## sdropnem

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@May 24 2010, 07:05 AM~17585274
> *Is that lifted? Got any more pics?
> *



No more pix but I will look! 

I sold it about a year ago, 


:nosad: it wasn't lifted 



:tears:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## brn2hop

:biggrin: 67 ford galaxie 500 :biggrin:


----------



## sdropnem

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 24 2010, 06:23 PM~17591986
> *
> *



Post pix of your avatar :biggrin: noe_from_texas


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@May 23 2010, 04:27 PM~17579054
> *67 Bonneville
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 60 Le Sabre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 68 Electra (With spokes would be even better)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I think that is a 68 bonneville / catalina :biggrin:


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@May 24 2010, 09:05 PM~17593520
> * :biggrin: 67 ford galaxie 500 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*Thats a Bad Ass Ride back in 1982 I had a 64 Ranchero with Tru Spokes and lifted looking for pics ......*


----------



## supersporting88

Nice looking cars. I had a 82 thunder bird on Player wire wheels back in the day. Loved the low bulldog look it gave. Some day I want to get a 65 Buick Rivera.


----------



## 78paco




----------



## 78paco




----------



## 78paco




----------



## 78paco




----------



## 78paco




----------



## 78paco




----------



## 80GRAND

THIS TOPIC IS HOT LETS KEEP IT GOING


----------



## 80GRAND




----------



## 80GRAND

NOT SAYIN I LIKE THIS BUT DEF. DIFFERENT


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@May 25 2010, 06:39 AM~17596741
> *NOT SAYIN I LIKE THIS BUT DEF. DIFFERENT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like it,


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@May 24 2010, 09:05 PM~17593520
> * :biggrin: 67 ford galaxie 500 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This pic is badass! I like that galaxie.


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@May 25 2010, 07:39 AM~17596741
> *NOT SAYIN I LIKE THIS BUT DEF. DIFFERENT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :werd: :werd: :werd:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by chaio_@May 25 2010, 10:43 AM~17598622
> *:werd:  :werd:  :werd:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by 78paco_@May 25 2010, 12:17 AM~17595358
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Badass. Got any other shots of this truck?


----------



## 66wita6




----------



## 66wita6

SUM OLD PICS FROM GROUPE C.C...
























AND THE BEST 1 OF ALL,A CHARGER?,I WOULD'VE LOVED TO SEE THIS 1 FROM THE SIDE.....








:thumbsup:


----------



## leo

What kind of car is this ? kinda looks like a vette to me but I cant tell


----------



## bigbelly

:dunno: maybe a riviera


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by bigbelly_@May 25 2010, 07:06 PM~17602619
> *:dunno: maybe a riviera
> *


How can you not know a Camero? LoL


----------



## 80GRAND

> _Originally posted by leo+May 25 2010, 07:56 PM~17602517-->
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of car is this ?  kinda looks like a vette to me but I cant tell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigbelly_@May 25 2010, 08:06 PM~17602619
> *:dunno: maybe a riviera
> *


HOLY SHIT YOU HAVE NO BUSINESS BEING ON ANY CAR RELATED SITE IF YOU DONT KNOW WHAT A CAMARO LOOKS LIKE DAMM 


IT'S A 70'S CAMARO


----------



## lethaljoe

ready this topic makes me feel like im at the circus. :biggrin: i like it tho :biggrin:


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@May 25 2010, 06:48 PM~17603073
> *HOLY SHIT YOU HAVE NO BUSINESS BEING ON ANY CAR RELATED SITE IF YOU DONT KNOW WHAT A CAMARO LOOKS LIKE DAMM
> IT'S A 70'S CAMARO
> *












Sorry if Im not familar with early 70s muscle cars 
I have never seen one as a lowrider


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by leo_@May 25 2010, 05:56 PM~17602517
> *What kind of car is this ?  kinda looks like a vette to me but I cant tell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


70-73 Camaro. They look badass as lowriders I think.


----------



## bigbelly

lookin at the back of the car it kinda looks like it has a boat tail shape thats why i said riviera


----------



## bigbelly

:x:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@May 25 2010, 07:28 PM~17602255
> *
> AND THE BEST 1 OF ALL,A CHARGER?,I WOULD'VE LOVED TO SEE THIS 1 FROM THE SIDE.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


a 68 charger to be exact :biggrin:


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

Old School Lowrider VW Bug The *PINK* Lady


----------



## 80GRAND

> _Originally posted by leo_@May 25 2010, 09:21 PM~17603480
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if Im not familar with early 70s muscle cars
> I have never seen one  as a lowrider
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMM HOMEBOY DON'T GET ALL BUT HURT BECAUSE I MADE A SIMPLE STATMENT ABOUT YOU NOT KNOWING 1 CHEVY'S MOST FAMOUS CARS EVER


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@May 26 2010, 05:53 AM~17608253
> *DAMM HOMEBOY DON'T GET ALL BUT HURT BECAUSE I MADE A SIMPLE STATMENT ABOUT YOU NOT KNOWING 1 CHEVY'S MOST FAMOUS CARS EVER
> *


Your statement was intened to disrespect and be little,

Why must I be the one who is butthurt because I took offense to a coment that was intended to offened? :uh: 

I could apply that same kind of logic to you then and say "dont get butt hurt from me givien you the finger and calling you a douche bag"

I simply asked a question to further my personal knowledge and you responded like a douche bag, so I called you on it.


----------



## 408models

> *THE SIGN IN THE BACKGROUND SAYS VANILLA ICE* :uh:


----------



## leo

> *THE SIGN IN THE BACKGROUND SAYS VANILLA ICE* :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## 78paco

> _Originally posted by leo_@May 25 2010, 05:56 PM~17602517
> *What kind of car is this ?  kinda looks like a vette to me but I cant tell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



its a camaro..


----------



## 78paco

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@May 25 2010, 10:59 PM~17606401
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old School Lowrider VW Bug The PINK Lady
> *


:wow:


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by 78paco_@May 26 2010, 02:34 PM~17612564
> *its a camaro..
> *


Thank you


----------



## bobis x3

heres my 96'blzer


----------



## 80GRAND

> _Originally posted by leo_@May 26 2010, 08:17 AM~17608335
> *Your statement was intened to disrespect and be little,
> 
> Why must I be the one who is butthurt because I took offense to a coment that was intended to offened? :uh:
> 
> I could apply that same kind of logic to you then and say "dont get butt hurt from me givien you the finger and calling you a douche bag"
> 
> I simply asked a question to further my personal knowledge and you responded like a douche bag, so I called you on it.
> *


YEA MAYBE I DID BUT OWELL I'LL TAKE YOUR RESPONSE LIKE MAN SO THANKS FOR THE BIRD HOMIE


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@May 26 2010, 06:10 PM~17614474
> *YEA MAYBE I DID BUT OWELL I'LL TAKE YOUR RESPONSE LIKE MAN SO THANKS FOR THE BIRD HOMIE
> *


That might have worked if it was how you took it at you first response El Douchee

So heres one you can take like a man


----------



## 80GRAND

> _Originally posted by leo_@May 26 2010, 08:23 PM~17614612
> *That might have worked if it was how you took it at you first response El Douchee
> 
> So heres one you can take like a man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


JOHNNY CASH ROCKS KEEP EM COMMIN IF IT MAKES YOU HAPPY DUE OTHER THAN THAT LETS MOVE ON AND GET BACK TO SOME LOWRIDERS


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@May 26 2010, 07:17 PM~17615220
> *JOHNNY CASH ROCKS KEEP EM COMMIN IF IT MAKES YOU HAPPY DUE OTHER THAN THAT LETS MOVE ON AND GET BACK TO SOME LOWRIDERS
> *


Alright then why dont you contriubte some pics, I did, instead of trying to offend people

HAS EVRYONE GONE CRAZY, DOES ANYONE HAVE COMMON DECENCY ANYMORE









:biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

:uh:


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@May 26 2010, 07:30 PM~17615393
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## brian84corvette

my lifted 72 plymouth valiant 
economy car of its day


































the back round is my brothers white 65 chrysler newport wich will be getting paint and lifts soon also


----------



## bigbelly

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@May 26 2010, 07:45 PM~17615554
> *my lifted 72 plymouth valiant
> economy car of its day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the back round is my brothers white 65 chrysler newport wich will be getting paint and lifts soon also
> *


The flake in that car is killin'em :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :guns:


----------



## 80GRAND

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@May 26 2010, 09:45 PM~17615554
> *my lifted 72 plymouth valiant
> economy car of its day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the back round is my brothers white 65 chrysler newport wich will be getting paint and lifts soon also
> *


FUCKIN LOVE IN IT


----------



## spikekid999

anymore pics of the 65 chrysler? :biggrin:


----------



## bigbelly

The girl in that pic has a nice ass too :h5:


----------



## brian84corvette

is the only other pix I have of my bros 65^

and yeah I am blessed to get to ride both the hot red / and the low low
but the red one dont like to ride the car much cause it always smells like gas. lol 

its realley hard to get a good shot of how sick the flake is in the sun.
the base is black / sprayed with large silver flake and then sprayed with color changing abalon flake from hok. it goes from green to blue to gold depending on where u standing vs sun light / angle

















o sorry bout the big pictures. I am not the best at computers...


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@May 20 2010, 04:42 PM~17554186
> *I've always wanted a bus like that!!!
> *


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 26 2010, 10:39 PM~17617976
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: Bad ass


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@May 26 2010, 07:45 PM~17615554
> *my lifted 72 plymouth valiant
> economy car of its day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the back round is my brothers white 65 chrysler newport wich will be getting paint and lifts soon also
> *


What did you wind up doing with the rear end? Is it still leaf?


----------



## rzarock

Novita62's 62 Nova





















1st gen Nova wagon (62-65)












62 Nova


----------



## leo

1st gen Nova wagon (62-65)











Love this wagon


----------



## brian84corvette

yeah my rear is still leafs for now. gota figure out the best link system to go with in my aplication that wont require too much cutting in the floor. - and I love that red nova wagon also... its so bad ass


----------



## Llerenas1960s




----------



## bigbelly

> _Originally posted by leo_@May 27 2010, 11:53 AM~17622384
> *1st gen Nova wagon (62-65)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this wagon
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## rzarock

Here's some newer ones of that Nova wagon. Check out the plexiglass roof insert!





















I'm trying to decide what rims to put on my Nova. I've got some black painted steelies and spider caps but I'm also torn between spokes and supremes. This Nova makes me want supremes. They look good.


----------



## Llerenas1960s

I THINK SUPREMES WOULD LOOK SICK


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@May 27 2010, 02:46 PM~17624083
> *Here's some newer ones of that Nova wagon. Check out the plexiglass roof insert!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That roof is supa sweet
> 
> I'm trying to decide what rims to put on my Nova. I've got some black painted steelies and spider caps but I'm also torn between spokes and supremes. This Nova makes me want supremes. They look good.
> 
> Both will look great
> *


----------



## rzarock

65 Nova wagon with steelies and spider caps


----------



## dirty_duece

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@May 27 2010, 02:46 PM~17624083
> *Here's some newer ones of that Nova wagon. Check out the plexiglass roof insert!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to decide what rims to put on my Nova. I've got some black painted steelies and spider caps but I'm also torn between spokes and supremes. This Nova makes me want supremes. They look good.
> *


----------



## dirty_duece

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@May 27 2010, 03:31 PM~17624560
> *65 Nova wagon with steelies and spider caps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## sdropnem

X2


----------



## regallowlow187

Im almost done with my hearse :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

take that orange light off the roof n itll look good


----------



## scrape-it

Plenty of unique rides here.....
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=214478 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigbelly

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@May 27 2010, 03:31 PM~17624560
> *65 Nova wagon with steelies and spider caps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pauls 1967

if aint a chevy dont raise it up thats in snoop doggs words


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@May 28 2010, 10:32 AM~17632706
> *if aint a chevy dont raise it up thats in snoop doggs words
> *


SNOOP DOG OWNS THIS


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@May 28 2010, 11:30 AM~17633190
> *SNOOP DOG OWNS THIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


its a gm car


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@May 28 2010, 11:50 AM~17633343
> *its a gm car
> *


its a pontiac tho :biggrin:


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by scrape-it_@May 28 2010, 12:02 AM~17629768
> *Plenty of unique rides here.....
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=214478 :thumbsup:
> *


good lookin out.


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@May 28 2010, 11:30 AM~17633190
> *SNOOP DOG OWNS THIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




some mid 60s full size pontiacs look pretty good


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by az63_@May 20 2010, 11:18 PM~17558968
> *75 lesabre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good


----------



## lunatic

my old 77 regal,71 chevelle and my brothers 75 granada


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@May 28 2010, 09:17 PM~17637413
> *my old 77 regal,71 chevelle and my brothers 75 granada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@May 28 2010, 09:17 PM~17637413
> *my old 77 regal,71 chevelle and my brothers 75 granada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## muchogriffo

Saw this at vegas super show 07


----------



## gseeds

good tread!!!this one belongs to a cat named alex,in south carolina, i painted the the top. :biggrin:


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@May 28 2010, 10:32 AM~17632706
> *if aint a chevy dont raise it up thats in snoop doggs words
> *


snoop is cool, but your lame man :thumbsdown:


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@May 28 2010, 09:17 PM~17637413
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those brake lights look like they're from a 65 Rivi. That car is nice!


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 28 2010, 10:25 PM~17637830
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good tread!!!this one belongs to a cat named alex,in south carolina, i painted the the top. :biggrin:
> *


I love that car!


----------



## lunatic

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@May 28 2010, 11:09 PM~17638128
> *Those brake lights look like they're from a 65 Rivi. That car is nice!
> *


65 rivi back,77 century front with cut front bumper :biggrin: I'm building a couple glasshouses now


----------



## lunatic

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 28 2010, 10:25 PM~17637830
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good tread!!!this one belongs to a cat named alex,in south carolina, i painted the the top. :biggrin:
> *


that car is NICE


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@May 28 2010, 11:10 PM~17638137
> *I love that car!
> *


Me too. So much that I just had to save some pics on my computer


----------



## bigbelly

> _Originally posted by muchogriffo_@May 28 2010, 10:19 PM~17637791
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saw this at vegas super show 07
> *


----------



## NorthWest Savage

1964 buick lesabre


----------



## lunatic

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@May 29 2010, 08:17 AM~17640283
> *1964 buick lesabre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this a before pic..friends car I did body work I wish I had the after photos








64 cadi








65 wildcat that I did body work and flat paint on


----------



## NorthWest Savage

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@May 29 2010, 10:20 AM~17640837
> *this a before pic..friends car I did body work I wish I had the after photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 64 cadi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 65 wildcat that I did body work and flat paint on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i so need to put my surpremes on my ride....


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@May 29 2010, 10:31 AM~17640905
> *i so need to put my surpremes on my ride....
> *


I can't decide what rims to put on my car. I'm starting to lean towards supremes after seeing all these cars.


----------



## lunatic

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@May 29 2010, 10:31 AM~17640905
> *i so need to put my surpremes on my ride....
> *


I love them 64 Buicks :biggrin:


----------



## lunatic

this was my first time doing a flaked top..60 cadi


----------



## ivan619

> _Originally posted by muchogriffo_@May 28 2010, 10:19 PM~17637791
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saw this at vegas super show 07
> *


 :uh: 
thats not even a car!!


----------



## novita62




----------



## tru2thagame

> _Originally posted by 78paco_@May 24 2010, 11:18 PM~17595363
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what the fuck!!!! :wow: :twak:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

wicked topic :thumbsup:


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by novita62_@May 29 2010, 04:26 PM~17642955
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What's up Novita. Haven't switched to those 13X5.5s yet I see. You still having problems with rubbing on the inner fenderwell?


----------



## novita62

no i'm waiting to have it redone to get new rims, probably at the end of the year, plus i had a little prob whit my air bags









it's all fixed but i still need to have the car alligned because my tires are so badly worn on the inside


----------



## muchogriffo

> _Originally posted by ivan619_@May 29 2010, 12:52 PM~17641839
> *:uh:
> thats not even a car!!
> *


Car shmar. That shits gangsta.


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by novita62_@May 30 2010, 10:00 AM~17646696
> *no i'm waiting to have it redone to get new rims, probably at the end of the year, plus i had a little prob whit my air bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's all fixed but i still need to have the car alligned because my tires are so badly worn on the inside
> *


HOLY SHIT! Did it go through the hood?


----------



## leo




----------



## leo




----------



## brian84corvette

I realley dig those samuri suzukis for some reason.

seems like they make super good hydraulic dancer trucks that might be capable of doing some around town driving also... not just strictly trailored around things built for shows only use... 

id drive one around bangin out switches 
lol


----------



## fullsize67

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@May 27 2010, 03:46 PM~17624083
> *Here's some newer ones of that Nova wagon. Check out the plexiglass roof insert!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to decide what rims to put on my Nova. I've got some black painted steelies and spider caps but I'm also torn between spokes and supremes. This Nova makes me want supremes. They look good.
> *


that wagon is badass.


----------



## lunatic

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@May 27 2010, 02:46 PM~17624083
> *Here's some newer ones of that Nova wagon. Check out the plexiglass roof insert!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to decide what rims to put on my Nova. I've got some black painted steelies and spider caps but I'm also torn between spokes and supremes. This Nova makes me want supremes. They look good.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## leo




----------



## spikekid999




----------



## novita62

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Jun 1 2010, 07:09 AM~17662359
> *HOLY SHIT! Did it go through the hood?
> *



yes unfortunally.. but it;s only like a dime size hole, easy fix.. i'm planning on redoing the whole car at the end of the year anyways....


----------



## kandylac

Here's mine in 1985.








1969 Pontiac LeManns.


----------



## lunatic

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Jun 2 2010, 06:42 PM~17678846
> *Here's mine in 1985.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1969 Pontiac LeManns.
> *


  I had a green one like that in the early 80's :biggrin: forgot all about it till now HA HA


----------



## Silentdawg

dodge matador lowrider/custom


----------



## 80GRAND

HOW ABOUT A 77 PONTIAC LAMANNS SPORT COUPE


----------



## Anson72

> _Originally posted by spikekid999+Jun 1 2010, 05:55 PM~17667483-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Silentdawg_@Jun 3 2010, 03:06 AM~17682422
> *dodge matador lowrider/custom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## gseeds

1964 tbird,this was around 1998,harbor city,california. :biggrin:


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Jun 3 2010, 02:06 AM~17682422
> *dodge matador lowrider/custom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is the roof chopped on that? I've never seen one of those. I like it.


----------



## peter cruz

*1969 Olds Cutless that was my first of many cars and I also had a 1974 T-Bird and thats still in our club today  .*


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jun 4 2010, 04:48 AM~17693291
> *1969 Olds Cutless that was my first of many cars and I also had a 1974 T-Bird and thats still in our club today  .
> *


pics


----------



## ART LOKS

hey this is just a question,,,,,

is a 96 chrysler sebring considerd a traditional lowrider???


----------



## tkustomstx

*2008 hyundai accent*










*73 buick lesabre*


----------



## kandylac

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 6 2010, 12:59 PM~17709280
> *hey this is just a question,,,,,
> 
> is a 96 chrysler sebring considerd a traditional lowrider???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nono: :thumbsdown: :twak: :buttkick: :scrutinize: :barf: :loco: :nosad: :rant:


----------



## regallowlow187




----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 6 2010, 12:59 PM~17709280
> *hey this is just a question,,,,,
> 
> is a 96 chrysler sebring considerd a traditional lowrider???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


are you high :wow: 





its a Euro


----------



## big C

Here is a pic of my brothers 61 buick electra


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jun 7 2010, 01:36 PM~17718347
> *Here is a pic of my brothers 61 buick electra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's nice


----------



## 80GRAND

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jun 7 2010, 03:36 PM~17718347
> *Here is a pic of my brothers 61 buick electra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SOME 4 DOORS ARE JUST OFF THE HOOK AND THIS IS ONE OF THEM :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## big C

Thanks guys is damn sure something you dont see everyday


----------



## 78paco

> _Originally posted by spikekid999+Jun 1 2010, 04:55 PM~17667483-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Silentdawg_@Jun 3 2010, 02:06 AM~17682422
> *dodge matador lowrider/custom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 78paco

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 6 2010, 12:59 PM~17709280
> *hey this is just a question,,,,,
> 
> is a 96 chrysler sebring considerd a traditional lowrider???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


its not a traditional lowrider but it can be a lowrider....
i saw a 90's chrysler intrepid lowrider in a lowrider magazine back in the day.. that shit looks nice..


----------



## 78paco

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 6 2010, 12:59 PM~17709280
> *hey this is just a question,,,,,
> 
> is a 96 chrysler sebring considerd a traditional lowrider???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the second ones a 96 not sure about the first one.. here u go


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jun 1 2010, 05:55 PM~17667483
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


there is a clean ass one of these where I live and I always wondered what it would look like on spokes, looks good


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Jun 7 2010, 06:54 PM~17721151
> *SOME 4 DOORS ARE JUST OFF THE HOOK AND THIS IS ONE OF THEM  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



100% Agree :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jun 1 2010, 06:27 PM~17667242
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Since when is a Caprice not a common lowrider? :dunno:


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jun 8 2010, 06:04 AM~17725448
> *Since when is a Caprice not a common lowrider? :dunno:
> *


I dont see that body style out here very often,


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

>


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by 78paco_@Jun 8 2010, 01:16 AM~17724270
> *the second ones a 96 not sure about the first one.. here u go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


1st one is like a '01


----------



## ART LOKS

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Jun 6 2010, 04:24 PM~17710397
> *:nono:  :thumbsdown:  :twak:  :buttkick:  :scrutinize:  :barf:  :loco:  :nosad:  :rant:
> *


ya i was askin because i read in a website that this club was "TRADITIONAL LOWRIDERS" AND THAT THE PRESIDENT AND FOUNDER HAS A 96 SEBRING. ISNT THAT SOME FUNNY SHIT??


----------



## starion88esir

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Jun 3 2010, 04:06 AM~17682422
> *dodge matador lowrider/custom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Any more pictures?


----------



## 79BLUES

'79 Pontiac Bonneville Brougham


----------



## 61 Impala on 3




----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by 78paco_@Jun 7 2010, 11:07 PM~17724219
> *its not a traditional lowrider but it can be a lowrider....
> i saw a 90's chrysler intrepid lowrider in a lowrider magazine back in the day.. that shit looks nice..
> *


id roll a sebring  

i saw a red on with color matchin spokes a couple years ago. it looked super clean for a daily


----------



## Anson72

> _Originally posted by 79BLUES_@Jun 10 2010, 09:51 AM~17748081
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '79 Pontiac Bonneville Brougham
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by 79BLUES_@Jun 10 2010, 08:51 AM~17748081
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '79 Pontiac Bonneville Brougham
> *


OUTHOPU rolls a 81 Bonny. Those are bad!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=342495


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by 79BLUES_@Jun 10 2010, 08:51 AM~17748081
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '79 Pontiac Bonneville Brougham
> *


 :worship:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jun 10 2010, 10:03 AM~17748683
> *id roll a sebring
> 
> i saw a red on with color matchin spokes a couple years ago. it looked super clean for a daily
> *


x60. u can make them look dope as a mug if u know what ur doin. i knew that when they first came out. :yes:


----------



## kandylac

> _Originally posted by 79BLUES_@Jun 10 2010, 08:51 AM~17748081
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '79 Pontiac Bonneville Brougham
> *


with a billet grill and '88 caprice headlamps no doubt. :biggrin:


----------



## kold187um




----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by 79BLUES_@Jun 10 2010, 08:51 AM~17748081
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '79 Pontiac Bonneville Brougham
> *


bump
cause this car is the shim zam fo shizzle


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jun 7 2010, 02:36 PM~17718347
> *Here is a pic of my brothers 61 buick electra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fuckin bad ass


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by kold187um_@Jun 10 2010, 04:32 PM~17751994
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by 79BLUES_@Jun 10 2010, 08:51 AM~17748081
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '79 Pontiac Bonneville Brougham
> *



:wow: That's Crazy Nice


----------



## Lee337

Good topic!

Brings back memories of the '90s.

Man I miss those days.


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 13 2010, 10:33 PM~17778868
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This car is bad ass!

Hmmmmm...Pontiac??


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by Lee337_@Jun 14 2010, 02:23 AM~17779872
> *Good topic!
> 
> Brings back memories of the '90s.
> 
> Man I miss those days.
> *


Who doesn't! You could cruize where you wanted, buy whitewalls in any size EASILY and people built cars THEY liked.


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Jun 14 2010, 05:42 AM~17780244
> *This car is bad ass!
> 
> Hmmmmm...Pontiac??
> *


IT IS BAD ASS I THINK ITS A OLDS DELTA


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 13 2010, 10:36 PM~17778906
> *fuckin bad ass
> *


Thanks tony thinking of doing a build up topic on it and my 64 now since the 61 buick is done and out of my hair i got more time to work on my own shit :biggrin: hes looking to do a 61 buick rag next


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

> _Originally posted by 79BLUES_@Jun 10 2010, 08:51 AM~17748081
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '79 Pontiac Bonneville Brougham
> *


badass!! :thumbsup:


----------



## scrape-it

> _Originally posted by Lee337_@Jun 14 2010, 03:23 AM~17779872
> *Good topic!
> 
> Brings back memories of the '90s.
> 
> Man I miss those days.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## og flip from frisco

1980 Pontiac Bonneville Brougham


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@May 21 2010, 10:41 PM~17568046
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


baddass


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by kold187um_@Jun 10 2010, 04:32 PM~17751994
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> that white caddy sure is baddass
Click to expand...


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Jun 3 2010, 02:06 AM~17682422
> *dodge matador lowrider/custom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow, that is pretty crazy lookin but badass... one of a kind


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by muchogriffo_@May 28 2010, 10:19 PM~17637791
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saw this at vegas super show 07
> *


killer colors


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@May 27 2010, 02:46 PM~17624083
> *Here's some newer ones of that Nova wagon. Check out the plexiglass roof insert!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to decide what rims to put on my Nova. I've got some black painted steelies and spider caps but I'm also torn between spokes and supremes. This Nova makes me want supremes. They look good.
> *


baddass wagon


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by leo_@May 22 2010, 06:23 AM~17569553
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


baddass


----------



## leo

:yes:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Jun 16 2010, 06:07 PM~17808208
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1980 Pontiac Bonneville Brougham
> *


I have admired this ride for many years


----------



## big C




----------



## spikekid999




----------



## lunatic

:wow:


----------



## -2-5-3-

> _Originally posted by impala_street_scraper_@May 21 2010, 09:19 PM~17566852
> *been collecting pix of oddball lowrides for awhile. heres some
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You bought this huh?


----------



## -2-5-3-

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@May 28 2010, 10:17 PM~17637413
> *my old 77 regal,71 chevelle and my brothers 75 granada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I see the centry nose the rivi bumper looks sweet.


----------



## -2-5-3-

My bastard child LOL









Is it just me or does it seem the lowriding community is a bit close minded to the off brand cars. My cars definitly not the best thing out but not the worse I have placed behind many a Impala in worse condition or have less into it than mine. I can line up in a row of 60's Impalas all comprable and many wont give mine a glance.
Many of these models in this topic have never hit the pages of a magazine so they must not be the definition of a lowrider
Hey I love to be different sold my 1964 Chevy in 97 to purchase this car.

As much as I hate the monster truck cars I sure see a variety of makes/models in those circles.


----------



## lunatic

> _Originally posted by 2-5-3-_@Jun 17 2010, 09:02 PM~17820158
> *My bastard child LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me or does it seem the lowriding community is a bit close minded to the off brand cars. My cars definitly not the best thing out but not the worse I have placed behind many a Impala in worse condition or have less into it than mine. I can line up in a row of 60's Impalas all comprable and many wont give mine a glance.
> Many of these models in this topic have never hit the pages of a magazine so they must not be the definition of a lowrider
> Hey I love to be different sold my 1964 Chevy in 97 to purchase this car.
> 
> As much as I hate the monster truck cars I sure see a variety of makes/models in those circles.
> *


that's a clean ride :thumbsup:


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by 2-5-3-_@Jun 17 2010, 09:02 PM~17820158
> *My bastard child LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me or does it seem the lowriding community is a bit close minded to the off brand cars. My cars definitly not the best thing out but not the worse I have placed behind many a Impala in worse condition or have less into it than mine. I can line up in a row of 60's Impalas all comprable and many wont give mine a glance.
> Many of these models in this topic have never hit the pages of a magazine so they must not be the definition of a lowrider
> Hey I love to be different sold my 1964 Chevy in 97 to purchase this car.
> 
> As much as I hate the monster truck cars I sure see a variety of makes/models in those circles.
> *


That's exactly why I started this topic. I would never be caught dead in a donk but I respect the guys building them because they're not afraid to do something different. Lowriding USED to be that as well. Then it got commercialized. Just like modern day rap music all sounds the same, most lowrides have converged into impalas and G-bodies. I'll be the first to admit that just because it's different doesn't make it good but can be done. I love impala's and G-bodies but there are sooooo many other cars out there that look just as good, if not better.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

I REALLY LIKE THIS TOPIC... IM THINKING ABOUT THROWING SOME WIRES ON MY DAILY.. ITS A 96 INTREPID.... I'LL POST PICS AS SOON AS I DO IT...


----------



## scrape-it

> _Originally posted by 2-5-3-_@Jun 17 2010, 10:02 PM~17820158
> *My bastard child LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me or does it seem the lowriding community is a bit close minded to the off brand cars. My cars definitly not the best thing out but not the worse I have placed behind many a Impala in worse condition or have less into it than mine. I can line up in a row of 60's Impalas all comprable and many wont give mine a glance.
> Many of these models in this topic have never hit the pages of a magazine so they must not be the definition of a lowrider
> Hey I love to be different sold my 1964 Chevy in 97 to purchase this car.
> 
> As much as I hate the monster truck cars I sure see a variety of makes/models in those circles.
> *


Yea but those guys will get anal too, just give em 10 years lol


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by 2-5-3-_@Jun 17 2010, 11:02 PM~17820158
> *My bastard child LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me or does it seem the lowriding community is a bit close minded to the off brand cars. My cars definitly not the best thing out but not the worse I have placed behind many a Impala in worse condition or have less into it than mine. I can line up in a row of 60's Impalas all comprable and many wont give mine a glance.
> Many of these models in this topic have never hit the pages of a magazine so they must not be the definition of a lowrider
> Hey I love to be different sold my 1964 Chevy in 97 to purchase this car.
> 
> As much as I hate the monster truck cars I sure see a variety of makes/models in those circles.
> *


clean :thumbsup: 

id be one of few that would lookyour car over becuase its NOT a impala or g-body


----------



## dequanp1979

somebody got pics of the 49 hudson in lowrider mag right now


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Jun 17 2010, 09:09 PM~17820240
> *that's a clean ride :thumbsup:
> *


X2 Its an OLDS a lot of people dont know that B.O.P.'s have a lot of class and diff. body lines . In my book they make the best lowriders .


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by dequanp1979_@Jun 19 2010, 11:32 AM~17832378
> *somebody got pics of the 49 hudson in lowrider mag right now
> *


x2 my first car was a 50 hudson id love to see more


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

> _Originally posted by 2-5-3-_@Jun 17 2010, 09:02 PM~17820158
> *My bastard child LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me or does it seem the lowriding community is a bit close minded to the off brand cars. My cars definitly not the best thing out but not the worse I have placed behind many a Impala in worse condition or have less into it than mine. I can line up in a row of 60's Impalas all comprable and many wont give mine a glance.
> Many of these models in this topic have never hit the pages of a magazine so they must not be the definition of a lowrider
> Hey I love to be different sold my 1964 Chevy in 97 to purchase this car.
> 
> As much as I hate the monster truck cars I sure see a variety of makes/models in those circles.
> *


 :nosad: THATS FUCKED UP HOMIE. HOPEFULLY THINGS WILL CHANGE.


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by dequanp1979_@Jun 19 2010, 01:32 PM~17832378
> *somebody got pics of the 49 hudson in lowrider mag right now
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lunatic




----------



## 4pump_caddy




----------



## dequanp1979

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jun 19 2010, 10:44 PM~17834983
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




THANKS... I REALLY LOST IT WHEN I SAW THIS IN LOWRIDER... THEY'RE ALL STARTING TO LOOK THE SAME....LIKE A BUNCH OF TATTOS. EVERYBODYS DOING SO MUCH TO BE DIFFERENT THEY LOOK THE SAME. SOMETHING DIFFERENT LIKE THE INTERRIOR DASH ON CHRISTENE MAKES U LIKE LOWS ALL OVER....WELL THE SOUND OF THE CHEVY PIPES N THE LOOK ON FACES WHEN U HITTIN THEM STREETS KEEPS U PLANTED 2    :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 74_Glass

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jun 19 2010, 07:44 PM~17834983
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


god damn fucken marisa doin big thangs comin out hard :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg+Jun 3 2010, 03:06 AM~17682422-->
> 
> 
> 
> dodge matador lowrider/custom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thaat bitch is bad ass :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2010, 10:02 PM~17820158
> *My bastard child LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me or does it seem the lowriding community is a bit close minded to the off brand cars. My cars definitly not the best thing out but not the worse I have placed behind many a Impala in worse condition or have less into it than mine. I can line up in a row of 60's Impalas all comprable and many wont give mine a glance.
> Many of these models in this topic have never hit the pages of a magazine so they must not be the definition of a lowrider
> Hey I love to be different sold my 1964 Chevy in 97 to purchase this car.
> 
> As much as I hate the monster truck cars I sure see a variety of makes/models in those circles.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i'd look it over  its very different homie i even seen a red 70's skylark rolling 13s and looking very clean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i see to many g bodies around town  and their starting to get old :thumbsdown:
> 
> and i see to many 64s being posted here on LIL and their getting old as well and what really gets old is when 58-64 impalas get painted the same fucking colors and their all OG i don't have a problem making a car OG but when you do that every single impala it gets old :angry: throw some custom ass shit on it like suicide doors, trunk, and hood, a plush ass interior, throw a wicked ass candy, pearl, metallic paint job, throw some different style 13 or 14, maybe an old style hydro setup, instead of a stock ass 327 throw something bigger and beefer in it and roast them 13 or 14s and hit swtiches :biggrin:  but still have the frame reinfocred and a 1'' a arm extension :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-spikekid999_@Jun 19 2010, 08:44 PM~17834983
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

heres what i have


----------



## lunatic

uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :420:


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by 78paco_@May 25 2010, 12:20 AM~17595393
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice,what kind of car is that


----------



## 74_Glass

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Jun 20 2010, 01:30 PM~17839295
> *nice,what kind of car is that
> *


it says on the display sign


----------



## 74_Glass

TTT good topic!! :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Jun 18 2010, 07:03 AM~17822491
> *That's exactly why I started this topic. I would never be caught dead in a donk but I respect the guys building them because they're not afraid to do something different. Lowriding USED to be that as well. Then it got commercialized. Just like modern day rap music all sounds the same, most lowrides have converged into impalas and G-bodies. I'll be the first to admit that just because it's different doesn't make it good but can be done. I love impala's and G-bodies but there are sooooo many other cars out there that look just as good, if not better.
> *


people use to build all types of cars in the 70s and back


----------



## ElMonte74'




----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Jun 20 2010, 02:30 PM~17839295
> *nice,what kind of car is that
> *


49 hudson


----------



## bucksfan1976

My friend Aaron's 66 Catalina....










Link for full article on car.

http://www.gaugemagazine.com/2007/February...iacCatalina.htm


----------



## Llerenas1960s




----------



## Llerenas1960s




----------



## Llerenas1960s




----------



## Llerenas1960s




----------



## Llerenas1960s




----------



## Llerenas1960s




----------



## Llerenas1960s




----------



## Llerenas1960s




----------



## dequanp1979

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Jun 20 2010, 04:30 PM~17839295
> *nice,what kind of car is that
> *




49 hudson in the dukes car club


----------



## dequanp1979

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jun 20 2010, 07:13 PM~17839914
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jun 20 2010, 04:18 PM~17839938
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



 MORE PICS PLEASE :biggrin:


----------



## fullsize67

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jun 20 2010, 05:18 PM~17839938
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ive always liked the look of chevells as lowriders. im sure the hotrod guys love seeing this car. haha


----------



## 74_Glass

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jun 20 2010, 04:18 PM~17839938
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn that looks nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## elmo




----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jun 20 2010, 04:18 PM~17839938
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DOPE! :thumbsup:


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jun 20 2010, 04:07 PM~17839890
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn! I love these cars! I looked at a 68 Bonneville last weekend. I wasn't in the market but after seeing some of these cars I'm considering buying it. I don't have any room though. My current project is in a million pieces.

http://tucson.craigslist.org/cto/1753996332.html


----------



## Dubbed 64

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jun 20 2010, 06:07 PM~17839890
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: Time to bring something new to the game


----------



## Mike_e

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jun 20 2010, 04:18 PM~17839938
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAM!!!!! that fucker is BAAAADD!!!


----------



## -2-5-3-

> _Originally posted by lunatic+Jun 17 2010, 10:09 PM~17820240-->
> 
> 
> 
> that's a clean ride :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2010, 07:03 AM~17822491
> *That's exactly why I started this topic. I would never be caught dead in a donk but I respect the guys building them because they're not afraid to do something different. Lowriding USED to be that as well. Then it got commercialized. Just like modern day rap music all sounds the same, most lowrides have converged into impalas and G-bodies. I'll be the first to admit that just because it's different doesn't make it good but can be done. I love impala's and G-bodies but there are sooooo many other cars out there that look just as good, if not better.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Truth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2010, 02:16 PM~17825434
> *Yea but those guys will get anal too, just give em 10 years lol
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2010, 10:37 PM~17829087
> *clean :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> id be one of few that would lookyour car over becuase its NOT a impala or g-body
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On thing gets me about my car it kinda bothers me when people think its a Cutlass just cause they dont know any other 60's Oldsmobiles.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Jun 19 2010, 07:14 PM~17834479
> *:nosad: THATS FUCKED UP HOMIE. HOPEFULLY THINGS WILL CHANGE.
> *


Is what it is. I still love lowriding and love to be different.

Shit I like that when I hit the block there is a very rare chance that theres another on the street.

Hell a different car with all the same shit the last 10 guys did to their Impala, G-Body, Caddy still makes it like its all different.


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by 2-5-3-_@Jun 23 2010, 01:31 AM~17863109
> *On thing gets me about my car it kinda bothers me when people think its a Cutlass just cause they dont know any other 60's Oldsmobiles.
> Is what it is. I still love lowriding and love to be different.
> *


thats like my dart, everyone keeps callin it a duster :uh:


----------



## Hialeah56

> _Originally posted by regallowlow187_@Jun 6 2010, 06:37 PM~17710832
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


These are badass fixed up, Lowlife here in MIA has this one


----------



## Hialeah56

and mine not a low yet but one day








hope to have it like this some day :happysad: (please excuse my bad photoshop)


----------



## -2-5-3-

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Jun 24 2010, 09:46 PM~17880508
> *and mine not a low yet but one day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope to have it like this some day  :happysad: (please excuse my bad photoshop)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats hot!


----------



## ivan619

> _Originally posted by 4pump_caddy_@Jun 19 2010, 11:31 PM~17836388
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## leo

Fuck the Jones


----------



## Hialeah56

> _Originally posted by 2-5-3-_@Jun 24 2010, 10:04 PM~17880701
> *thats hot!
> *


----------



## Bajito OG

56  FORD  CUSTOMLINE


----------



## leo




----------



## brn2hop

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jun 27 2010, 02:02 PM~17899688
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE.............


----------



## elmo

> _Originally posted by Bajito OG_@Jun 25 2010, 08:58 AM~17884546
> *56  FORD  CUSTOMLINE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats cool :thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jun 27 2010, 03:02 PM~17899688
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jun 27 2010, 03:02 PM~17899688
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CUSTOM.... HAD TO LOOK TWICE TO REALIZE IT WAS A 2 DOOR.... :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jun 27 2010, 03:02 PM~17899688
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


So, are guys getting glass custom made for these two door conversions (big body's, lincolns, etc) or did someone figure out what works? I see this one has no glass.


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Jun 29 2010, 03:13 PM~17919057
> *So, are guys getting glass custom made for these two door conversions (big body's, lincolns, etc) or did someone figure out what works? I see this one has no glass.
> *


I dont know


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jun 27 2010, 03:02 PM~17899688
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wtf? now thats different,


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jun 29 2010, 04:43 PM~17919789
> *wtf? now thats different,
> *


I like it better than the big body conversions.


----------



## Anson72

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jun 27 2010, 04:02 PM~17899688
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jun 27 2010, 03:02 PM~17899688
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :0 :wow: :0 DAMMMMMM SO F*****G BADASS WISH I COULD MAKE MINE LIKE THAT :thumbsup:


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jul 2 2010, 11:38 AM~17945537
> *:wow:  :0  :wow:  :0  DAMMMMMM SO F*****G BADASS WISH I COULD MAKE MINE LIKE THAT  :thumbsup:
> *


Buy It,

Its for sale seattle wa craigslist, One of a kind as far as I know.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jul 2 2010, 11:51 AM~17945668
> *Buy It,
> 
> Its for sale seattle wa craigslist, One of a kind as far as I know.
> *


 :happysad: DAM I WISH THAT IS ONE OF A KIND. GOT MY BABY BEING BORN ON OCT PLUS CHILD SUPPORT FOR 3 OF MY KIDDOS WITH MY FIRST WIFE :happysad: ITS KOOL CANT COPY SOMEONES IDEA


----------



## 62wildcat

my 1962 buick wildcat new paint ,rechromed,repolished,and getting new interior coming out late summer 2010! :biggrin:


----------



## lunatic

> _Originally posted by 62wildcat_@Jul 2 2010, 12:14 PM~17945842
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my 1962 buick wildcat new paint ,rechromed,repolished,and getting new interior coming out late summer 2010! :biggrin:
> *


very nice :wow:


----------



## ivan619

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jun 27 2010, 03:02 PM~17899688
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how dont you see this as a lowrider :uh: :twak:


----------



## illstorm

This topic gives new meaning to "thinking out side the box" :biggrin:


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by ivan619_@Jul 4 2010, 02:45 AM~17957068
> *how dont you see this as a lowrider :uh:  :twak:
> *


That is the first time I have ever seen a *2 door* lincoln of that year, so how could I say I always see them...............


----------



## illstorm

I use 2 trip how the south was up on them 75 rag LaSabs & Delta 88's before the west. I remembered getting clowned by this dude in a clean ass rag 88. I was rolling a stock 64. Shit had 2 respect the game!


















Traditional or non traditional. U gotta respect the body lines 














































Thats lowriding


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Flips Monte_@May 21 2010, 07:08 PM~17566158
> *I know people Rock alot of cutlass'...but mine is a little different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My brother has had a bunch of "Other" since the '70's like...'65 Falcon Wagon, 1965 LeMans, 1963 T-Bird, '78 LTD, '69 Grand Prix, '68 Skylark...not including the '59, '63, '64, '66, '67, '69 Impala's '74 & 77 Monte's, 4 Cadillac's, and all of these were slammed on the ground with 5:20's and some kind of Hubcaps, Rockets, Cragers, Tru-Spokes, Tru Classics, Basket Wires...right now he gots a Lincoln on '72's, a Elco, Malibu Wagon and a Monte...he's 52 and aint no stopping!
> *


My '75 El co had the same front seats and console.. It was a SS... Should have never sold it... :angry:


----------



## Justin-Az

Bad ass cars, for me the hell with traditional as its boring. I meen if you see a non traditional done right the car is unique and in all honesty costed more to build than a Impala since no repop parts etc. Anyway below are some non traditional rides.


----------



## jack the cunt

> _Originally posted by 62wildcat_@Jul 2 2010, 11:14 AM~17945842
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my 1962 buick wildcat new paint ,rechromed,repolished,and getting new interior coming out late summer 2010! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## illstorm

> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I say again. Its time 4 them get well cards. Cause this seven nine Bonnie is sick!


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Jul 5 2010, 09:07 AM~17963363
> *I say again.  Its time 4 them get well cards. Cause this seven nine Bonnie is sick!
> *


there is a perfectly straight one at the junk yard in my town for 600 bucks, its even the same color as that one,

I just dont have the time money or place for it.


----------



## gee_rydes




----------



## Llerenas1960s




----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jul 5 2010, 05:44 PM~17965828
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


chrysler newyorker?


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by leo_@May 22 2010, 07:32 AM~17569795
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@May 25 2010, 06:32 AM~17596718
> *THIS TOPIC IS HOT LETS KEEP IT GOING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@May 27 2010, 02:46 PM~17624083
> *Here's some newer ones of that Nova wagon. Check out the plexiglass roof insert!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to decide what rims to put on my Nova. I've got some black painted steelies and spider caps but I'm also torn between spokes and supremes. This Nova makes me want supremes. They look good.
> *


Looks good


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jul 5 2010, 03:49 PM~17965872
> *chrysler newyorker?
> *


its a 78 chrysler newport


----------



## CHUKO 204

My Homies 65 Monacco


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## CHUKO 204

My Homies Grandville always thought it would look better with wires IMO


----------



## hoppingcart

My old Fiero  


















My 6 door:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by hoppingcart_@Jul 5 2010, 04:15 PM~17966120
> *My old Fiero
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 6 door:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Jul 5 2010, 04:07 PM~17966053
> *My Homies 65 Monacco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  looks good


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jul 5 2010, 06:06 PM~17966042
> *its a 78 chrysler newport
> *


i was close :biggrin:


----------



## illstorm

> *CHUKO 204
> post Today, 07:11 PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This is what Im talking about! Check out them curves on that grand. Puts U in a seven foe rag caprice state of mind. Im telling fam so many jewels being passed up because too many copy cat jones chasing,cookie cutters,I want mine to like that. Rollin down the street in my 64 wannbe,' you tube mocking,video watching,impala coping,G-body hopping, 20inch locking. Shit there goes the neighborhood! :angry:


----------



## Dubbed 64

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Jul 5 2010, 10:15 PM~17968252
> *This is what Im talking about! Check out them curves on that grand. Puts U in a seven foe rag caprice state of mind. Im telling fam so many jewels being passed up because too many copy cat jones chasing,cookie cutters,I want mine to like that. Rollin down the street in my 64 wannbe,' you tube mocking,video watching,impala coping,G-body hopping, 20inch locking. Shit there goes the neighborhood! :angry:
> *


 :yessad: Everyone has there preferences but I know what ya mean and sometimes I feel the same way. I like all cars that are lowriders (including the popular ones) but I really want a 63-67 catalina coup or droptop juiced on 14'' supremes   :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Jul 5 2010, 08:15 PM~17968252
> *This is what Im talking about! Check out them curves on that grand. Puts U in a seven foe rag caprice state of mind. Im telling fam so many jewels being passed up because too many copy cat jones chasing,cookie cutters,I want mine to like that. Rollin down the street in my 64 wannbe,' you tube mocking,video watching,impala coping,G-body hopping, 20inch locking. Shit there goes the neighborhood! :angry:
> *


Thats a nice ride  my homie sold it  it's out in B.C now


----------



## $moneymaker$

my 85 crown vic :biggrin:


----------



## gee_rydes




----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Jul 6 2010, 02:51 PM~17974876
> *my 85 crown vic :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204

My Bro's old vic


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Jul 6 2010, 06:53 PM~17977088
> *My Bro's old vic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean, very clean


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jul 6 2010, 06:54 PM~17977100
> *clean, very clean
> *


Thats my lil bro's first lowrider   just sits in his garage now  all his attention is on his caddy now


----------



## Anson72

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68+Jul 5 2010, 04:44 PM~17965828-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by $mone[email protected] 6 2010, 03:51 PM~17974876
> *my 85 crown vic :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CHUKO 204_@Jul 6 2010, 07:53 PM~17977088
> *My Bro's old vic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Homie Styln

1969 Chevelle Malibu... I owned 2 of them back in the day...


----------



## blazer78

got this i know its not a mainstream nobody wil buy it even for 3,300
lol nuthin wrong with it too


----------



## Skim

SS montes


----------



## Skim

dbl post


----------



## $moneymaker$

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Jul 6 2010, 06:53 PM~17977088
> *My Bro's old vic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very clean!!!!


----------



## WESTUP702

i had a 68 chevelle 327.... lowrider a cholo did i hate myself for not having any picz...the tightest ride i ever owned would love to have another...


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by WESTUP702_@Jul 7 2010, 07:22 PM~17986557
> *i had a 68 chevelle 327.... lowrider a cholo did i hate myself for not having any picz...the tightest ride i ever owned would love to have another...
> *


I hear ya homie, I don't have many pictures of my cars from back when I was young, we did'nt really think about that stuff, shit I didn't even own a camera till I was in my early 20's and had a kid.. :0


----------



## fullsize67

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jul 7 2010, 04:19 PM~17984921
> *1969 Chevelle Malibu... I owned 2 of them back in the day...
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 7 2010, 05:52 PM~17986301
> *SS montes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Art Buck


----------



## illstorm

Clean ass SS


----------



## CHUKO 204

ttt


----------



## Hialeah56

my brother's old 68 newport









and my homies 75 grandville on trues and vogues sorry for the black and white


----------



## mrgervais

I remember like 3 yrs ago my homie called me over cuz he was juicing up a rivi. When I get there they were wiring up the trunk. And I see this beautiful car. It was a late 70s rivi with CLEAN stock paint and they had done the old school style vinyl where u cover the side windows. O so nice and they had it SLAMMED!

Last I heard they sanded it to bare metal and TRIED to paint it pearl white :barf:


----------



## mrgervais

And shoved 4 pumps and 14 batts in the trunk on a unwrapped frame w/ no ext a arms... Made me wanna shoot them in the hand so they can't f up anymore rides.


----------



## illstorm

Got 2 un-narrow-fi the game! :biggrin:


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Jul 9 2010, 05:15 AM~18000495
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man....I love these Camaros!


----------



## rzarock

64 Wildcat


----------



## illstorm

> *rzarock
> post Today, 08:47 AM
> Man....I love these Camaros! *


Need to see more Camaros on them streets and shows.


----------



## Hialeah56

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Jul 9 2010, 06:15 AM~18000495
> *Got 2 un-narrow-fi the game! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: specially the galaxie and the gp


----------



## brian84corvette

this car is amazing.... the grille is so right


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0


----------



## Esoteric

whats the deal with the corvair is that the famous corvair from Watts


----------



## lunatic

I had a couple corvairs..here's a 60 I had..put a 650 edelbrock on it :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Jul 9 2010, 05:15 AM~18000495
> *Got 2 un-narrow-fi the game! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Jul 9 2010, 05:58 AM~18000607
> *64 Wildcat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that looks good


----------



## God's Son2

dodge mirada 80-83


----------



## God's Son2

65-70 pontiac bonnevilles


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by God's Son2+Jul 9 2010, 06:53 PM~18006417-->
> 
> 
> 
> dodge mirada 80-83
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-spikekid999_@Jun 1 2010, 04:55 PM~17667483
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jul 9 2010, 07:19 PM~18006606
> *65-70 pontiac bonnevilles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


These are BAD!


----------



## Hialeah56

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Jul 9 2010, 02:35 PM~18003833
> *I had a couple corvairs..here's a 60 I had..put a 650 edelbrock on it :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  I remember a green one that came out on lowrider mag back in the days


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Jul 9 2010, 09:48 PM~18006797
> *
> *


the one i posted is a 81 chrysler cordoba, different car, same platform


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jul 9 2010, 10:51 PM~18008184
> *the one i posted is a 81 chrysler cordoba, different car, same platform
> *


Damn, they look the same.


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Jul 10 2010, 12:53 AM~18008200
> *Damn, they look the same.
> *


they are both the mopar J-body platform


----------



## illstorm

I always felt this ride should be parked next to Gypsy Rose. Both of these cars represent the history of this thing called Lowriding.


----------



## illstorm

> *Esoteric    post Yesterday, 02:01 PM
> Whats the deal with the corvair is that the famous corvair from Watts*


Looks like it, but not a 100 on it!


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Jul 10 2010, 07:04 AM~18009392
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always felt this ride should be parked next to Gypsy Rose. Both of these cars represent the history of this thing called Lowriding.
> *


----------



## illstorm

> *rzarock, 10:48 PM The one i posted is a 81 chrysler cordoba, different car, same platform *


There is a Clean Cordoba in the fast East sitting right. I think I got pics of it.


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by spikekid999+Jul 10 2010, 12:51 AM~18008184-->
> 
> 
> 
> the one i posted is a 81 chrysler cordoba, different car, same platform
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rzarock_@Jul 10 2010, 12:53 AM~18008200
> *Damn, they look the same.
> *


i didnt know they existed until i delivered some parts to a guy that has one. its red with a fake vert top. i thought it was a vert at first, but it was a good fake. he's selling it too, i dont think he wants anyone customizing it though. wiki says that only like 50,000 were built in the dodge line and chyslers was 100,000


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jul 10 2010, 09:54 AM~18009601
> *i didnt know they existed until i delivered some parts to a guy that has one. its red with a fake vert top. i thought it was a vert at first, but it was a good fake. he's selling it too, i dont think he wants anyone customizing it though. wiki says that only like 50,000 were built in the dodge line and chyslers was 100,000
> *


yeah the fake vert top was a factory option :0


----------



## Donnie Brasco

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Jul 5 2010, 06:09 PM~17966069
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow now this is a car i have never seen as a lowrider :roflmao:


----------



## Donnie Brasco

> _Originally posted by leo_@May 20 2010, 05:40 PM~17554163
> *These are not typically liked lows but, back in day people just hooked up what they had,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have always liked slamend buses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that bus is fuckin badass :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$+Jul 6 2010, 03:51 PM~17974876-->
> 
> 
> 
> my 85 crown vic :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by CHUKO [email protected] 6 2010, 07:53 PM~17977088
> *My Bro's old vic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> finally i see other mid size 80s fords :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2010, 06:52 PM~17986301
> *SS montes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> looks nice  but not something i would of done
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-illstorm_@Jul 9 2010, 06:15 AM~18000495
> *Got 2 un-narrow-fi the game! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn that pontiac, camaro galaxie, GP, Corvair, ahh fuck it their all clean :biggrin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s




----------



## Llerenas1960s




----------



## Llerenas1960s




----------



## Llerenas1960s




----------



## Dubbed 64

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jul 11 2010, 12:00 AM~18014196
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy: 

those Pontiac's are hard to find


----------



## Llerenas1960s




----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jul 10 2010, 11:04 PM~18014218
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those are clean :biggrin: always wanted a pontiac like that blue catalina


----------



## El Barny

IN MY OPINION I THIS CAR IS FUCKING BAD


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jul 9 2010, 12:01 PM~18002518
> *whats the deal with the corvair is that the famous corvair from Watts
> *


i remember this one


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 11 2010, 04:07 AM~18015637
> *i remember this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Way back in the day there was a lime green one that was patterned out from majestics it had some 72 spoke d's and a velour interior in it that was around 93 or 94. I got something you might be interested in tony :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jul 11 2010, 08:43 AM~18015982
> *Way back in the day there was a lime green one that was patterned out from majestics it had some 72 spoke d's and a velour interior in it that was around 93 or 94. I got something you might be interested in tony :biggrin:
> *


 :0 i remember the green one too


----------



## illstorm

> *  SHOWLOW 68    post Today, 01:05 AM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jul 10 2010, 10:00 PM~18014196
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jul 10 2010, 10:07 PM~18014236
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice


----------



## illstorm

> *SHOWLOW 68    post Today, 01:04 AM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I remember back when every dude wanted a in the Atl wanted lowrider. A dude in my apartment had this clean ass cocaine hard top Catalina sitting 100 spokes. Im telling U it was better than nice!


----------



## Dubbed 64

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Jul 11 2010, 12:41 PM~18016745
> *I remember back when every dude wanted a in the Atl wanted lowrider. A dude in my apartment had this clean ass cocaine hard top Catalina sitting 100 spokes. Im telling U it was better than nice!
> *


Back then lowriders were THE g'd up ride


----------



## 925rider

the pontiac are clean


----------



## illstorm

> *Drew65    post Yesterday, 02:09 PM
> Back then lowriders were THE g'd up ride cool.gif*


* FO SHO!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Dubbed 64




----------



## Anson72

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Jul 12 2010, 02:12 PM~18025874
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lunatic

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Jul 12 2010, 01:12 PM~18025874
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: did that use to be a mini cooper? :


----------



## Dubbed 64

> _Originally posted by Anson72+Jul 12 2010, 04:14 PM~18026494-->
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lunatic_@Jul 12 2010, 05:08 PM~18027094
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: did that use to be a mini cooper? :
> *


yup :biggrin:


----------



## illstorm




----------



## Dubbed 64

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Jul 13 2010, 08:18 AM~18033291
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: I want that galaxie


----------



## El Volo

'66 Cadillac Coupe DeVille :cheesy:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Jul 12 2010, 02:12 PM~18025874
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ha thats bad ass :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life




----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Jul 13 2010, 06:18 AM~18033291
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 13 2010, 09:34 AM~18034548
> *'66 Cadillac Coupe DeVille  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68+Jul 10 2010, 10:05 PM~18014226-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SHOWLOW 68_@Jul 10 2010, 10:00 PM~18014196
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE!


----------



## illstorm

Love them body lines


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Jul 14 2010, 09:02 AM~18043846
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love them body lines
> *


NICE!


----------



## rzarock

63 Galaxie













72 Camaro


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Jul 14 2010, 03:50 PM~18046888
> *63 Galaxie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 72 Camaro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Firefly

Good topic


----------



## lunatic




----------



## Mnt86ss

That 72 Camaro is badass


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Mnt86ss_@Jul 15 2010, 12:04 PM~18054006
> *That 72 Camaro is badass
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## ElMonte74'

:biggrin:


----------



## Dubbed 64

I know its not a car


----------



## illstorm

> *Drew65    post Today, 06:39 PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dam I kinda miss that deep dish look. Make me wanna get a Nissan harbody with the matching shell or A El dog with the phantom top and matching cover on sitting on these 







. that late 80's early 90's style


----------



## Dubbed 64

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Jul 15 2010, 06:09 PM~18056130
> *Dam I kinda miss that deep dish look. Make me wanna get a Nissan harbody with the matching shell or A  El dog with the phantom top and matching cover on sitting on these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . that late 80's early 90's style
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:

Personally i like deep dish rims


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Jul 15 2010, 03:39 PM~18055882
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know its not a car
> *


That looks good


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Jul 15 2010, 04:38 PM~18056343
> *:0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> Personally i like deep dish rims
> *


X2


----------



## Anson72

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Jul 15 2010, 04:39 PM~18055882
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know its not a car
> *


 :yes:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Jul 15 2010, 06:09 PM~18056130
> *Dam I kinda miss that deep dish look. Make me wanna get a Nissan harbody with the matching shell or A  El dog with the phantom top and matching cover on sitting on these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . that late 80's early 90's style
> *


badass


----------



## Mr Mejia

This is my 85 Eldorado" Acapulco Gold" Lowrider Edition


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal




----------



## sdropnem

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 13 2010, 08:34 AM~18034548
> *'66 Cadillac Coupe DeVille  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I've only seen a few of these around :wow: 


they're pretty  :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## lunatic




----------



## mrgervais

IMO that escalade needs some vogue tires...


----------



## ivan619

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Jul 15 2010, 04:09 PM~18056130
> *Dam I kinda miss that deep dish look. Make me wanna get a Nissan harbody with the matching shell or A  El dog with the phantom top and matching cover on sitting on these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . that late 80's early 90's style
> *


 :biggrin: 
im plannin to get an 92' S10 fully VIP/DUMPED!!! :cheesy:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Mr Mejia_@Jul 16 2010, 06:40 PM~18064964
> *This is my 85 Eldorado" Acapulco Gold"  Lowrider Edition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats sweet Homie


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by ivan619_@Jul 17 2010, 02:52 AM~18067295
> *:biggrin:
> im plannin to get an 92' S10 fully VIP/DUMPED!!!  :cheesy:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: what the fuck you know about VIP, Jack shit thats what you know. VIP is a 4 door scene


----------



## Dubbed 64

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jul 17 2010, 12:51 PM~18068642
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: what the fuck you know about VIP, Jack shit thats what you know. VIP is a 4 door scene
> *


I think he's referring to the stance vip cars have

yea i know an s-10 isnt vip


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Jul 17 2010, 10:55 AM~18068659
> *I think he's referring to the stance vip cars have
> 
> yea i know an s-10 isnt vip
> *


then its a minitruck not VIP. i doubt you can camber out a solid axle. For as long as i followed the VIP scene there has never been a truck the only exception to that rule are Hiace vans and Elgrands.


----------



## Dubbed 64

Looks like a truck to me


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Jul 17 2010, 11:25 AM~18068770
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a truck to me
> *


hence the exeption its a hiace based truck


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal

that Van is VIP all the way.

VIP status


----------



## Dubbed 64

> _Originally posted by WhiteDiamondRegal_@Jul 17 2010, 01:27 PM~18068784
> *that Van is VIP all the way.
> 
> VIP status
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


If ya want more vip cars check out our thread :biggrin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=541815


----------



## illstorm




----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Jul 18 2010, 05:28 AM~18073159
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Dubbed 64




----------



## illstorm

ok that is *JUST FUCKING AWESOME*  :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Jul 18 2010, 10:27 AM~18074199
> *ok that is JUST FUCKING AWESOME    :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


X2 on that Homie :wow:


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Jul 18 2010, 10:04 AM~18074082
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS SICK  :thumbsup:


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Jul 18 2010, 05:28 AM~18073159
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal




----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Jul 18 2010, 10:04 AM~18074082
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dubbed 64

> _Originally posted by WhiteDiamondRegal_@Jul 18 2010, 03:09 PM~18075335
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats oldschool


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal

i gotta find more Berettas done up as lowriders , to get ideas for mine


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Jul 18 2010, 10:04 AM~18074082
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## lunatic




----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Jul 18 2010, 01:04 PM~18074082
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Jul 19 2010, 04:01 PM~18084937
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Jul 19 2010, 05:01 PM~18084937
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ol school paint style . mikey like !


----------



## Dubbed 64

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/smIk9PZapX4&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/smIk9PZapX4&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal

thats Orange Juiced, its was featured in LRM


----------



## lunatic

64 wildcat before I did bodywork,no after pics though
















65 wildcat..did all the bodywork and painted trim black,401 nailhead and it would burn rubber for days :biggrin: 








63 falcon 260 v8,3 speed,13" supremes and side pipes with flamethrowers..lifted buy homies hydraulics


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal

mmmmmm Naaaailhead *drool* mmmmm


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Jul 22 2010, 11:48 AM~18112312
> *64 wildcat before I did bodywork,no after pics though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 65 wildcat..did all the bodywork and painted trim black,401 nailhead and it would burn rubber for days :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 63 falcon 260 v8,3 speed,13" supremes and side pipes with flamethrowers..lifted buy homies hydraulics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I like that wildcat


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

heres a recent one from the kc lowrider show this sunday july 25th, 2010!










i really liked it>>>> :biggrin:


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC

love this topic :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Jul 26 2010, 09:57 PM~18149350
> *heres a recent one from the kc lowrider show this sunday july 25th, 2010!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i really liked it>>>> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Mr. Inglewood

> _Originally posted by leo_@May 21 2010, 04:48 PM~17564677
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT SHIT IS CLEAN I HAD A 77 2DOORON 14S WITH A SINGLE PUMP SETUP IN IT I MISS THAT CAR


----------



## illstorm




----------



## rzarock

*We've all seen 4 door impalas but what about one with suicide doors.....*


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Jul 28 2010, 05:49 AM~18161856
> *We've all seen 4 door impalas but what about one with suicide doors.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


badass!!


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Jul 28 2010, 05:49 AM~18161856
> *We've all seen 4 door impalas but what about one with suicide doors.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks sick Homie


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Jul 28 2010, 05:49 AM~18161856
> *We've all seen 4 door impalas but what about one with suicide doors.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mleyva215

> _Originally posted by StylishTekniqueCC_@Jul 28 2010, 05:03 PM~18166721
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Dnt always see these Montes on the street
My 77 :biggrin:


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal




----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by WhiteDiamondRegal_@Jul 29 2010, 09:04 AM~18173215
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Badass


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal

i had plans to get one and do it like this or Pro street it


----------



## supersporting88

Here is a pic of my first car. 1982 Ford Thunderbird on Player direct bolts.


----------



## 8~Zero~1

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Jul 28 2010, 05:49 AM~18161856
> *We've all seen 4 door impalas but what about one with suicide doors.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :0 :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## d.j.Lowlife

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@May 23 2010, 07:27 PM~17579054
> *67 Bonneville
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 60 Le Sabre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 68 Electra (With spokes would be even better)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


68 bonneville


----------



## d.j.Lowlife




----------



## 61deville

1961 caddy deville 4dr 4 window hardtop


----------



## Dubbed 64

:uh: Thats something new


----------



## lunatic

my 71 chevelle in the 90's


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal

> _Originally posted by 61deville_@Jul 30 2010, 08:16 AM~18184023
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1961 caddy deville 4dr 4 window hardtop
> *



looks sick slammed


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Jul 30 2010, 10:23 AM~18185315
> *my 71 chevelle in the 90's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS SICK ANY MORE PICS


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@Jul 29 2010, 07:09 PM~18179256
> *Here is a pic of my first car.  1982 Ford Thunderbird on Player direct bolts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Jul 30 2010, 10:23 AM~18185315
> *my 71 chevelle in the 90's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lunatic

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jul 30 2010, 01:57 PM~18187029
> *THATS SICK ANY MORE PICS
> *


these are the only others I have


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Jul 30 2010, 02:28 PM~18187277
> *these are the only others I have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Jul 30 2010, 02:28 PM~18187277
> *these are the only others I have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS GOOD  :thumbsup:


----------



## Llerenas1960s

heres another of my rides this is my 71 chevelle its a four door but i love it


----------



## lunatic

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jul 30 2010, 06:47 PM~18189324
> *heres another of my rides this is my 71 chevelle its a four door but i love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  don't see many 4 door chevelles


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by 61deville_@Jul 30 2010, 07:16 AM~18184023
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1961 caddy deville 4dr 4 window hardtop
> *


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Jul 15 2010, 05:09 PM~18056130
> *Dam I kinda miss that deep dish look. Make me wanna get a Nissan harbody with the matching shell or A  El dog with the phantom top and matching cover on sitting on these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . that late 80's early 90's style
> *


what??with the wheels pokin out,that shit was so dope


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jul 30 2010, 06:47 PM~18189324
> *heres another of my rides this is my 71 chevelle its a four door but i love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good homie


----------



## illstorm




----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Aug 2 2010, 07:44 AM~18205394
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Dubbed 64

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Aug 2 2010, 09:44 AM~18205394
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The Japs are good lowriders too they got alotta clean stuff over there :biggrin:


----------



## dutchone

> _Originally posted by 61deville_@Jul 30 2010, 07:16 AM~18184023
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1961 caddy deville 4dr 4 window hardtop
> *


Dat matha fuka GO!! its clean as fuck!!


----------



## baggedout81

Anyone done up a F-85 cutlass yet??

Always wanted to lay one out


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Aug 2 2010, 10:28 AM~18206520
> *Anyone done up a F-85 cutlass yet??
> 
> Always wanted to lay one out
> *


I've see a few but don't have any pics. They look good.


----------



## AZLincolnFan

my 85 olds delta 88. You Dont See Too Often


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Jul 31 2010, 04:50 AM~18192155
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHAAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NICE! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Aug 2 2010, 08:44 AM~18205394
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a clean 56 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## B DOG

some old school flav


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Aug 2 2010, 05:34 PM~18210190
> *some old school  flav
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Love that color :cheesy:


----------



## illstorm




----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Aug 3 2010, 02:34 AM~18210190
> *some old school  flav
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That right there is fucking badass


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by AZLincolnFan_@Aug 2 2010, 11:59 AM~18207162
> *my 85 olds delta 88. You Dont See Too Often
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's nice...


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Aug 2 2010, 05:34 PM~18210190
> *some old school  flav
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THis your car? Any other pics?


----------



## dutchone

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Aug 3 2010, 05:52 AM~18214653
> *That's nice...
> *




X2


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by AZLincolnFan_@Aug 2 2010, 11:59 AM~18207162
> *my 85 olds delta 88. You Dont See Too Often
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Aug 2 2010, 05:34 PM~18210190
> *some old school  flav
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sick


----------



## Dubbed 64

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1kLh2jqM3AY&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1kLh2jqM3AY&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>

Hate it or love it :biggrin:


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Aug 5 2010, 03:18 PM~18238236
> *<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1kLh2jqM3AY&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1kLh2jqM3AY&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>
> 
> Hate it or love it  :biggrin:
> *


I think those are air bags. Not hydros. Either way, somebody's got lots of money to burn... :0


----------



## CADILLACJON

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Jul 15 2010, 07:09 PM~18056130
> *Dam I kinda miss that deep dish look. Make me wanna get a Nissan harbody with the matching shell or A  El dog with the phantom top and matching cover on sitting on these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . that late 80's early 90's style
> *


ae86 Corolla oh yeah.


----------



## Dubbed 64

> _Originally posted by CADILLACJON_@Aug 5 2010, 05:43 PM~18238495
> *ae86 Corolla oh yeah.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## dutchone

> _Originally posted by CADILLACJON_@Aug 5 2010, 03:43 PM~18238495
> *ae86 Corolla oh yeah.
> *


 ill put those on a 240sx SLAMMED like a matha fucka wit a light body kit like a couple of lips and flares and then camber the SHit out of the backs tires!! have them bitches Poken out !


----------



## dutchone




----------



## silent7905

anyone ever done a 79 f100???


----------



## illstorm




----------



## lowlowlow

> _Originally posted by silent7905_@Aug 5 2010, 09:05 PM~18241341
> *anyone ever done a 79 f100???
> *


There was one that hopped a few years back


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Aug 6 2010, 06:30 AM~18243409
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS SOME NICE PAINT RIGHT THERE! :thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Aug 6 2010, 06:30 AM~18243409
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Ol School and Sexy


----------



## bob_o

This is my '62 Le Sabre


----------



## illstorm




----------



## illstorm

Not Rare! More in the mini truck culture. But few lowrider s10's as clean as this old schooler


----------



## illstorm

I know it's not a lowrider! But it is rare and *CLEAN AS FUCK !*


----------



## dutchone

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Aug 6 2010, 05:23 PM~18248002
> *Not Rare! More in the mini truck culture. But few lowrider s10's as clean as this old schooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i seen that truck in LB or oc? i know i seen it driving though!! clean truck


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Aug 6 2010, 05:26 PM~18248024
> *I know it's not a lowrider! But it is rare and CLEAN AS FUCK !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nothing rare about that, its a V6 and it was chopped by WCC


----------



## sasisneros

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Aug 6 2010, 06:30 AM~18243409
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bad ass ride!!
What kinda car is it? Buick Wildcat? :dunno:


----------



## illstorm




----------



## illstorm

> *Esoteric  Today, 08:40 PM
> 
> nothing rare about that, its a V6 and it was chopped by WCC*


Gives a fuck homie. V6(how many 250's and 235's running around here!) and last I checked not too many clean chop top wide bodies sitting on 26's parked in front of the Sizzlers. Respect due. Fell me!!


----------



## illstorm

> *sasisneros  Today, 10:22 PM
> Bad ass ride!!
> What kinda car is it? Buick Wildcat?*


I think it's A Oldsmobile. Not sure what model or year. Found this peice on h.a.m.b


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Aug 6 2010, 07:26 PM~18248605
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


year make model?


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Aug 6 2010, 06:30 AM~18243409
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Aug 6 2010, 07:26 PM~18248605
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## dutchone

> I know it's not a lowrider! But it is rare and *CLEAN AS FUCK !*
> 
> last time i checked the topic was cars you dont see every day as LOWRIDERS


----------



## illstorm

> *dutchone  Today, 09:22 AM
> last time i checked the topic was cars you dont see every day as LOWRIDERS*


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## illstorm

> *leo  Yesterday, 11:48 PM
> year make model?*


1978 or 1979 Cordoba


----------



## illstorm

Ok got 2 add one more to the list! A late 70's Ford Granada with the bumper kit!










My neighbor had a clean stock yellow one. Use to bag on her son about moms car. Of course he could not wait 2 show me this picture when it came out in Lowrider.


----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## Hialeah56

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Aug 2 2010, 08:44 AM~18205394
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


now is this a 56 with a 57 front or a 57 with 56 trim :scrutinize: badass either way


----------



## B DOG

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Aug 3 2010, 05:53 AM~18214654
> *THis your car? Any other pics?
> *


ya, check the sig vvv


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 7 2010, 11:23 AM~18252070
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by illstorm+Aug 6 2010, 07:30 AM~18243409-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats fuckin sick :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2010, 08:26 PM~18248605
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nice cordoba
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2010, 09:48 PM~18249043
> *year make model?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its a 76-77 chrysler cordoba and is it just me or do some of the body panels resemble certain GM vehicles :scrutinize:
> 
> early model GP front lights with late model GP tail lights and same GM style opera windows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> olds tail lights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> malibu head light trim and grille, LTD corner lights and GM opera windows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 77 GP tail lights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Hialeah56_@Aug 7 2010, 07:30 PM~18253939
> *now is this a 56 with a 57 front or a 57 with 56 trim :scrutinize:  badass either way
> *


its a '57 210 with 56' trim and it looks sick


----------



## -==ECK CC==- obo

this has got to be one of the best threads ever...


----------



## GRS-HPR

ttt shits bangin


----------



## rzarock




----------



## CHUKO 39

TTT


----------



## CHUKO 39

got these from another topic


----------



## 80GRAND

HOW ABOUT MY OLD 1980 SUBARU AND MY CUZ'S 85 CHARGER FROM BACK IN LIKE 1991


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 39_@Aug 10 2010, 01:22 PM~18276101
> *got these from another topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: That's BadAss


----------



## Dubbed 64

Man the Russians are just hookin up whatever they got :biggrin: 

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/wcbR5j7gZbw?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/wcbR5j7gZbw?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6m_lAc2TRv4?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6m_lAc2TRv4?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/zNyZrcZv7fY?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/zNyZrcZv7fY?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Aug 6 2010, 06:30 AM~18243409
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## rzarock




----------



## illstorm

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Mr Mejia

OG Stylez reppin 210 San Anto:

In case you missed it, my "Acapulco Gold" 85 Cadillac Eldorado


----------



## illstorm

1958 Ford Faiirlane


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Aug 12 2010, 10:41 PM~18298917
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## illstorm

*67 Merc Montclair fastback* 

*F-N Bad azz!*


----------



## illstorm

Chevrolet Corvair. Year?/?









1970 Pontiac FirebirdRag


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by rzarock+Aug 12 2010, 10:41 PM~18298917-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-illstorm_@Aug 15 2010, 01:17 PM~18314388
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 67 Merc Montclair fastback
> 
> F-N Bad azz!
> *





 Pretty Serious right there :biggrin:


----------



## illstorm

A early 70's Vega


----------



## illstorm

- Not a car but something U truly don't see anymore.* Man the things that use 2 go down at the drive In! *


----------



## illstorm

62 ford Tbird








69 Ford Ltd


----------



## red_ghost

> _Originally posted by Mr Mejia_@Aug 14 2010, 08:24 AM~18307176
> *OG Stylez reppin 210 San Anto:
> 
> In case you missed it, my "Acapulco Gold" 85 Cadillac Eldorado
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice. more pics please


----------



## red_ghost

my 1991 Cadillac Deville


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Aug 15 2010, 02:12 PM~18314752
> *my 1991 Cadillac Deville
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Dubbed 64

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Aug 15 2010, 04:12 PM~18314752
> *my 1991 Cadillac Deville
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lowriders are a true pimps car :biggrin:


----------



## CadillacRoyalty

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Aug 6 2010, 08:26 PM~18248605
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn looks alot like my wifes 79 cordoba. any more pics of it?


----------



## CadillacRoyalty

and my 76 ford ltd wagon project..


----------



## deecaddy

> _Originally posted by jdc68chevy_@May 22 2010, 08:16 AM~17569719
> *THIS TOPIC IS WHAT TRUE LOWRIDING IS ABOUT , BACK IN THE DAY U BUILT WHAT U HAD , AND STILL GOT RESPECT FROM YOUR PEERS & THATS WHAT WE AS RIDERS NEED TO GET BACK TO THINKING OUTSIDE THE BOX AND BUILD ALL KINDS OF CARS .
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: VERY WELL SAID....


----------



## undercoverusername

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Aug 15 2010, 01:26 PM~18314437
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chevrolet Corvair. Year?/?
> 
> *


I'd say 66???


----------



## illstorm

WTF! This thread should be in the 100's. Lets take it 2 the top. Keep post them rides.


----------



## illstorm




----------



## lunatic

did this 63 ford a few years ago..shaved all the side moldings and door handles


----------



## lunatic

my kustom 77 regal a few years ago


----------



## illstorm

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowrico

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Aug 2 2010, 12:28 PM~18206520
> *Anyone done up a F-85 cutlass yet??
> 
> Always wanted to lay one out
> *


My 63 F-85 Cutlass


----------



## illstorm

I don't know what I like more the Olds R the girl! Shit homie they both look good!


----------



## lowrico

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Aug 18 2010, 10:57 PM~18348617
> *I don't know what I like more the Olds R the girl! Shit homie they both look good!
> *


 :biggrin: 

THANKS


----------



## Mr Mejia

"Acapulco Gold" 1985 Cadillac


----------



## illstorm

TTT


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Aug 18 2010, 12:39 PM~18343884
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## rzarock

1937 Lincoln Zephyr























1939 Lincoln Zephyr featured in Street Low Magazine. I cant' remember which magazine did a Zephyr on Ds in the 90s. Shit was badass! I think it was Orlies.


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by lowrico_@Aug 18 2010, 08:30 PM~18348320
> *My 63  F-85 Cutlass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Aug 19 2010, 10:04 AM~18351887
> *1937 Lincoln Zephyr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1939 Lincoln Zephyr featured in Street Low Magazine. I cant' remember which magazine did a Zephyr on Ds in the 90s. Shit was badass! I think it was Orlies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


zephyrs are the shit man :biggrin:


----------



## JASJR

'69 chevelle, My pop's ride back in the days


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Mr Mejia_@Aug 19 2010, 04:25 AM~18350622
> *"Acapulco Gold" 1985 Cadillac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I know i quoted this once already but it's a sick ride  

that is FWD right


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by JASJR_@Aug 19 2010, 10:43 AM~18352745
> *'69 chevelle, My pop's ride back in the days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by JASJR_@Aug 19 2010, 10:43 AM~18352745
> *'69 chevelle, My pop's ride back in the days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is your dad old man john ?


----------



## JASJR

> _Originally posted by leo_@Aug 19 2010, 07:28 PM~18357344
> *is your dad old man john ?
> *


Yeah that's my pop's.


----------



## illstorm




----------



## illstorm




----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Aug 20 2010, 05:34 AM~18360214
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## 64 Manny

:thumbsup:


----------



## SSonsupremes

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Other-Makes...5fCarsQ5fTrucks


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by JASJR_@Aug 19 2010, 08:36 PM~18357420
> *Yeah that's my pop's.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ricardo408

Heres my share... since i own a deville i have to put it on the map and earn them some respect


----------



## illstorm

TTT


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by ricardo408_@Aug 21 2010, 12:06 AM~18367375
> *Heres my share... since i own a deville i have to put it on the map and earn them some respect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good Homie  
there's a guy up here with one but he" got it on 20in. wires yours looks better


----------



## illstorm

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## illstorm

That dodge is cool as a fan homie


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Aug 21 2010, 08:10 AM~18368444
> *That dodge is cool as a fan homie
> *


Thats my club brothers ride  someone ripped the hood emblem off if you could believe that Homie


----------



## illstorm

*Body lines on this car are insane* :wow:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Aug 21 2010, 08:17 AM~18368468
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Body lines on this car are insane :wow:
> *


That looks crazy  wtf is it Homie


----------



## illstorm

Stinkin Lincolns


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 21 2010, 08:35 PM~17567007
> *this one was mine at one point
> *


 :uh: gtfo it was mine


----------



## Infamous James

39 pontiac









63 pontiac parisienne sport









62 pontiac laurentian 










65 pontiac parisienne









80 pontiac bonneville


----------



## Infamous James

badass rivi










60 catalina









60 catalina










63 grand prix


----------



## Infamous James

64 grand prix










64 parisienne








39 pontiac









37 pontiac


----------



## Infamous James

snoops 66 parisienne








65









66 ventura









79 bonneville









67 parisienne


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by leo_@May 22 2010, 06:30 AM~17569575
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: gotta love LRM...its a 60 :twak:


----------



## illstorm

> *CHUKO 204  Today, 11:21 AM
> That looks crazy  wtf is it Homie *


Buick Invictas.


----------



## illstorm

A couple of 4 doors blessed from the lay it low fam from down under. Had 2 cope it from another topic!


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## Infamous James

64 parisienne








64 parisienne

















79 bonneville








68 grand prix


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Aug 21 2010, 08:21 AM~18368488
> *That looks crazy    wtf is it Homie
> *


I know its a buick, Im pretty sure its an electra,

Im suprise more of these did not become lowriders, I see alot of the as rat rods all flat painted and shit


----------



## ricardo408

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Aug 21 2010, 06:18 AM~18368230
> *Looks good Homie
> there's a guy up here with one but he" got it on 20in. wires yours looks better
> *


nah these aint mine... mine is on 22s bagged but im seliing them so i get me some wires...


----------



## illstorm

> *leo  Today, 12:33 PM
> 
> I know its a buick, Im pretty sure its an electra,
> 
> Im suprise more of these did not become lowriders, I see alot of the as rat rods all flat painted and shit*


 60'S Buick Invictas.



















I feel U. These would be kick ass lows.


----------



## CoupeDTS

sort of a lowrider. Thats what I called it anyway. Never seen another lumina or a Wbody for that matter with hydros. It was alot of work. shaved everything including taillights so most people didnt even know what kind of car it was. I usually heard beretta lol. I never put wires on it but that wouldve made it look a little more "lowrider" like.


----------



## Infamous James

66-67 pontiac GTO/Lemans


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956




----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by leo_@Aug 21 2010, 09:33 AM~18368839
> *I know its a buick, Im pretty sure its an electra,
> 
> Im suprise more of these did not become lowriders, I see alot of the as rat rods all flat painted and shit
> *


looks good any way


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Aug 21 2010, 09:29 PM~18372712
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sort of a lowrider.  Thats what I called it anyway.  Never seen another lumina or a Wbody for that matter with hydros.  It was alot of work.  shaved everything including taillights so most people didnt even know what kind of car it was.  I usually heard beretta lol.  I never put wires on it but that wouldve made it look a little more "lowrider" like.
> *


Not my style but it's a clean ride Homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Freakeone




----------



## Drifter85

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Aug 22 2010, 06:53 PM~18377646
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice ride man. I like the blue, do you have a shot of the rear without the girl?


----------



## CPT BOY

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Aug 15 2010, 01:43 PM~18314572
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Not a car but something U truly don't see anymore. Man the things that use 2 go down at the drive In!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Aug 22 2010, 06:41 PM~18377596
> *Not my style but it's a clean ride Homie  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks. i grew out of the style too, i was young, but it was super clean, i just got limited to what i could do to a car like that. I always thought 10 years ago they would someday be the next cutlass monte carlo regal type popular cars, well that never happened, these cars are just junk now if you even see any lol.


----------



## Freakeone

> _Originally posted by Drifter85_@Aug 22 2010, 08:01 PM~18377677
> *Nice ride man. I like the blue, do you have a shot of the rear without the girl?
> *


----------



## illstorm

When I die that's what I'm go home N. Bust A 3 all the home!


----------



## Drifter85

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Aug 22 2010, 08:11 PM~18378097
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man I love that art work. Who did it?


----------



## illstorm




----------



## illstorm




----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Freakeone+Aug 22 2010, 04:53 PM~18377646-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Freakeone_@Aug 22 2010, 06:11 PM~18378097
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice Homie


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Aug 22 2010, 06:19 PM~18378142
> *When I die that's what I'm go home N. Bust A 3 all the home!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


X2


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Aug 23 2010, 08:43 AM~18382510
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

>


----------



## CHUKO 204

>


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Aug 21 2010, 08:17 AM~18368468
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Body lines on this car are insane :wow:
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> this is CLASSIC


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

> _Originally posted by FajitasOnGRill956_@Aug 22 2010, 10:58 AM~18375642
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Aug 23 2010, 08:15 AM~18382302
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


badass :thumbsup:


----------



## Hialeah56

> _Originally posted by FajitasOnGRill956+Aug 22 2010, 11:58 AM~18375642-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup: nice gp
> <!--QuoteBegin-Freakeone_@Aug 22 2010, 05:53 PM~18377646
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  pics don't do this car justice


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## lunatic

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Aug 24 2010, 05:38 PM~18396582
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


seen this in person,THIS CAR IS BEAUTIFUL


----------



## illstorm

gangsta


----------



## MB671

Heres some from the late 90's back on the Island of GUAM


----------



## illstorm

Fuck it need to bring them Nissan trucks and Toyota's R toyo R toy R yo's back!


----------



## CHINGON66

TTT


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Aug 24 2010, 08:45 PM~18398417
> *seen this in person,THIS CAR IS BEAUTIFUL
> *


x2


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204+Aug 24 2010, 06:38 PM~18396582-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that caddies clean :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CHUKO 204_@Aug 24 2010, 06:47 PM~18396660
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ah thats fucking sweet :cheesy:


----------



## ButchFragrance

You dont see 64 impalas very often:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED

ButtFagrance


----------



## ChuyVega78Monte

bitchfragrance


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Aug 24 2010, 05:47 PM~18396660
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This car kkills everything . :wow:


----------



## CHUKO 204

ttt


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by ButchFragrance_@Aug 26 2010, 04:39 PM~18414471
> *You dont see 64 impalas very often:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I know huh....

especially when they are 63s :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Jul 18 2010, 10:04 AM~18074082
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 ooooh gottdamn!!


----------



## Infamous James

56 belaire








68-69 catalina








:wow:


----------



## Infamous James

63 pontiac 








71 lemans








68 catalina









60 pontiac


----------



## Infamous James

80 bonney








80 something gp








80 bonneville








67 parisienne


----------



## Infamous James

61 pontiac limo :0


----------



## Infamous James

71 grandville








73 pontiac








70 catalina








70 catalina


----------



## Infamous James

57 chebbie :cheesy: 









62 bonneville :boink:


----------



## lowrico

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Aug 27 2010, 09:43 AM~18419397
> *I know huh....
> 
> especially when they are 63s :uh:
> *


You must not know your Impalas


----------



## LayitLowspy

> _Originally posted by leo_@May 21 2010, 07:53 PM~17566599
> *One of the homies back in high school
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Dubbed 64

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Aug 27 2010, 10:32 AM~18419709
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:
> *


That pic still trips me out


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Aug 27 2010, 07:43 AM~18419397
> *I know huh....
> 
> especially when they are 63s :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by ButchFragrance_@Aug 26 2010, 04:39 PM~18414471
> *You dont see 64 impalas very often:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YOU'RE BEING SARCASTIC RIGHT? :wow: THAT'S A 63 IMPALA! :biggrin:


----------



## lowrico

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Aug 27 2010, 01:42 PM~18421015
> *YOU'RE BEING SARCASTIC RIGHT? :wow:  THAT'S A 63 IMPALA! :biggrin:
> *


Thats the rarest 64 Imp made, look lots like the 63 but its a 6 foe.


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## CHINGON66




----------



## hoppingcart

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Aug 27 2010, 12:28 PM~18421341
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i remember this ride  used to be my favorite when i was a youngin..   whatever happened to it homie?


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by hoppingcart_@Aug 31 2010, 01:51 PM~18452290
> *i remember this ride   used to be my favorite when i was a youngin..     whatever happened to it homie?
> *


Chris fucked it up three wheeling it all the time  it wasn't reinforced or anything


----------



## hoppingcart

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Aug 31 2010, 02:07 PM~18452424
> *Chris fucked it up three wheeling it all the time    it wasn't reinforced or anything
> *


ah shit sounds like my fiero :cheesy: i heard the trans am was sitting crushed in a giant pile of cars at bucks wrecker.. kinda sad that thing was off the hook in its day.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by lowrico_@Aug 27 2010, 12:22 PM~18421291
> *Thats the rarest 64 Imp made, look lots like the 63 but its a 6 foe.
> *


ORALE OFF-TOPIC LINGO... K NO.. I GOT YOU HOMIE.. :biggrin:


----------



## munge63

anyone got pics of 1967-1970 Buick Lesabre?


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC

> _Originally posted by ButchFragrance_@Aug 26 2010, 04:39 PM~18414471
> *You dont see 64 impalas very often:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by hoppingcart_@Aug 31 2010, 02:14 PM~18452502
> *ah shit sounds like my fiero  :cheesy: i heard the trans am was sitting crushed in a giant pile of cars at bucks wrecker.. kinda sad that thing was off the hook in its day.
> *


It was a clean ride  just wasn't built for what chris was putting it threw


----------



## illstorm

Ford Starliner


----------



## Dubbed 64

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Sep 1 2010, 11:21 AM~18459795
> *Ford Starliner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## wieghtismyfriend

> _Originally posted by ButchFragrance_@Aug 26 2010, 04:39 PM~18414471
> *You dont see 64 impalas very often:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


u need 2 be banned 4 not knowin ur years :nono:


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by wieghtismyfriend_@Sep 1 2010, 06:49 PM~18460001
> *u need 2 be banned 4 not knowin ur years  :nono:
> *


You need to be banned for not knowing the running gags of layitlow :nono:


----------



## Dubbed 64

67 cutty

better off without te side pipes imo


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Sep 1 2010, 09:51 AM~18460022
> *You need to be banned for not knowing the running gags of layitlow :nono:
> *


x2!!


----------



## vertex

> _Originally posted by StylishTekniqueCC_@Sep 1 2010, 03:37 PM~18461287
> *x2!!
> *



no shit..


----------



## lunatic

> _Originally posted by vertex_@Sep 1 2010, 12:48 PM~18461390
> *no shit..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OH SHIT... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by wieghtismyfriend_@Sep 1 2010, 09:49 AM~18460001
> *u need 2 be banned 4 not knowin ur years  :nono:
> *


you need to be banned for failure to recognize thats not a true vert and it is a six fo


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Sep 1 2010, 12:33 PM~18461245
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 67 cutty
> 
> better off without te side pipes imo
> *


 :0 im diggin it like a grave


----------



## Hialeah56

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Sep 1 2010, 01:33 PM~18461245
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 67 cutty
> 
> better off without te side pipes imo
> *


that bug in the background looks crazy


----------



## WESTUP702

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Sep 1 2010, 06:28 PM~18463210
> *you need to be banned for failure to recognize thats not a true vert and it is a six fo
> *


 :uh: 

FAIL.....THAT IS NOT A 64...R-TARD......LMAO...


----------



## lowrico

> _Originally posted by WESTUP702_@Sep 2 2010, 01:24 PM~18470427
> *:uh:
> 
> FAIL.....THAT IS NOT A 64...R-TARD......LMAO...
> *


you need to do some research :uh: 

and you call yourself a lowrider.


----------



## munge63

Anyone got pics of 67-70 lesabre?


----------



## Dubbed 64

> _Originally posted by munge63_@Sep 2 2010, 11:34 PM~18475597
> *Anyone got pics of 67-70 lesabre?
> *


Heres part of a 69' Lesabre


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC

> _Originally posted by WESTUP702_@Sep 2 2010, 11:24 AM~18470427
> *:uh:
> 
> FAIL.....THAT IS NOT A 64...R-TARD......LMAO...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: dumbass everyone can tell its a six fo


----------



## El Chido 64

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@May 20 2010, 05:35 PM~17554101
> *What cars besides the usual (G Body's, Impalas, Bombs, Big Body's, Lincolns, etc) have you guys seen made into a lowrider and thought looked good?
> 
> I've always liked the mid 60's Catalina's and Tempests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 63 Oldsmobile Dynamic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 68 Chrysler Newport
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 60 Oldsmobile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 64 Ford Galaxie (I think this is/was Touchdown Todd's)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm building a 64 Nova Sport Coupe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice rides!


----------



## illstorm

I believe the earth moved a few dergrees toward the sun 

















Because this Deville is hot


----------



## munge63

thanks Drew65,anybody else got pics of Lesabres,67-70? Thanks in advance


----------



## 80GRAND

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Sep 3 2010, 07:25 PM~18481546
> *I believe the earth moved a few dergrees toward the sun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because this Deville is hot
> *


damm i almost bought one of these ....shit now i wish i did this thing is hard as fuck


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Sep 3 2010, 05:25 PM~18481546
> *I believe the earth moved a few dergrees toward the sun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because this Deville is hot
> *


hell yea that shits badass!!!


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Sep 3 2010, 05:25 PM~18481546
> *I believe the earth moved a few dergrees toward the sun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because this Deville is hot
> *


GOT MY VOTE. BADASS FOR REAL


----------



## slowdime

Here's my daily. Getting ready be torn down and rebuilt but here it is in all it 200k mile glory getting ready to take me to work. Crushed velvet interior, lowrider logos etched into the side windows, and full walkthrough rolling on oldschool luxors. It's the only daily driver lowrider around here.


----------



## sureñosbluez




----------



## illstorm

Dam a Gremlin :thumbsup:


----------



## lunatic

:wow:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Sep 3 2010, 05:25 PM~18481546
> *I believe the earth moved a few dergrees toward the sun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because this Deville is hot
> *


Nice ride Homie


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Sep 3 2010, 10:49 AM~18478715
> *Heres part of a 69' Lesabre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 80GRAND

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Sep 6 2010, 09:56 AM~18497050
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FUCKIN WOW


----------



## CHINGON66

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Sep 3 2010, 09:25 PM~18481546
> *I believe the earth moved a few dergrees toward the sun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because this Deville is hot
> *


CHINGON


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## Dubbed 64

If this counts :uh:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Sep 9 2010, 04:34 PM~18527413
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If this counts  :uh:
> *


Thats crazy :biggrin:


----------



## William Murderface

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Aug 22 2010, 06:53 PM~18377646
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## illstorm




----------



## illstorm

Lowrider R not Fuck-N Bad-azz


----------



## illstorm

Crown vic on some Narc shit


----------



## Skim

> 59 retractable fully chrome out of compton majestics. :biggrin:


----------



## Dubbed 64

You dont see that everyday


----------



## illstorm

The Big M still holding it down


----------



## CHUKO 204

> 59 retractable fully chrome out of compton majestics. :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC

> _Originally posted by fons_@Sep 12 2010, 05:10 PM~18548863
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 59 retractable fully chrome out of compton majestics. :biggrin:
> *


DAMN THAT SHITS NICE!!


----------



## CHUKO 204

ttt


----------



## flacov133

SOUTH SIDE LIFESTYLES SAN ANTONIO TX


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by flacov133_@Sep 14 2010, 04:41 PM~18567710
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOUTH SIDE LIFESTYLES SAN ANTONIO TX
> *


Nice


----------



## Lil'Chuko

> 59 retractable fully chrome out of compton majestics. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 1959 Fords are the shit but this is the best one I've seen so far 57 and 58 Fords are cool too but I've never seen a 57 Ford as a lowrider but do you got any more pics of this ride
Click to expand...


----------



## chairmnofthboard

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Aug 24 2010, 05:47 PM~18396660
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's Dale's car. Pictures do not do it justice.


----------



## Infamous James

GTO :wow:


----------



## lunatic




----------



## southsyde64

91 caprice wagon


----------



## slangin cardboard

This wagon is bad azz!!!


----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## illstorm

Those body lines are intoxicating.


----------



## William Murderface

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Sep 16 2010, 12:20 AM~18580479
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


   what kinda car is that


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by William Murderface_@Sep 19 2010, 07:10 PM~18603519
> *   what kinda car is that
> *


'63 or '64 Corvair


----------



## lunatic

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Sep 19 2010, 10:15 AM~18603549
> *'63 or '64 Corvair
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Dubbed 64




----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Sep 15 2010, 09:37 PM~18580096
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GTO :wow:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Sep 20 2010, 12:15 PM~18611947
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Sep 15 2010, 09:37 PM~18580096
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GTO :wow:
> *


looks pretty good


----------



## llsunnyday3074

wow, looks nice stuff.


----------



## Anson72

> _Originally posted by flacov133_@Sep 14 2010, 05:41 PM~18567710
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOUTH SIDE LIFESTYLES SAN ANTONIO TX
> *


 :cheesy: How complicated was that??


----------



## William Murderface

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Sep 19 2010, 12:15 PM~18603549
> *'63 or '64 Corvair
> *


----------



## Tyrone

How about a '70 Chevy Malibu?










Or an '80-'84 Buick LeSabre?










Or a Ford Galaxie?


----------



## lowrico

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Sep 22 2010, 04:00 PM~18633727
> *How about a '70 Chevy Malibu?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or an '80-'84 Buick LeSabre?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or a Ford Galaxie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like the way that Malibu looks. any other angles?


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Sep 22 2010, 02:00 PM~18633727
> *How about a '70 Chevy Malibu?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice


----------



## Dubbed 64

Russia representin'!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lowridergame305




----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 22 2010, 08:29 PM~18637452
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats badass :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 5lam

Mine - 1963 Rover P4 110


----------



## illstorm




----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by 5lam_@Sep 23 2010, 03:19 PM~18644739
> *Mine - 1963 Rover P4 110
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i was about to ask what it was im not familiar with rover as a car company


----------



## Anson72

> _Originally posted by 5lam_@Sep 23 2010, 04:19 PM~18644739
> *Mine - 1963 Rover P4 110
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats Gangsta! Even got suicide rear doors! :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I want one! :cheesy:


----------



## lowrico

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Sep 23 2010, 09:59 PM~18647370
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats what Im talkin bout :h5:


----------



## Dubbed 64

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Sep 23 2010, 09:59 PM~18647370
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That :biggrin:

I like that lowrider/hot rod look


----------



## Dubbed 64

Deserves a re-post :biggrin: Love the lowrider/hot rod look

Is this a 64' Dynamic 88'??? Its on my wish list now


----------



## illstorm




----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by illstorm+Sep 25 2010, 08:49 AM~18658595-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Different shot of the Nova I posted before...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rzarock_@May 27 2010, 08:31 AM~17620675
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I love this car. Got me some supremes for my 64 Nova because of this car.


----------



## rzarock

65 Lesabre


----------



## lil_frosty

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 21 2010, 08:35 PM~17567007
> *this one was mine at one point
> *


that looks clean man wat is it?


----------



## illstorm

Bump


----------



## 5lam

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Sep 24 2010, 01:14 PM~18647477
> *i was about to ask what it was im not familiar with rover as a car company
> *



They're built in the UK. A division of Land Rover/Range Rover.


----------



## chairmnofthboard

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Sep 25 2010, 11:51 PM~18662976
> *65 Lesabre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## illstorm




----------



## illstorm




----------



## William Murderface

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Sep 25 2010, 10:49 AM~18658595
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats badd ass


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Sep 25 2010, 11:51 PM~18662976
> *65 Lesabre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Sep 25 2010, 08:49 AM~18658595
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dubbed 64

Can't forget the Foxys


----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Sep 29 2010, 10:04 PM~18698196
> *Can't forget the Foxys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice going way back in the days


----------



## illstorm

:biggrin:


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS

my 88 grand marquis.....for sale btw


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS

And my new project ...1970 chrysler 300 vert


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by HOLY MARQUIS_@Oct 4 2010, 04:02 PM~18734048
> *And my new project ...1970 chrysler 300 vert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn that's a nice starting place. What's your plans?


----------



## lowrico

> _Originally posted by HOLY MARQUIS_@Oct 4 2010, 06:02 PM~18734048
> *And my new project ...1970 chrysler 300 vert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks nice. keep us updated


----------



## illstorm

*So fresh I had cope it from another topic! Tru 2 life real mutha-fuckin lowriders. Can u dig it!! *


----------



## lowrico

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Oct 4 2010, 07:36 PM~18734782
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So fresh I had cope it from another topic! Tru 2 life real mutha-fuckin lowriders. Can u dig it!!
> *


that 60 olds is one of the rides on my wish list. Cant wait to build one eventually


----------



## illstorm

> *lowrico      Posted Today, 08:49 PM
> that 60 olds is one of the rides on my wish list. Cant wait to build one eventually *


Just added to mine.


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by HOLY MARQUIS_@Oct 4 2010, 04:01 PM~18734033
> *my 88 grand marquis.....for sale btw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats a bad mama jamba right there homie. 

right click and save :biggrin:


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by az63_@May 20 2010, 11:18 PM~17558968
> *75 lesabre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THESE ARE SICK :0


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Sep 25 2010, 11:51 PM~18662976
> *65 Lesabre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN, ID LIKE ONE OF THESE


----------



## lowrico

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Oct 4 2010, 08:00 PM~18734973
> *Just added to mine.
> *


a 60 olds. :0


----------



## SSonsupremes

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Sep 24 2010, 12:31 PM~18651759
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deserves a re-post  :biggrin: Love the lowrider/hot rod look
> 
> Is this a 64' Dynamic 88'??? Its on my wish list now
> *


sup Alejandro 

and x2 that cars clean :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Sep 15 2010, 09:37 PM~18580096
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GTO :wow:
> *


Any more of this car.


----------



## d.j.Lowlife

> _Originally posted by HOLY MARQUIS_@Oct 4 2010, 07:02 PM~18734048
> *And my new project ...1970 chrysler 300 vert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what about that pontiac in front of it :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## StylishTekniqueCC

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Sep 25 2010, 11:51 PM~18662976
> *65 Lesabre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn that looks good!


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Oct 4 2010, 05:36 PM~18734782
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So fresh I had cope it from another topic! Tru 2 life real mutha-fuckin lowriders. Can u dig it!!
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by HOLY MARQUIS_@Oct 4 2010, 04:01 PM~18734033
> *my 88 grand marquis.....for sale btw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sick ride Homie


----------



## Hialeah56

> _Originally posted by HOLY MARQUIS_@Oct 4 2010, 05:01 PM~18734033
> *my 88 grand marquis.....for sale btw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mrgervais

Back in the late 80s early 90s my dad rolled a 67 buick something ( I was only 6) and a 1978 olds 98 4 door. That was the shit! Looked like a 4 door caddy but w/o a window post. I remember when he came home from workin in georgia for 6 months and he came back in the 98 and the next day he went and got two 8in subs and put them in the back seat w/ me. Those next 2 yrs I thought I was the shit. Bumpin geo boys and kid frost all day. Aahhhh the memories.....


----------



## illstorm




----------



## Low_Ryde

Lifted GTR 










:0 :0 :0


----------



## SSonsupremes

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Oct 10 2010, 12:31 PM~18776765
> *Lifted GTR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 x1000

I wouldn't do that to a skyline but oh well its their car


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Oct 10 2010, 10:31 AM~18776765
> *Lifted GTR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0
> *


yeah i dont think anyone could top that im sure that dude got a lot of shit


----------



## illstorm

F-N WOW!!!


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Oct 10 2010, 10:55 AM~18776891
> *F-N WOW!!!
> *


im thinking its a GTS with GTR parts


----------



## Low_Ryde

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Oct 10 2010, 09:59 AM~18776910
> *im thinking its a GTS with GTR parts
> *


hard to tell from the pic, but it has the wider guards, gtr seats, and the gtr gauge cluster


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Sep 26 2010, 12:51 AM~18662976
> *65 Lesabre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## Hialeah56

anybody else like these 1958 olds


----------



## myridhops




----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Oct 10 2010, 11:59 AM~18777119
> *hard to tell from the pic, but it has the wider guards, gtr seats, and the gtr gauge cluster
> *


yeah youre right my contact in japan doesnt know anything about the car but he said the front suspension wouldve been swapped out for a GTS because the suspension on the GTR have less rebound than a GTS because of the AWD system. more than likely after the owner bought a impala he probably put it back to GTR spec and sold it.


----------



## lowrico

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Oct 10 2010, 03:37 PM~18777448
> *anybody else like these 1958 olds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THE 58 HAS A BADASS TRIM PACKAGE


----------



## Hialeah56

> _Originally posted by SSonsupremes_@Oct 10 2010, 11:44 AM~18776838
> *:0  :0  :0 x1000
> 
> I wouldn't do that to a skyline but oh well its their car
> *


Why not people have done it to mustangs and camaros and that's pretty much what that car is over there plenty r33 and r32 laying around now if he did it to and r34 that would take some balls


----------



## SSonsupremes

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Oct 10 2010, 10:22 PM~18779727
> *Why not people have done it to mustangs and camaros and that's pretty much what that car is over there plenty r33 and r32 laying around now if he did it to and r34 that would take some balls
> *


oh yea I've seen the mustangs and camaros so no disrespect but I wouldn't make it a lowrider personally but hey if its clean and they did a good job then its cool


----------



## MatchStick007

> _Originally posted by HOLY MARQUIS_@Oct 4 2010, 05:01 PM~18734033
> *my 88 grand marquis.....for sale btw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




This is a sick ride! You say it's for sale huh?  



Impressed,
Matchstick
Car wraps


----------



## illstorm




----------



## Kandy Drippa

lovin this thread, get sick of seeing g-bodies EVERYWHERE :thumbsup:


----------



## rzarock

More Novas...


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Oct 10 2010, 01:37 PM~18777448
> *anybody else like these 1958 olds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS

> _Originally posted by MatchStick007_@Oct 11 2010, 03:10 PM~18785386
> *This is a sick ride! You say it's for sale huh?
> Impressed,
> Matchstick
> Car wraps
> *


Yeah its for sale homie.....shoot a offer


----------



## Kandy Drippa

my old euro


----------



## Kandy Drippa




----------



## Kandy Drippa




----------



## HOLY MARQUIS

> _Originally posted by d.j.Lowlife_@Oct 5 2010, 06:00 PM~18745260
> *what about that pontiac in front of it :biggrin:
> *


Its a 68' boneville convertible....for sale


----------



## desert_bek

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Oct 10 2010, 10:31 AM~18776765
> *Lifted GTR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0
> *



WoooW Please tell me someone has more pics!!!


----------



## 77doba

> _Originally posted by 5lam_@Sep 23 2010, 03:19 PM~18644739
> *Mine - 1963 Rover P4 110
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats going to a different level...damn i like that!


----------



## 77doba

heres mine...


----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## _BiG_PaT_

> _Originally posted by desert_bek_@Oct 14 2010, 05:25 PM~18812815
> *WoooW Please tell me someone has more pics!!!
> *


Those were the only pics of it in the mag...


----------



## _BiG_PaT_

Scion xB by Mister Cartoon


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by _BiG_PaT__@Oct 15 2010, 06:24 AM~18817900
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like this one!


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by _BiG_PaT__@Oct 15 2010, 06:24 AM~18817900
> *
> Scion xB by Mister Cartoon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Regardless of How you feel Cartoon Put in work on this one.


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Oct 15 2010, 07:43 AM~18818236
> *I like this one!
> *


Looks like alot of work went into that one, Im pretty sure they only come in four door models.


----------



## lowrico

> _Originally posted by leo_@Oct 18 2010, 06:46 PM~18844223
> *Looks like alot of work went into that one, Im pretty sure they only come in four door models.
> *


NOt really, the front doors arent even extended, just shaved the rear doors and glass.

looks pretty cool still. :nicoderm:


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Oct 12 2010, 02:51 PM~18792285
> *More Novas...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Anson72

> _Originally posted by _BiG_PaT__@Oct 15 2010, 07:24 AM~18817900
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scion xB by Mister Cartoon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## rzarock




----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Oct 24 2010, 08:19 PM~18893904
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's badass


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Oct 24 2010, 12:48 PM~18894294
> *That's badass
> *


X2


----------



## Alex U Faka




----------



## illstorm

ttt


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by lowrico_@Oct 23 2010, 11:57 AM~18888335
> *NOt really, the front doors arent even extended, just shaved the rear doors and glass.
> 
> looks pretty cool still. :nicoderm:
> *


----------



## lowrico

> _Originally posted by leo_@Oct 25 2010, 09:24 AM~18901131
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez




----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Oct 25 2010, 12:09 PM~18903054
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


HELL YEAH :biggrin:


----------



## illstorm




----------



## Alex U Faka

_*T.T.T*_


----------



## bedslead

My compa selling this if any ones interested
http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/cto/1989344683.html


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Oct 25 2010, 12:09 PM~18903054
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'm pretty sure those are unibody cars... :wow:


----------



## Low-63-impala

Ya they sure are im working on one right now.


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by Low-63-impala_@Oct 26 2010, 07:11 AM~18910782
> *Ya they sure are im working on one right now.
> *


I've got a 64 that's a unibody. I wonder if they built a cage....or just said F it and trashed it.


----------



## O.G.ryder530

anybody got any pics of 64 or 65chevelles my homie had one a 65 drop top lifted black on black it was the sickest fuckin ride


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by O.G.ryder530_@Oct 26 2010, 06:32 PM~18915722
> *anybody got any pics of 64 or 65chevelles my homie had one a 65 drop top lifted  black on black it was the sickest fuckin ride
> *


my brother had one but still in the works :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez

reality car club los angeles :biggrin:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Oct 25 2010, 12:09 PM~18903054
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## dj hearse

heres something i think you will never see juiced again..1968 oldsmobile starfire convertable..a very rare car.i know the horns on the hood are dumb but the owner didnt take the car serious..


----------



## dj hearse

i was wrong on the year i think it was a 1964 oldsmobile starfire.it has 2 pumps and 6 batteries.the guy who has it is a rich kid who dont know anything about hydraulics and brought it to my shop to have the hydraulics redone.he only used it to go to foot ball games for the parties.he got it on trade for work he does building docks..i tried to get it but he wanted 7,000 a little more than i could do at the time..nice car though..one of a kind


----------



## lowrico

> _Originally posted by dj hearse+Oct 26 2010, 08:43 PM~18916446-->
> 
> 
> 
> heres something i think you will never see juiced again..1968 oldsmobile starfire convertable..a very rare car.i know the horns on the hood are dumb but the owner didnt take the car serious..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-dj hearse_@Oct 26 2010, 08:53 PM~18916536
> *i was wrong on the year i think it was a 1964 oldsmobile starfire.it has 2 pumps and 6 batteries.the guy who has it is a rich kid who dont know anything about hydraulics and brought it to my shop to have the hydraulics redone.he only used it to go to foot ball games for the parties.he got it on trade for work he does building docks..i tried to get it but he wanted 7,000 a little more than i could do at the time..nice car though..one of a kind
> *


its a 65


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Oct 25 2010, 09:03 PM~18908220
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## illstorm




----------



## SSonsupremes

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Oct 26 2010, 10:17 PM~18917514
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Alex U Faka

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Oct 13 2010, 10:03 AM~18799305
> *my old euro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Ese Caqui

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Oct 26 2010, 08:17 PM~18917514
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like those fuckers


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Oct 26 2010, 08:17 PM~18917514
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


um :wow: OKAY :cheesy: WHY NOT :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Oct 26 2010, 08:17 PM~18917514
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 78paco

> my kustom 77 regal a few years ago





>






[/quote]







>





>



nice!


----------



## dragginbonez

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@May 22 2010, 07:58 AM~17567200
> *Mines a 64. Still got a lot of work to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This is goin to be sweet.
One day i wanna build myself one. W/ an early gate pump set up and either Cragars or Star Wires.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by dragginbonez_@Oct 29 2010, 06:51 AM~18938830
> *This is goin to be sweet.
> One day i wanna build myself one. W/ an early gate pump set up and either Cragars or Star Wires.
> *


----------



## Slo-ride

Some more ridrs....... :biggrin: 

Ricky B


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by Slo-ride_@Oct 30 2010, 11:52 AM~18947371
> *Some more ridrs....... :biggrin:
> 
> Ricky B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ricky B from Steve's Nova Site. What's up bro? Did you get some spokes for your Nova?


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by dragginbonez_@Oct 29 2010, 06:51 AM~18938830
> *This is goin to be sweet.
> One day i wanna build myself one. W/ an early gate pump set up and either Cragars or Star Wires.
> *


It's coming along slowly but surely. I got some supremes for it but they rub in the back. So, I traded them in for some Cragar SS's with more backspacing. I'm blasting the firewall and subframe to prep for chassis paint now. It'll be a while before it's done. Got a one pump front and back setup for it with accumulators all around. No springs. :biggrin:


----------



## Slo-ride

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Oct 30 2010, 08:48 PM~18949885
> *Ricky B from Steve's Nova Site. What's up bro? Did you get some spokes for your Nova?
> *


  As a matter of fact I did bro, 4 lugs even...:nicoderm:
I'm lookin' for a set of local skins for them, a buddy is working on that. then i'll get pics. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Aloha, Ric


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by Slo-ride_@Oct 30 2010, 09:14 PM~18949963
> *  As a matter of fact I did bro, 4 lugs even...:nicoderm:
> I'm lookin' for a set of local skins for them, a buddy is working on that. then i'll get pics.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Aloha, Ric
> *


Good luck with that. What size rims did you get? Did you get those true spokes? Small 13 or 14 inch white walls are getting harder to find.


----------



## D-Cheeze

1971 ltd


----------



## ivan619

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Nov 1 2010, 02:55 PM~18960214
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1971 ltd
> *


I like! :0


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Nov 1 2010, 03:55 PM~18960214
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1971 ltd
> *


nice


----------



## sureñosbluez

chrysler dynasty


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Nov 1 2010, 02:55 PM~18960214
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1971 ltd
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Sep 26 2010, 04:23 PM~18666825
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



was this picture taken in chula vista?


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Nov 1 2010, 02:55 PM~18960214
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1971 ltd
> *


 :0 Thats badass!!!


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Nov 1 2010, 02:55 PM~18960214
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1971 ltd
> *


nice


----------



## CHUKO 204

Found this in O.T


----------



## sureñosbluez




----------



## 95rangeron14z

i just got a 68 Pontiac Bonneville Vert and was going to restore it back to original because im really into tradional lowriders and im building a 68 impala vert, but after seeing this topic there are so many cars that are underrated, much props to everyone who steps out of the box and builds different styles, thats one on things that make the lowrider culture so great.

Here are some pics of the 68 pontiac


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Nov 4 2010, 10:49 AM~18984340
> *i just got a 68 Pontiac Bonneville Vert and was going to restore it back to original because im really into tradional lowriders and im building a 68 impala vert, but after seeing this topic there are so many cars that are underrated, much props to everyone who steps out of the box and builds different styles, thats one on things that make the lowrider culture so great.
> 
> Here are some pics of the 68 pontiac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Clean ride Homie  that would make a badass lolo


----------



## dj hearse

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Nov 1 2010, 02:55 PM~18960214
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1971 ltd
> *


this car looks so mean..i like it :biggrin:


----------



## dj hearse

i miss my old ltd i think it was a 78


----------



## illstorm




----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Nov 6 2010, 06:17 AM~18999952
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## dragginbonez

^^^ Japan rules ^^^


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Nov 3 2010, 04:55 PM~18978202
> *Found this in O.T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WORKS FOR ME


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Nov 6 2010, 06:17 AM~18999952
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## tko_818

I've always wanted to lowride me and my pops 63 imperial crown.. with only 531 ever made im sure it would be a one of a kind lowlow


----------



## SSonsupremes

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Nov 10 2010, 08:45 PM~19037090
> *I've always wanted to lowride me and my pops 63 imperial crown.. with only 531 ever made im sure it would be a one of a kind lowlow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


x2 Definitely one of a kind :biggrin:


----------



## tko_818

> _Originally posted by SSonsupremes_@Nov 10 2010, 10:09 PM~19039280
> *x2 Definitely one of a kind  :biggrin:
> *


hopefully i can make it happen :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Nov 3 2010, 04:55 PM~18978202
> *Found this in O.T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Nov 10 2010, 06:45 PM~19037090
> *I've always wanted to lowride me and my pops 63 imperial crown.. with only 531 ever made im sure it would be a one of a kind lowlow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sweet ride


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Oct 26 2010, 08:17 PM~18917514
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks baddass


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Slo-ride_@Oct 30 2010, 11:52 AM~18947371
> *Some more ridrs....... :biggrin:
> 
> Ricky B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cant go wrong with a wagon


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Oct 24 2010, 12:48 PM~18894294
> *That's badass
> *


x2


----------



## SSonsupremes

Found this SEMA pic


----------



## Big Russ

Drake has this wagon for sale....$1200 w/o 13z, $1500 w/, flowmasters, 350 runs great....any takers give him a call @ 252 314 5954
[/quote]


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Slo-ride_@Oct 30 2010, 01:52 PM~18947371
> *Some more ridrs....... :biggrin:
> 
> Ricky B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



is that a rambler?


----------



## tko_818

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 11 2010, 07:28 AM~19041376
> *sweet ride
> *


thanks GTimer


----------



## Elizondo.G




----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by SSonsupremes_@Nov 11 2010, 11:07 AM~19042684
> *Found this SEMA pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 95rangeron14z

Selling or trading my 68 bonneville vert

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=568651


----------



## O.G.ryder530

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 11 2010, 06:31 PM~19046370
> *is that a rambler?
> *


sixty somthin nova


----------



## illstorm

Found a couple of these on losboulevardos


----------



## dj hearse

ran across this on another site..i dont think i have seen a full size k5 blazers juiced..


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Nov 15 2010, 06:12 PM~19076021
> *ran across this on another site..i dont think i have seen a full size k5 blazers juiced..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## PURPLE~HAZE




----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Nov 14 2010, 02:42 PM~19065907
> *Found a couple of these on losboulevardos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Nov 11 2010, 11:08 PM~19048587
> *thanks GTimer
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Nov 15 2010, 06:12 PM~19076021
> *ran across this on another site..i dont think i have seen a full size k5 blazers juiced..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



  SERIOUS


----------



## DirtyLittleSecret

What is funny, is we do not see very many Astro Vans like ours around. And when we are out and about everyones heads turns. So I guess with that being said I guess as long as you can drop it u got it!


----------



## lowrico

> _Originally posted by DirtyLittleSecret_@Nov 18 2010, 01:23 AM~19098697
> *What is funny, is we do not see very many Astro Vans like ours around. And when we are out and about everyones heads turns. So I guess with that being said I guess as long as you can drop it u got it!
> *


pics?? :uh:


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by DirtyLittleSecret_@Nov 17 2010, 11:23 PM~19098697
> *What is funny, is we do not see very many Astro Vans like ours around. And when we are out and about everyones heads turns. So I guess with that being said I guess as long as you can drop it u got it!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DirtyLittleSecret_@Nov 18 2010, 12:23 AM~19098697
> *What is funny, is we do not see very many Astro Vans like ours around. And when we are out and about everyones heads turns. So I guess with that being said I guess as long as you can drop it u got it!
> *


----------



## illstorm

1958 plymouth fury Christine


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Nov 18 2010, 08:01 AM~19100140
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1958 plymouth fury Christine
> *


Thats looks wicked


----------



## southGAcustoms

> _Originally posted by SSonsupremes_@Nov 11 2010, 01:07 PM~19042684
> *Found this SEMA pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




fucking hell.... skeet skeeet skeeet :wow:


----------



## d 4loco

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Nov 18 2010, 08:01 AM~19100140
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1958 plymouth fury Christine
> *


ttt i like those rims on it tho.


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Nov 18 2010, 08:01 AM~19100140
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1958 plymouth fury Christine
> *


----------



## red_ghost

I've had the idea to do a 67 eldorado on a 67 riviera frame. Would be a lot of work building custom floor pans... would look cool though.


----------



## 68cut

:biggrin: 

my junk


----------



## 68cut




----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by 68cut_@Dec 6 2010, 02:25 PM~19254354
> *:biggrin:
> 
> my junk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good


----------



## aphustle

EY DOES SOME ONE HAVE PICTURES OF A DODGE DART ON WIRES SLAMMED LOWERED,.,.ETC,,.

I WANNA SEE HOW THAT CAR WOULD LOOK ON JUICE,..,

I HAVE SEEN EM STOCK OR HOTRODDED MUSCLE TYPE OF THEME BUT HAVNT SEEN ONE WIT JUICE,.,.


----------



## 68cut

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Dec 6 2010, 04:06 PM~19255302
> *EY DOES SOME ONE HAVE PICTURES OF A DODGE DART ON WIRES SLAMMED LOWERED,.,.ETC,,.
> 
> I WANNA SEE HOW THAT CAR WOULD LOOK ON JUICE,..,
> 
> I HAVE SEEN EM STOCK OR HOTRODDED MUSCLE TYPE OF THEME BUT HAVNT SEEN ONE WIT JUICE,.,.
> *



Theres one in this thread page 34 towards the bottom.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Nov 18 2010, 08:01 AM~19100140
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1958 plymouth fury Christine
> *


that whip is bad ass but Christine was a 57


----------



## xSSive

1975 Buick LeSabre....only know of 1 other (prob more but only saw pics of 1 other). My wife's ride, she's put alot of work into it. Its fun to collect parts for it because they are difficult to find.


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Nov 1 2010, 03:55 PM~18960214
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1971 ltd
> *




looks dope


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Dec 7 2010, 08:04 AM~19261976
> *1975 Buick LeSabre....only know of 1 other (prob more but only saw pics of 1 other).  My wife's ride, she's put alot of work into it.  Its fun to collect parts for it because they are difficult to find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey homie i never thought a 75 would look that tight much props on that


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Dec 7 2010, 10:50 AM~19262295
> *hey homie i never thought a 75 would look that tight  much props on that
> *




Thanks, she loves it. It has come a long way and still has a long way to go. Fun lil' cruiser for the wifey though


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

THESE ARE FROM LAST YEAR CHICANO PARK.
AMIGOS CC


----------



## aphustle

> lol ,.,.
> 
> yeah i know repost but man that lil guy caught me by surprise,.,.
> 
> well its got good work put into it n looks like hes enjoyin his ride n thats wat its all about.


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by 68cut_@Dec 6 2010, 04:22 PM~19255445
> *Theres one in this thread page 34 towards the bottom.
> *



fasho homie thanks,.,.theres actually one of those on juice out here in the west its orange n he brings it out everynow n den,.,.

but i was looking for a different year ,.,.dodge dart swinger,.,.ima try to get a regular pix,.,.


----------



## ivan619

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Dec 22 2010, 10:42 PM~19399673
> *THESE ARE FROM LAST YEAR CHICANO PARK.
> AMIGOS CC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how come you dont see this as a lowrider???


----------



## aphustle

ok i was lookin for these years on juice or wit wires lowered,.,.

or if sumone has photoshop,.shop this up for me :biggrin: 






























guess these are 69 -73?,.,.corrections are welcomed,.,.


----------



## GRS-HPR

> _Originally posted by SSonsupremes_@Nov 12 2010, 04:07 AM~19042684
> *Found this SEMA pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats how we aussies roll aussie built with gene whinfeid custom paint job


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Nov 15 2010, 07:12 PM~19076021
> *ran across this on another site..i dont think i have seen a full size k5 blazers juiced..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IS THAT THE ONE FROM THE WIFE SWAPP? :0


----------



## oldslow85

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Dec 22 2010, 09:42 PM~19399673
> *THESE ARE FROM LAST YEAR CHICANO PARK.
> AMIGOS CC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice Olds... :thumbsup:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Aug 21 2010, 10:22 AM~18368776
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 64 parisienne
> *


 I'D BE STARRING UP HER SKIRT TO.


----------



## Maverick




----------



## Lowridin IV Life

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Dec 7 2010, 09:04 AM~19261976
> *1975 Buick LeSabre....only know of 1 other (prob more but only saw pics of 1 other).  My wife's ride, she's put alot of work into it.  Its fun to collect parts for it because they are difficult to find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## jajr

1991 Dodge Dynasty


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Dec 24 2010, 09:26 AM~19410889
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## illstorm

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regallowlow187

Thats what I was thinkin 2 :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Dec 23 2010, 10:44 AM~19402916
> *IS THAT THE ONE FROM THE WIFE SWAPP? :0
> *


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Dec 7 2010, 09:04 AM~19261976
> *1975 Buick LeSabre....only know of 1 other (prob more but only saw pics of 1 other).  My wife's ride, she's put alot of work into it.  Its fun to collect parts for it because they are difficult to find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## illstorm

*leo	Posted Today, 12:30 AM*


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Homie that 75 LaSabre rag is the truth. It's hard see why more Katz aint fuckin wit these and them Olds delta 88 rags.


----------



## Dubbed 64

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Dec 25 2010, 08:13 PM~19419865
> *leo	Posted Today, 12:30 AM
> Homie that 75 LaSabre rag is the truth. It's hard see why more Katz aint fuckin wit these and them Olds delta 88 rags.
> *


More people put dubs on those


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Dec 25 2010, 09:40 PM~19420841
> *More people put dubs on those
> *


----------



## leo




----------



## illstorm

> *Drew65  Posted Today, 12:40 AM
> More people put dubs on those.*


Yea these southern donksters make a art out fucking up a 75 rag. 



















:barf: 









:thumbsup:


----------



## Dubbed 64

> _Originally posted by leo+Dec 26 2010, 04:26 AM~19422003-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2010, 04:33 AM~19422015
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy: :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-illstorm_@Dec 26 2010, 08:54 AM~19422192
> *Yea these southern donksters make a art out fucking up a 75 rag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :barf:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *



lose the wheels


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by leo_@Dec 26 2010, 01:33 AM~19422015
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


love these caddies :thumbsup:


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Dec 26 2010, 06:54 AM~19422192
> *Yea these southern donksters make a art out fucking up a 75 rag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :barf:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *



so wat up ,.,.can someone photoshop a dodge dart n put sum wires on it,.,.

also while u at it photoshop that rag n put sum wires on that also,.,.poor car,.,.


----------



## BigButta63

> _Originally posted by az63_@May 21 2010, 01:18 AM~17558968
> *75 lesabre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I HAD A VERT THAT YEAR AND SAME COLOR I WISH I KEPT IT  I MISS THAT CAR


----------



## Maverick

my 62 caddy vert..TRUE 62.

just got it!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jan 1 2011, 10:16 AM~19473539
> *my 62 caddy vert..TRUE 62.
> 
> just got it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


congradulations and there should be more of those 60-68 caddy traditionnal lowriders out there


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 1 2011, 10:17 PM~19478599
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Where did they get that light orange tint?


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 1 2011, 10:53 PM~19478965
> *Where did they get that light orange tint?
> *


Prob a tint shop :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by ~CAROL CITY~_@Jan 2 2011, 12:19 AM~19479623
> *Prob a tint shop  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Marty

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 1 2011, 10:15 PM~19478578
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Different but still tight. 1960 Olds I believe. :thumbsup:


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jan 1 2011, 08:16 AM~19473539
> *my 62 caddy vert..TRUE 62.
> 
> just got it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




lucky,.,.thats a nice car,.,.

wish i had one,.,.


----------



## matttatts

heres one ya dont see every day


----------



## listoB

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@May 25 2010, 06:39 AM~17596741
> *NOT SAYIN I LIKE THIS BUT DEF. DIFFERENT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lol tobys car


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 1 2011, 10:15 PM~19478578
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by Skim+Jan 1 2011, 10:15 PM~19478578-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Jan 1 2011, 10:17 PM~19478599
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Wouldn't mind seeing more of these


----------



## illstorm

x2. More ford starliners


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by listoB_@Jan 3 2011, 08:58 PM~19495360
> *lol tobys car
> *


 :biggrin: lol that ***


----------



## cheechaz87

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Sep 25 2010, 11:51 PM~18662976
> *65 Lesabre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this ride is clean !!


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Dec 22 2010, 10:42 PM~19399673
> *THESE ARE FROM LAST YEAR CHICANO PARK.
> AMIGOS CC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


my uncle was gonna give me one of these but the junk yard took it first :angry:


----------



## og58pontiac

Nobody even knows what kind of car this is :uh:


----------



## 8~Zero~1

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Jan 12 2011, 08:17 PM~19579857
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody even knows what kind of car this is :uh:
> *


it kinda looks like this one


----------



## leg46y

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 2 2011, 05:15 PM~19478578
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks like a mix of imp 59+60.


----------



## Dubbed 64




----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Jan 12 2011, 08:17 PM~19579857
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody even knows what kind of car this is :uh:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Jan 12 2011, 08:17 PM~19579857
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody even knows what kind of car this is :uh:
> *


1929 Willys


----------



## Johnny562

> _Originally posted by leo_@May 21 2010, 03:48 PM~17564677
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## livnlow713

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Jan 13 2011, 12:42 PM~19585921
> *:wow:
> *


x :wow: :wow:


----------



## livnlow713

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Jan 12 2011, 09:17 PM~19579857
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody even knows what kind of car this is :uh:
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## ElMonte74'

'74 Le Sabre from a local show


----------



## az63

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Dec 7 2010, 09:04 AM~19261976
> *1975 Buick LeSabre....only know of 1 other (prob more but only saw pics of 1 other).  My wife's ride, she's put alot of work into it.  Its fun to collect parts for it because they are difficult to find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## og58pontiac

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 13 2011, 03:51 PM~19587952
> *1929 Willys
> *


You peeked :scrutinize:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Jan 13 2011, 11:29 PM~19593282
> *You peeked :scrutinize:
> *


at what? tractor grill and ornament gave it away  

it also doesnt have the right headlight support and or headlights


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Sep 25 2010, 11:51 PM~18662976
> *65 Lesabre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


need to see more of these


----------



## Skim




----------



## OUTHOPU

Gremlin? It's either that or a Pinto. I haven't seen either in forever.


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 14 2011, 08:03 PM~19600166
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The orginal "honda civic" style car :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jan 16 2011, 07:55 AM~19610781
> *The orginal "honda civic" style car  :biggrin:
> *


lol


----------



## Robert84




----------



## Dubbed 64

> _Originally posted by Robert84_@Jan 17 2011, 12:00 PM~19619238
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Delta with cutty lights :biggrin:


----------



## illstorm




----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Jan 17 2011, 10:38 AM~19619542
> *Delta with  cutty lights  :biggrin:
> *


Regency 98


----------



## Hialeah56

> _Originally posted by Robert84_@Jan 17 2011, 11:00 AM~19619238
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  it almost looks like a coupe deville from the side I wonder if any body has the cady moldings on one of these


----------



## peter cruz

My first car was a 1969 Olds Cutty. My Dad & older Brother bought me the car for my 16th Birthday and my Dad did the body work and I rolled it with primer spots and Cragers for my last 2 years of High School. I had my used 14x7 Cragers for like 2 years before I ever got my car. Then I joined TECHNIQUES back in 1981 and the members hooked up my car within a couple of months and flying my TECHNIQUES plaque. I did not start off with a Impala but a 60's Olds. If you notice the last pic of my car has the month of JAN 83 in the lower left corner.


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

> _Originally posted by Robert84_@Jan 17 2011, 10:00 AM~19619238
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CLEAN!


----------



## livnlow713




----------



## dragginbonez

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jan 18 2011, 09:14 AM~19626130
> *My first car was a 1969 Olds Cutty.  My Dad & older Brother bought me the car for my 16th Birthday and my Dad did the body work and I rolled it with primer spots and Cragers for my last 2 years of High School.  I had my used 14x7 Cragers for like 2 years before I ever got my car.  Then I joined TECHNIQUES back in 1981 and the members hooked up my car within a couple of months and flying my TECHNIQUES plaque.  I did not start off with a Impala but a 60's Olds.  If you notice the last pic of my car has the month of JAN 83 in the lower left corner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BAd ass dude!
In my opinion these cars are way cooler than Impalas, but then diffrent strokes for diffrent folks as they say.
What happened to the car?


----------



## Esoteric

69 300


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## Dubbed 64




----------



## peter cruz

> _Originally posted by dragginbonez_@Jan 18 2011, 05:32 AM~19627884
> *BAd ass dude!
> In my opinion these cars are way cooler than Impalas, but then diffrent strokes for diffrent folks as they say.
> What happened to the car?
> *


Hey Homie, Back in the days you rolled what you had. TECHNIQUES had all kinds of different rides back in the dayz. I gave the car my older Brother since he and my Dad got it for me and then several years later he gave it back to me. I think he wanted me to fix it up all over again but I sold it for $1.500 back in the late 80's.


----------



## Dubbed 64




----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Jan 17 2011, 11:38 AM~19619542
> *Delta with  cutty lights  :biggrin:
> *


Olds 98 regency


----------



## SPOOK82

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 1 2011, 11:17 PM~19478599
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice pic


----------



## Hialeah56

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Jan 18 2011, 02:41 PM~19630644
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  my brother used to have a 68 newport


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Jan 18 2011, 04:17 PM~19632018
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 2ndchance

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jan 17 2011, 11:14 PM~19626130
> *My first car was a 1969 Olds Cutty.  My Dad & older Brother bought me the car for my 16th Birthday and my Dad did the body work and I rolled it with primer spots and Cragers for my last 2 years of High School.  I had my used 14x7 Cragers for like 2 years before I ever got my car.  Then I joined TECHNIQUES back in 1981 and the members hooked up my car within a couple of months and flying my TECHNIQUES plaque.  I did not start off with a Impala but a 60's Olds.  If you notice the last pic of my car has the month of JAN 83 in the lower left corner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: MAN THERE'S NOTHING LIKE THE OLD SCHOOL LOWRIDING


----------



## Robert84

> _Originally posted by Robert84_@Jan 17 2011, 09:00 AM~19619238
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


its a ''98'' regency :biggrin:


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Jan 17 2011, 11:13 AM~19619854
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


seen that last year at the tampa lrm show


----------



## keola808




----------



## keola808




----------



## keola808




----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## listoB

you see these as baged minis alot but not traditional low low's :biggrin:


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 21 2011, 07:00 AM~19655357
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yes! :0


----------



## illstorm

> *eola808	Posted Yesterday, 12:55 PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


1977 Buick Regals :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Jan 20 2011, 09:10 AM~19648155
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DJ Englewood

man i remember reading LRM in 91 92 there were so many different types of cars 

its has gotten a lil boring cus now its just the same cars i 


you guys posting some cool pics


----------



## DJ Englewood




----------



## peter cruz

<span style=\'color:blue\'>Low riding at it's best back in the 70's in my "69 Olds", Cragers and primer spots.</span>


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Dec 7 2010, 09:04 AM~19261976
> *1975 Buick LeSabre....only know of 1 other (prob more but only saw pics of 1 other).  My wife's ride, she's put alot of work into it.  Its fun to collect parts for it because they are difficult to find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like this ride


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509

> _Originally posted by ButchFragrance_@Aug 26 2010, 04:39 PM~18414471
> *You dont see 64 impalas very often:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 lets find this puto and beat the shit out 0f him for callin this a 64  :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :twak: :twak: :guns: :guns: :guns: :burn: :banghead: :barf: :loco: :nosad: :nosad: :run: :run: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## Dubbed 64

> _Originally posted by HOM1EZ_OnLY_509_@Jan 23 2011, 12:43 PM~19673452
> *lets find this puto and beat the shit out 0f him for callin this a 64    :machinegun:
> *


He was joking fool :twak:


----------



## royalina

all nice lowrides!!!!!!!!!!!!!..........














<a href=\'http://www.cartier4us.com/Cartier-Love-Series-Triple-Ring-Earrings-product-249.html\' target=\'_blank\'>cartier love ring replica</a><a href=\'http://www.cartier4us.com/Cartier-Pen-5.html\' target=\'_blank\'>cartier tank watch</a><a href=\'http://www.cartier4us.com/Cartier-Rings-7.html\' target=\'_blank\'>cartier jewelry online</a>


----------



## Maverick




----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jan 24 2011, 02:48 AM~19680411
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dragginbonez

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jan 19 2011, 01:10 AM~19630898
> *...Hey Homie,  Back in the days you rolled what you had....*


This is what i like about the roots of lowridin,even in thwe 1st issues of LRM you see weird cars, and that was 77 onwards. Or remember juiced Vegas? Pintos?Corvairs? i have a soft spot for a well done lifted corvair, i wish i could post pics, but at the moment my fotki account is down.
many people today would laugh at them, while i think theyre soooo bad ass.

I collect pics from the late 60s up until the early 80s, my favorite period for lowriders and customs is the 70s, w/ the skinny tires on 14s (or 13s for little cars), rabbit ears and rectangular headlights, but thats another thread i recon. thanx for the pics.
Take care man.


----------



## unforgiven50insp

After 10-12 years, My homie STILL has this buried in his garage somewhere. He's planning on passing it down someday


----------



## unforgiven50insp

Only difference now is I believe it has all gold knockoffs now


----------



## crucialjp

> _Originally posted by unforgiven50insp_@Jan 26 2011, 08:39 AM~19701392
> *After 10-12 years, My homie STILL has this buried in his garage somewhere.  He's planning on passing it down someday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Wasn't this an LRM feature back mid-90's


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by unforgiven50insp_@Jan 26 2011, 07:39 AM~19701392
> *After 10-12 years, My homie STILL has this buried in his garage somewhere.  He's planning on passing it down someday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 20 2011, 10:00 PM~19655357
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by HOM1EZ_OnLY_509_@Jan 23 2011, 10:43 AM~19673452
> *lets find this puto and beat the shit out 0f him for callin this a 64    :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :twak:  :twak:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :burn:  :banghead:  :barf:  :loco:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :run:  :run:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


it is a six fo dumbass


----------



## BRADFORD




----------



## unforgiven50insp

> _Originally posted by crucialjp_@Jan 26 2011, 12:51 PM~19702747
> *Wasn't this an LRM feature back mid-90's
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## unforgiven50insp

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 27 2011, 02:30 PM~19713492
> *it is a six fo dumbass
> *


Better look at it again
Its a 63
:twak: :twak: :uh:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by unforgiven50insp_@Jan 31 2011, 09:26 AM~19744801
> *Better look at it again
> Its a 63
> :twak:  :twak:  :uh:
> *


you sure look again looks like a six fo and everyone knows what a six fo looks like


----------



## melow72

:nicoderm:


----------



## Emperor Goofy

MY FIRST LOWRIDER...BOUGHT IT NEW AND STOCK IN 97...SOLD IT IN 08....


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by BRADFORD_@Jan 31 2011, 09:51 AM~19744494
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by BRADFORD_@Jan 31 2011, 09:51 AM~19744494
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


glad to see its making the rounds :cheesy:


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by HOM1EZ_OnLY_509+Jan 23 2011, 10:43 AM~19673452-->
> 
> 
> 
> lets find this puto and beat the shit out 0f him for callin this a 64    :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :twak:  :twak:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :burn:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2011, 12:30 PM~19713492
> *it is a six fo dumbass
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 31 2011, 09:26 AM~19744801
> *Better look at it again
> Its a 63
> :twak:  :twak:  :uh:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Esoteric_@Jan 31 2011, 09:50 AM~19744978
> *you sure look again looks like a six fo and everyone knows what a six fo looks like
> *


You're all wrong. That's a Training Day Monte :uh:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Dec 24 2010, 10:26 AM~19410889
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that black one is gangsta!


----------



## Dubbed 64

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Feb 1 2011, 07:35 AM~19754404
> *You're all wrong. That's a Training Day Monte  :uh:
> *


 :uh: :nono: Its a Next Friday caddy


----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## bigbelly

> _Originally posted by BRADFORD_@Jan 31 2011, 08:51 AM~19744494
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


now thats some funny shit! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## uso4vida

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Jun 17 2010, 12:44 AM~17812134
> *I have admired this ride for many years
> *


I have admired this MAN for many years...Donnie is one good azz loco!! And we are Brothers in Pontiacs too!!


----------



## uso4vida

Ok, I know that I posted on here, but I have just read this topic from one end to the other. I am so impressed by what everyone on here posted (for the most part) and the cars are top notch. You (re)posters also seem fairly well educated on the cars as well. The topic caught my eye and since I am NOT a LIL thread surfer (no time), I decided to see what it was about...then I could not get away from it!! In the middle, I realized that myself, I have NOT had a traditional lowrider EVER!! I got a '51 Dodge Coronet at the age of 12 (1975) and took the next 3 yrs to fix it up...Ice blue mini flake with crushed velour interior with the stock 15's. In my senior year, moved to Appliance wires and lifted it in the front with an old lift gate pump (courtesy of Coors beverage Co) and one battery. Kept that car just like that until '84 when I sold it. In between time, because I was doing fairly well en las calles, I got a 77 TA and painted it candy green with full sheepskin interior and Starwires. I also had at the same time a '69 442 for my daily. Gave the 442 to my sister and bought an 83 S-10. Sold everything at the end of 83 since I was going to the Marine Corp (except the S-10). I got stationed in OC in 84 and mini truckin was in full force. I used my S-10 instead of going for the Nissan with Hyashi racing "spokes" and was one of the first ones to cut my top off of a Chevy. Rode that around til 89 when I got a family and had to ease up on riding. I still lowered my 87 RS Camaro 2" and had that til '96 when I bought my 96 Blazer. I took that waaaayyyyy too far because everyone told me that I should NOT build it. Some of us know how that goes, it was the Laker Blazer if anyone knows that one. In the middle of that (I just sold that last March), I acquired a 66 Pontiac Catalina convertible, and that is what is in the garage right now. I also have a '47 Chevy PU, and a '71 Chevy Fleetside longbed. 
This topic made me go thru memory lane and have this massive flashback for the first time!! Thanx guys, it is all your fault for this longazz post! :biggrin: 

:worship: :worship: :thumbsup: for the bad azz topic and all the great posts!


----------



## uso4vida

B, maybe you can help me out with pics of the Blazer and Catalina since I am a computer dork!! :0


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Feb 1 2011, 07:12 PM~19760315
> *Ok, I know that I posted on here, but I have just read this topic from one end to the other.  I am so impressed by what everyone on here posted (for the most part) and the cars are top notch.  You (re)posters also seem fairly well educated on the cars as well.  The topic caught my eye and since I am NOT a LIL thread surfer (no time), I decided to see what it was about...then I could not get away from it!!  In the middle, I realized that myself, I have NOT had a traditional lowrider EVER!!  I got a '51 Dodge Coronet at the age of 12 (1975) and took the next 3 yrs to fix it up...Ice blue mini flake with crushed velour interior with the stock 15's.  In my senior year, moved  to Appliance wires and lifted it in the front with an old lift gate pump (courtesy of Coors beverage Co) and one battery.  Kept that car just like that until '84 when I sold it.  In between time, because I was doing fairly well en las calles, I got a 77 TA and painted it candy green with full sheepskin interior and Starwires.  I also had at the same time a '69 442 for my daily.  Gave the 442 to my sister and bought an 83 S-10.  Sold everything at the end of 83 since I was going to the Marine Corp (except the S-10).  I got stationed in OC in 84 and mini truckin was in full force.  I used my S-10 instead of going for the Nissan with Hyashi racing "spokes" and was one of the first ones to cut my top off of a Chevy.  Rode that around til 89 when I got a family and had to ease up on riding.  I still lowered my 87 RS Camaro 2" and had that til '96 when I bought my 96 Blazer.  I took that waaaayyyyy too far because everyone told me that I should NOT build it.  Some of us know how that goes, it was the Laker Blazer if anyone knows that one.  In the middle of that (I just sold that last March), I acquired a 66 Pontiac Catalina convertible, and that is what is in the garage right now.  I also have a '47 Chevy PU, and a '71 Chevy Fleetside longbed.
> This topic made me go thru memory lane and have this massive flashback for the first time!!  Thanx guys, it is all your fault for this longazz post! :biggrin:
> 
> :worship:  :worship:  :thumbsup: for the bad azz topic and all the great posts!
> *


Glad you enjoyed it. I started this topic just to see what else was out there since it seems like everyone's building the same thing. I never thought it would go on for this long but I'm not complaining. Let's see that Catalina. I love those cars.


----------



## Llerenas1960s




----------



## uso4vida

skip this post!! :biggrin:


----------



## uso4vida

I think that I did it!!!! :biggrin: almost forgot...1966 Catalina Convertible, 14" Zeniths Phase II's, '73 Buick Century 455 cu in motor with turbo 400 trans, posi rearend, and 2 pumps w/ 6 batts...and yes, I have the skirts, not painted because I broke one and ran it over!!


----------



## dragginbonez

Nice Poncho you have there! The Zenith 14s are a touch of class and a fresh site in a see of Ds. 
The 71 fleetside would make a great custom truck.

btw, leave it skirtless!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Feb 1 2011, 11:09 PM~19763690
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that I did it!!!! :biggrin: almost forgot...1966 Catalina Convertible, 14" Zeniths Phase II's, '73 Buick Century 455 cu in motor with turbo 400 trans, posi rearend, and 2 pumps w/ 6 batts...and yes, I have the skirts, not painted because I broke one and ran it over!!
> *


nice!!


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Feb 1 2011, 11:09 PM~19763690
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that I did it!!!! :biggrin: almost forgot...1966 Catalina Convertible, 14" Zeniths Phase II's, '73 Buick Century 455 cu in motor with turbo 400 trans, posi rearend, and 2 pumps w/ 6 batts...and yes, I have the skirts, not painted because I broke one and ran it over!!
> *


 :wow: :worship: :worship: ANY MORE PICS THATS NICE


----------



## CADILLACJON

> _Originally posted by Maverick+Jan 1 2011, 11:16 AM~19473539-->
> 
> 
> 
> my 62 caddy vert..TRUE 62.
> 
> just got it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 1 2011, 11:57 AM~19473642
> *congradulations and there should be more of those 60-68 caddy traditionnal lowriders out there
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: I always liked these too! when you gonna finish yours Dave? 


not mine but....... :biggrin: 


























this ones on 14's now but i dont have a pic


----------



## CADILLACJON




----------



## CADILLACJON




----------



## Dubbed 64

> _Originally posted by CADILLACJON_@Feb 3 2011, 04:09 PM~19778652
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cragars  :biggrin:


----------



## uso4vida

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Feb 2 2011, 10:14 PM~19773317
> *:wow:  :worship:  :worship: ANY MORE PICS THATS NICE
> *


gracias!! :cheesy:


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Feb 3 2011, 04:46 PM~19779849
> *gracias!! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## dragginbonez

> _Originally posted by CADILLACJON_@Feb 4 2011, 01:05 AM~19778622
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Whats unusual about a Monte? 
Must be the second most lifted model after the 63/64. it has always beeen since it came out in 1970. 
The Lincoln too.


----------



## lgh1157

Thats a fuckin bad ass 67 Galaxie     









My 64 Galaxie :


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by CADILLACJON_@Feb 3 2011, 01:43 PM~19778456
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: I always liked these too! when you gonna finish yours Dave?
> not mine but....... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this ones on 14's now but i dont have a pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## keola808




----------



## elphoenixquetzal

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Feb 1 2011, 11:09 PM~19763690
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that I did it!!!! :biggrin: almost forgot...1966 Catalina Convertible, 14" Zeniths Phase II's, '73 Buick Century 455 cu in motor with turbo 400 trans, posi rearend, and 2 pumps w/ 6 batts...and yes, I have the skirts, not painted because I broke one and ran it over!!
> *


SICK 66 CATALINA!!!


----------



## uso4vida

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Feb 8 2011, 12:35 AM~19815866
> *SICK 66 CATALINA!!!
> *


Thanx Homie, it will be in your neck of the woods later this year getting repainted too! :0


----------



## Dubbed 64




----------



## elphoenixquetzal

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Feb 8 2011, 07:22 PM~19821708
> *Thanx  Homie, it will be in your neck of the woods later this year getting repainted too! :0
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: nive lets get these ponts up in the shows mine is way behind every body ha ha ha I finally got a job :biggrin: so guess where my checks will be going  :yes: my car I have to catch up!1 :biggrin:


----------



## uso4vida

^^^Let's do it!! :thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Dec 23 2010, 04:17 AM~19401165
> *ok i was lookin for these years on juice or wit wires lowered,.,.
> 
> or if sumone has photoshop,.shop this up for me :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guess these are 69 -73?,.,.corrections are welcomed,.,.
> *


those are 71-76s

heres a 68 dart called devils advocate

















66 dart

















few other a-bodies









































my 74 dart sport on supremes


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 13 2011, 09:52 PM~19861291
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This thing is bad ass. Nicest Mopar I've seen.


----------



## lowrico

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 14 2011, 12:04 PM~19866026
> *This thing is bad ass. Nicest Mopar I've seen.
> *


  X2


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Feb 1 2011, 11:09 PM~19763690
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that I did it!!!! :biggrin: almost forgot...1966 Catalina Convertible, 14" Zeniths Phase II's, '73 Buick Century 455 cu in motor with turbo 400 trans, posi rearend, and 2 pumps w/ 6 batts...and yes, I have the skirts, not painted because I broke one and ran it over!!
> *


nice


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Feb 13 2011, 11:31 AM~19858182
> *^^^Let's do it!! :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :h5: :h5:


----------



## bigbelly




----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Feb 1 2011, 07:12 PM~19760315
> *Ok, I know that I posted on here, but I have just read this topic from one end to the other.  I am so impressed by what everyone on here posted (for the most part) and the cars are top notch.  You (re)posters also seem fairly well educated on the cars as well.  The topic caught my eye and since I am NOT a LIL thread surfer (no time), I decided to see what it was about...then I could not get away from it!!  In the middle, I realized that myself, I have NOT had a traditional lowrider EVER!!  I got a '51 Dodge Coronet at the age of 12 (1975) and took the next 3 yrs to fix it up...Ice blue mini flake with crushed velour interior with the stock 15's.  In my senior year, moved  to Appliance wires and lifted it in the front with an old lift gate pump (courtesy of Coors beverage Co) and one battery.  Kept that car just like that until '84 when I sold it.  In between time, because I was doing fairly well en las calles, I got a 77 TA and painted it candy green with full sheepskin interior and Starwires.  I also had at the same time a '69 442 for my daily.  Gave the 442 to my sister and bought an 83 S-10.  Sold everything at the end of 83 since I was going to the Marine Corp (except the S-10).  I got stationed in OC in 84 and mini truckin was in full force.  I used my S-10 instead of going for the Nissan with Hyashi racing "spokes" and was one of the first ones to cut my top off of a Chevy.  Rode that around til 89 when I got a family and had to ease up on riding.  I still lowered my 87 RS Camaro 2" and had that til '96 when I bought my 96 Blazer.  I took that waaaayyyyy too far because everyone told me that I should NOT build it.  Some of us know how that goes, it was the Laker Blazer if anyone knows that one.  In the middle of that (I just sold that last March), I acquired a 66 Pontiac Catalina convertible, and that is what is in the garage right now.  I also have a '47 Chevy PU, and a '71 Chevy Fleetside longbed.
> This topic made me go thru memory lane and have this massive flashback for the first time!!  Thanx guys, it is all your fault for this longazz post! :biggrin:
> 
> :worship:  :worship:  :thumbsup: for the bad azz topic and all the great posts!
> *


"WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY to far" are you serious. That truck is one of the baddest builds ever  I truly mean that. As a matter of fact It almost got me to thinking the club may just need another 2 door 96 blazer  :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN




----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 13 2011, 07:52 PM~19861291
> *those are 71-76s
> 
> 
> few other a-bodies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my 74 dart sport on supremes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok,.,.yeah that looks nice,.,.i like those,.,.but i really hate standard wire rims,.,.i guess the 72 74 are the years i like,..,
> 
> any more pics of that wire - primered one,..,it was a side shot,.
> *


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Feb 17 2011, 07:33 PM~19896707
> *
> *


if that 4 door was a 2 door and if it had deep dish rims i think it would look a lot better,.,.

its funny how 13z look like 14s on these cars,.


----------



## lowrico




----------



## Cheech Marin




----------



## lowrico

:uh:


----------



## King Cutty

i allways liked that jeep....


----------



## low4life68lac

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 1 2011, 10:57 AM~19473642
> *congradulations and there should be more of those 60-68 caddy traditionnal lowriders out there
> *


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by King Cutty_@Feb 17 2011, 11:17 PM~19899661
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i allways liked that jeep....
> *


Suzuki samurai


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by King Cutty_@Feb 18 2011, 12:17 AM~19899661
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i allways liked that jeep....
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by low4life68lac_@Feb 18 2011, 12:27 AM~19899699
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sick ride homie


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Feb 1 2011, 07:12 PM~19760315
> *Ok, I know that I posted on here, but I have just read this topic from one end to the other.  I am so impressed by what everyone on here posted (for the most part) and the cars are top notch.  You (re)posters also seem fairly well educated on the cars as well.  The topic caught my eye and since I am NOT a LIL thread surfer (no time), I decided to see what it was about...then I could not get away from it!!  In the middle, I realized that myself, I have NOT had a traditional lowrider EVER!!  I got a '51 Dodge Coronet at the age of 12 (1975) and took the next 3 yrs to fix it up...Ice blue mini flake with crushed velour interior with the stock 15's.  In my senior year, moved  to Appliance wires and lifted it in the front with an old lift gate pump (courtesy of Coors beverage Co) and one battery.  Kept that car just like that until '84 when I sold it.  In between time, because I was doing fairly well en las calles, I got a 77 TA and painted it candy green with full sheepskin interior and Starwires.  I also had at the same time a '69 442 for my daily.  Gave the 442 to my sister and bought an 83 S-10.  Sold everything at the end of 83 since I was going to the Marine Corp (except the S-10).  I got stationed in OC in 84 and mini truckin was in full force.  I used my S-10 instead of going for the Nissan with Hyashi racing "spokes" and was one of the first ones to cut my top off of a Chevy.  Rode that around til 89 when I got a family and had to ease up on riding.  I still lowered my 87 RS Camaro 2" and had that til '96 when I bought my 96 Blazer.  I took that waaaayyyyy too far because everyone told me that I should NOT build it.  Some of us know how that goes, it was the Laker Blazer if anyone knows that one.  In the middle of that (I just sold that last March), I acquired a 66 Pontiac Catalina convertible, and that is what is in the garage right now.  I also have a '47 Chevy PU, and a '71 Chevy Fleetside longbed.
> This topic made me go thru memory lane and have this massive flashback for the first time!!  Thanx guys, it is all your fault for this longazz post! :biggrin:
> 
> :worship:  :worship:  :thumbsup: for the bad azz topic and all the great posts!
> *


post up some pics of the Blazer homie


----------



## uso4vida

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Feb 16 2011, 12:14 PM~19884385
> *"WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY to far" are you serious. That truck is one of the baddest builds ever  I truly mean that. As a matter of fact It almost got me to thinking the club may just need another 2 door 96 blazer    :biggrin:
> *


LOL, let me know if I can help in any way...already been knee deep in that so I know it up and down!  thanx for the comment as well B! :biggrin:


----------



## uso4vida

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Feb 18 2011, 06:57 PM~19904867
> *post up some pics of the Blazer homie
> *


----------



## uso4vida

sorry it didn't work...I will try to get some good ones, maybe B has some too, he finds EVERYTHING!!


----------



## Catalyzed

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Feb 19 2011, 02:35 AM~19907825
> *sorry it didn't work...I will try to get some good ones, maybe B has some too, he finds EVERYTHING!!
> *


*Borrowd some off of her FB page :biggrin: 

:wave: whats up Robert!*


----------



## uso4vida

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Feb 19 2011, 12:46 AM~19907883
> *Borrowd some off of her FB page :biggrin:
> 
> :wave: whats up Robert!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanx for the help E...now Chuko can see!


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Feb 19 2011, 12:35 AM~19907825
> *sorry it didn't work...I will try to get some good ones, maybe B has some too, he finds EVERYTHING!!
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed+Feb 19 2011, 12:46 AM~19907883-->
> 
> 
> 
> *Borrowd some off of her FB page :biggrin:
> 
> :wave: whats up Robert!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn thats a badass ride  looks good homie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-uso4vida_@Feb 19 2011, 01:10 AM~19907977
> *thanx for the help E...now Chuko can see!
> *


Nice job on the Blazer Homie forsure a clean ride man


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Feb 19 2011, 12:35 AM~19907825
> *sorry it didn't work...I will try to get some good ones, maybe B has some too, he finds EVERYTHING!!
> *



Here some I took at the Super Show last year!!


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Feb 17 2011, 09:34 PM~19896731
> *if that 4 door was a 2 door and if it had deep dish rims i think it would look a lot better,.,.
> 
> its funny how 13z look like 14s on these cars,.
> *


cant have deeps on the front of these cars. my 74 has 13x7s all the way around and the fronts stick out a good inch or so, so i gotta find a pair of 13x5.5s for it


----------



## Refined95

> Found this way back on page 3. this is the only other Beretta I've seen hooked up, besides mine. Here's pics of mine from '97 or '98 (sorry the pictures suck, but '90's ruled!!) :biggrin:


----------



## MxHispanic

> _Originally posted by DirtyLittleSecret_@Nov 17 2010, 10:23 PM~19098697
> *What is funny, is we do not see very many Astro Vans like ours around. And when we are out and about everyones heads turns. So I guess with that being said I guess as long as you can drop it u got it!
> *


----------



## MxHispanic




----------



## MxHispanic




----------



## MxHispanic




----------



## uso4vida

> _Originally posted by MxHispanic_@Feb 20 2011, 01:05 PM~19916617
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


only because the van esta chingon!! :biggrin:


----------



## ruedogg8

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 5 2010, 07:52 AM~17963004
> *Bad ass cars, for me the hell with traditional as its boring. I meen if you see a non traditional done right the car is unique and in all honesty costed more to build than a Impala since no repop parts etc. Anyway below are some non traditional rides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ICE CUBE used to drive one of these back in his NWA days!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Feb 19 2011, 09:18 AM~19909051
> *Here some I took at the Super Show last year!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Badass


----------



## mostlyimpalas

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=playe...e&v=J5rMw437kr0

this is for the real die hards


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by mostlyimpalas_@Feb 22 2011, 12:03 PM~19932910
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=playe...e&v=J5rMw437kr0
> 
> this is for the real die hards
> *


 :roflmao: lol


----------



## Johnny562

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Feb 19 2011, 08:18 AM~19909051
> *Here some I took at the Super Show last year!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I don't think the yellow in the interior was a good idea but still a nice ride


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Feb 19 2011, 09:18 AM~19909051
> *Here some I took at the Super Show last year!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by MxHispanic_@Feb 20 2011, 01:05 PM~19916617
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Feb 22 2011, 02:07 PM~19933776
> *I don't think the yellow in the interior was a good idea but still a nice ride
> *



UNTIL YOU'VE SEEN IT IN PERSON........


----------



## Johnny562

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Feb 23 2011, 09:35 AM~19940885
> *UNTIL YOU'VE SEEN IT IN PERSON........
> *


I guess so.


----------



## camnutz63

From the 90's


----------



## uso4vida

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Feb 22 2011, 02:07 PM~19933776
> *I don't think the yellow in the interior was a good idea but still a nice ride
> *


u need to see the headliner to understand 
this interior has beaten EVERY radical truck interior (best interior-truck) except for Frank, so it didn't do too bad!!


----------



## classic53

71 suburban


----------



## BIG DAWG

Been working on this:


----------



## bulletproofdesigns




----------



## OUTHOPU

That burban is bad ass. :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Feb 23 2011, 11:10 PM~19947137
> *71 suburban
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mostlyimpalas

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Aug 15 2010, 02:43 PM~18314572
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Not a car but something U truly don't see anymore. Man the things that use 2 go down at the drive In!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



WATCHED THREE THE HARD WAY THERE, 
MAN I NEED THAT PIC FOR THE WALL AT THE SHOP


----------



## Mr Mejia

I posted my ride before..just in case you missed it...


----------



## low4life68lac

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Feb 24 2011, 01:12 AM~19947147
> *Been working on this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you should just sell it (to me)


----------



## bigbelly

> _Originally posted by Mr Mejia_@Feb 27 2011, 09:42 PM~19976436
> *I posted my ride before..just in case you missed it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Anson72

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Feb 24 2011, 12:10 AM~19947137
> *71 suburban
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good!


----------



## uso4vida

TTT


----------



## stevechaos

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@May 21 2010, 10:48 PM~17568110
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sweet. I'm working on a 66, but you're a lot further along than I am.


----------



## El Aztec Pride

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@May 21 2010, 07:40 PM~17567051
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 MY PRIMOS 68 CRAZY LOOKIN DART! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DAWG

> _Originally posted by low4life68lac_@Feb 28 2011, 09:02 AM~19978953
> *you should just sell it (to me)
> *


Haha! Thanks, I originally bought this car as a quick street ride while I got the Impala out but I've been getting increasingly hooked on this car. Pretty badass cars, I love it.


----------



## Slo-ride

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ+Nov 11 2010, 07:31 PM~19046370-->
> 
> 
> 
> is that a rambler?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chevy II
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-O.G.ryder530_@Nov 13 2010, 10:38 PM~19062682
> *sixty somthin nova
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## oldskool 67

I like to see people lowriding different stuff, here's my 66 Lemans


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Mar 7 2011, 01:02 AM~20028981
> *I like to see people lowriding different stuff, here's my 66 Lemans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very VERY nice!


----------



## RdnLow63

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Mar 6 2011, 04:02 PM~20028981
> *I like to see people lowriding different stuff, here's my 66 Lemans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn thats nice


----------



## oldskool 67

Thanks Firefly and RidnLow! The Lemans has 37,000 original miles


----------



## Firefly

Man that's an amazing ride for sure. I love to see all those different models riding low. There are so many great body styles in the late 60's/early 70's.

You own that champagne '67 on SS hubcaps too right? If so, I've seen your Impala at the Chicano Park show in '08, that one's a beauty as well.


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Mar 6 2011, 04:02 PM~20028981
> *I like to see people lowriding different stuff, here's my 66 Lemans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice ride homie


----------



## oldskool 67

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Mar 6 2011, 04:20 PM~20029093
> *Man that's an amazing ride for sure. I love to see all those different models riding low. There are so many great body styles in the late 60's/early 70's.
> 
> You own that champagne '67 on SS hubcaps too right? If so, I've seen your Impala at the Chicano Park show in '08, that one's a beauty as well.
> *


Yea, the 67's mine. You should've introduced yourself, it's always kool meeting people from LIL.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Mar 10 2011, 02:43 AM~20057125
> *Yea, the 67's mine. You should've introduced yourself, it's always kool meeting people from LIL.
> *


:wave:


----------



## uso4vida

TTT


----------



## oldskool 67

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Mar 10 2011, 07:41 AM~20057716
> *:wave:
> *


Hey Joe, what's up! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Feb 1 2011, 11:09 PM~19763690
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that I did it!!!! :biggrin: almost forgot...1966 Catalina Convertible, 14" Zeniths Phase II's, '73 Buick Century 455 cu in motor with turbo 400 trans, posi rearend, and 2 pumps w/ 6 batts...and yes, I have the skirts, not painted because I broke one and ran it over!!
> *


Did you have to shorten the rear to fit the wires?


----------



## BIG DAWG

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Feb 24 2011, 12:12 AM~19947147
> *Been working on this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Started sanding it today to get it ready for the new paint job. But this was a couple of weekends ago


----------



## Dubbed 64

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Mar 15 2011, 10:28 PM~20101262
> *Started sanding it today to get it ready for the new paint job. But this was a couple of weekends ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## uso4vida

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 15 2011, 04:04 PM~20098905
> *Did you have to shorten the rear to fit the wires?
> *


I got shallows on the rear and they barely fit...I am going to narrow it so that I can get reverses on...$600.00 and make some new angles for the trailing arms!!


----------



## Anson72

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Mar 6 2011, 05:02 PM~20028981
> *I like to see people lowriding different stuff, here's my 66 Lemans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good! it lifted?


----------



## hoppingcart

my old seville back in the day on keystone klassics:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by hoppingcart_@Mar 16 2011, 10:09 AM~20105662
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn that Citation is PIMP! :biggrin: 

Any one have a pic of that green Pinto that use to stay locked on 3 in Hollywood?


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Mar 15 2011, 08:28 PM~20101262
> *Started sanding it today to get it ready for the new paint job. But this was a couple of weekends ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: thats a sweet caddy homie


----------



## Padilla 505




----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Feb 1 2011, 11:09 PM~19763690
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that I did it!!!! :biggrin: almost forgot...1966 Catalina Convertible, 14" Zeniths Phase II's, '73 Buick Century 455 cu in motor with turbo 400 trans, posi rearend, and 2 pumps w/ 6 batts...and yes, I have the skirts, not painted because I broke one and ran it over!!
> *


   cool 66 bro...it belongs in the pontiac thread fa sho


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Feb 22 2011, 01:07 PM~19933776
> *I don't think the yellow in the interior was a good idea but still a nice ride
> *


This was the old paint!


----------



## uso4vida

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Mar 17 2011, 10:02 AM~20113161
> *This was the old paint!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## uso4vida

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 17 2011, 09:29 AM~20112988
> *   cool 66 bro...it belongs in the pontiac thread fa sho
> *


where is that at Homie?? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 77 buick




----------



## Lowridin IV Life

> _Originally posted by 77 buick_@Mar 18 2011, 06:22 PM~20124460
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## Dubbed 64

> _Originally posted by 77 buick_@Mar 18 2011, 08:22 PM~20124460
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 Dam that things dumped


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Mar 18 2011, 12:34 PM~20122747
> *thanks :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by 77 buick_@Mar 18 2011, 06:22 PM~20124460
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## Mr. Inglewood

> _Originally posted by 77 buick_@Mar 18 2011, 07:22 PM~20124460
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 I had one just like that mine was a 77


----------



## Infamous James

65 pontiac lemans..


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 22 2011, 10:27 AM~20150818
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 65 pontiac lemans..
> *


NICE


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Mar 22 2011, 10:59 AM~20151460
> *NICE
> *


x2


----------



## Infamous James

62 pontiac


----------



## RdnLow63

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 22 2011, 09:27 AM~20150818
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 65 pontiac lemans..
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 22 2011, 05:09 PM~20154129
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 62 pontiac
> *


----------



## Dubbed 64

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 22 2011, 07:09 PM~20154129
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 62 pontiac
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## CHUKO 39




----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 39_@Mar 22 2011, 09:40 PM~20157049
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by leo_@Dec 24 2010, 09:30 PM~19415230
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what kind of back window that thing take? glass or what?


----------



## AUSSIE7




----------



## kiki

94 TOYOTA CAMRY....................


----------



## lowlowlow

what's that?



> _Originally posted by AUSSIE7_@Mar 23 2011, 02:32 AM~20158451
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## uso4vida

TTT


----------



## AUSSIE7

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Mar 24 2011, 12:14 AM~20159068
> *what's that?
> *


1991 ford fairlane


----------



## OUTHOPU

I must admit this is probably one of my favorite topics. I love seeing cars that stand out from the heard of Impalas, G bodys, and Caddies. Plus there isn't all the normal lowrider snobs to deal with. :thumbsup: 

It reminds me of when I first started getting into lowering cars in the early 90's. We just dropped everything it didn't matter what make or model, and we had a dam good time doing it too.


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Mar 15 2011, 10:28 PM~20101262
> *Started sanding it today to get it ready for the new paint job. But this was a couple of weekends ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MORE PICS!!!!! that caddy is sweet!!


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by RiddinglowCR_@Mar 23 2011, 06:58 PM~20164025
> *MORE PICS!!!!! that caddy is sweet!!
> *


X2


----------



## LowCO_David_970

This isn't mine, had some pics of it tho. Belongs to a dude in Majesty CC


----------



## BIG DAWG

> _Originally posted by RiddinglowCR_@Mar 23 2011, 07:58 PM~20164025
> *MORE PICS!!!!! that caddy is sweet!!
> *


Thanks, it's in primer right now. Trying to have it looking proper by August, hopefully have it painted within a couple of weeks. this is how it currently looks.


----------



## hoppingcart

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 23 2011, 06:53 PM~20163979
> *I must admit this is probably one of my favorite topics. I love seeing cars that stand out from the heard of Impalas, G bodys, and Caddies. Plus there isn't all the normal lowrider snobs to deal with. :thumbsup:
> 
> It reminds me of when I first started getting into lowering cars in the early 90's. We just dropped everything it didn't matter what make or model, and we had a dam good time doing it too.*


wish it was still like that man. love seein different cars out there juiced. gives a real insight that anything is possible  thats how the scene up here was years ago.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Feb 1 2011, 07:12 PM~19760315
> *Ok, I know that I posted on here, but I have just read this topic from one end to the other.  I am so impressed by what everyone on here posted (for the most part) and the cars are top notch.  You (re)posters also seem fairly well educated on the cars as well.  The topic caught my eye and since I am NOT a LIL thread surfer (no time), I decided to see what it was about...then I could not get away from it!!  In the middle, I realized that myself, I have NOT had a traditional lowrider EVER!!  I got a '51 Dodge Coronet at the age of 12 (1975) and took the next 3 yrs to fix it up...Ice blue mini flake with crushed velour interior with the stock 15's.  In my senior year, moved  to Appliance wires and lifted it in the front with an old lift gate pump (courtesy of Coors beverage Co) and one battery.  Kept that car just like that until '84 when I sold it.  In between time, because I was doing fairly well en las calles, I got a 77 TA and painted it candy green with full sheepskin interior and Starwires.  I also had at the same time a '69 442 for my daily.  Gave the 442 to my sister and bought an 83 S-10.  Sold everything at the end of 83 since I was going to the Marine Corp (except the S-10).  I got stationed in OC in 84 and mini truckin was in full force.  I used my S-10 instead of going for the Nissan with Hyashi racing "spokes" and was one of the first ones to cut my top off of a Chevy.  Rode that around til 89 when I got a family and had to ease up on riding.  I still lowered my 87 RS Camaro 2" and had that til '96 when I bought my 96 Blazer.  I took that waaaayyyyy too far because everyone told me that I should NOT build it.  Some of us know how that goes, it was the Laker Blazer if anyone knows that one.  In the middle of that (I just sold that last March), I acquired a 66 Pontiac Catalina convertible, and that is what is in the garage right now.  I also have a '47 Chevy PU, and a '71 Chevy Fleetside longbed.
> This topic made me go thru memory lane and have this massive flashback for the first time!!  Thanx guys, it is all your fault for this longazz post! :biggrin:
> 
> :worship:  :worship:  :thumbsup: for the bad azz topic and all the great posts!
> *


 GREAT READ.. I HAVE TO ADMIT THERE IS MORE SPIRIT IN THIS THREAD THAN MOST ANYPLACE ELSE ON THIS SIGHT..


----------



## southGAcustoms

will be picking up a 71 thunderbird this weekend on a trade perfect runing 429 body has some old body work and a cheap ass vynle top. Going to remove the vynle and repaint it back white either put on my white and gold og spokes or my astro suprems and ride it for a bit untill I finish my lincoln project so I can give my truck a rest.

looks like this except this isnt a fastback like the one im gettin and its white


----------



## southGAcustoms

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Nov 6 2010, 08:17 AM~18999952
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



heres one but not a fastback 


looks like a white fastback just like the one im picking up made it into lowrider


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by LowCO_David_970_@Mar 23 2011, 09:14 PM~20165477
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't mine, had some pics of it tho. Belongs to a dude in Majesty CC
> *


 :0 thats pretty cool


----------



## CHUKO 39

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Mar 24 2011, 06:48 PM~20172475
> *heres one but not a fastback
> looks like a white fastback just like the one im picking up made it into lowrider
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that looks badass on them spokes homie


----------



## uso4vida

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 23 2011, 11:20 PM~20166644
> *GREAT READ..  I HAVE TO ADMIT THERE IS MORE SPIRIT IN THIS THREAD THAN MOST ANYPLACE ELSE ON THIS SIGHT..
> *


thanx for the compliment, I can only take credit for that post, the thread is a collective effort :biggrin: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## uso4vida

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Mar 24 2011, 06:48 PM~20172475
> *heres one but not a fastback
> looks like a white fastback just like the one im picking up made it into lowrider
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that one would probably look better with your supremes on it and since you are going to take off the vinyl, maybe some patterns on that top!! :thumbsup:


----------



## southGAcustoms

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Mar 25 2011, 10:16 AM~20176988
> *that one would probably look better with your supremes on it and since you are going to take off the vinyl, maybe some patterns on that top!! :thumbsup:
> *




Thinking the same but no patterns maybe some silver leaf and pinstrips something real simple and clean


----------



## Refined95

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Mar 24 2011, 06:48 PM~20172475
> *heres one but not a fastback
> looks like a white fastback just like the one im picking up made it into lowrider
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's a clean ass ride!! VERY cool car!!


Hands down this is THE best topic on layitlow!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## lo4lyf

any body got any pics of any ford torino lows? i have a 71 im starting on.


----------



## Dubbed 64

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

my homies olskol berretta


----------



## illstorm

A lot of talk about classics. Taking it back to the eight O!


----------



## OUTHOPU

I don't usually like mini trucks but the old Jap trucks always did something for me.


----------



## bedslead

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Mar 25 2011, 03:18 PM~20179878
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my homies olskol berretta
> *


I remember that!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## uso4vida

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Flatbroke

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@May 20 2010, 04:35 PM~17554101
> *What cars besides the usual (G Body's, Impalas, Bombs, Big Body's, Lincolns, etc) have you guys seen made into a lowrider and thought looked good?
> 
> 60 Oldsmobile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I don't come on here very often, most of the time it hurts my head. Just wanted to say thanks, its an honor to see my car on the first post of this thread.

Cheers,
Alex


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Flatbroke_@Mar 28 2011, 02:41 PM~20201544
> *I don't come on here very often, most of the time it hurts my head. Just wanted to say thanks, its an honor to see my car on the first post of this thread.
> 
> Cheers,
> Alex
> *


I hear you brother. It's hard to keep anything out of the toilet on here these days.


----------



## bigbelly

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Mar 25 2011, 03:18 PM~20179876
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## uso4vida

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 28 2011, 03:52 PM~20203001
> *I hear you brother. It's hard to keep anything out of the toilet on here these days.
> *


this post has survived!! :biggrin:


----------



## 1Sick86

just scooped this up... 65k orig. miles. one owner. southern car. yea!
gonna ditch the big rims for some center gold 13s or 14s.... then comes the JUICE. 
figured I'd do something different this time around..... :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 39

> _Originally posted by 1Sick86_@Mar 28 2011, 08:26 PM~20205515
> *just scooped this up... 65k orig. miles. one owner. southern car. yea!
> gonna ditch the big rims for some center gold 13s or 14s.... then comes the JUICE.
> figured I'd do something different this time around.....  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fuck yea that would look good on 13s


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Mar 23 2011, 09:31 PM~20165626
> *Thanks, it's in primer right now. Trying to have it looking proper by August, hopefully have it painted within a couple of weeks. this is how it currently looks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ive never liked these years of cadi's but this one is fucking hard! :thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by 1Sick86_@Mar 28 2011, 07:26 PM~20205515
> *just scooped this up... 65k orig. miles. one owner. southern car. yea!
> gonna ditch the big rims for some center gold 13s or 14s.... then comes the JUICE.
> figured I'd do something different this time around.....  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dope :yes: :yes:


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Mar 25 2011, 03:18 PM~20179876
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## illstorm

This topic is the truth!


----------



## Mr Mejia




----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by 1Sick86_@Mar 28 2011, 08:26 PM~20205515
> *just scooped this up... 65k orig. miles. one owner. southern car. yea!
> gonna ditch the big rims for some center gold 13s or 14s.... then comes the JUICE.
> figured I'd do something different this time around.....  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks clean


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by uso4vida+Mar 28 2011, 10:04 PM~20205316-->
> 
> 
> 
> this post has survived!! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not without some clean up from a moderator. Fools always trying to shit on everything around here.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1Sick86_@Mar 28 2011, 10:26 PM~20205515
> *just scooped this up... 65k orig. miles. one owner. southern car. yea!
> gonna ditch the big rims for some center gold 13s or 14s.... then comes the JUICE.
> figured I'd do something different this time around.....  :biggrin:
> *


13"s look better on these. There was a local guy here that had one of those on 13"s and they fit the car perfectly. I'm waiting to see somebody euro one of these out with the front header and rear tail light panel from the last year they made the boxy 4 door version like this...

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/776373/1991-...y-grand-marquis


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 29 2011, 07:12 PM~20212831
> *Not without some clean up from a moderator. Fools always trying to shit on everything around here.
> 13"s look better on these. There was a local guy here that had one of those on 13"s and they fit the car perfectly. I'm waiting to see somebody euro one of these out with the front header and rear tail light panel from the last year they made the boxy 4 door version like this...
> 
> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/776373/1991-...y-grand-marquis
> *


I think the look better with the wrap around bumpers. Hands down the best mid-size hoppers, they fly real easy. Makes me want to get another.


----------



## OUTHOPU

You may be right but I'd still like to see it since I've never seen it done. You know me I can't leave well enough alone with anything.


----------



## 1Sick86

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Mar 29 2011, 07:54 PM~20212700
> *looks clean
> *


thanks man...
its surprisingly in great shape for being 30 yrs old!


----------



## 1Sick86

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Mar 29 2011, 05:16 PM~20211581
> *Dope  :yes:  :yes:
> *


thanks bro... was hoping to get some positive responses before I break into this project. lol


----------



## Anson72

> _Originally posted by 1Sick86_@Mar 28 2011, 09:26 PM~20205515
> *just scooped this up... 65k orig. miles. one owner. southern car. yea!
> gonna ditch the big rims for some center gold 13s or 14s.... then comes the JUICE.
> figured I'd do something different this time around.....  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hell ya!!! i had one like that in high school! 13's for sure! :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Mar 25 2011, 03:18 PM~20179876
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Dubbed 64

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 30 2011, 04:18 PM~20219893
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## LowCO_David_970

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Mar 24 2011, 08:17 PM~20173470
> *:0  thats pretty cool
> *


Yeah its pretty bad, Ill try n find some better pics of the front-end..it has like a rolls front end or somethn crazy


----------



## 1Sick86

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Mar 30 2011, 12:39 PM~20218258
> *Hell ya!!! i had one like that in high school! 13's for sure!  :biggrin:
> *


should have em on by next week if all goes well... will post up new pics then.


----------



## 1Sick86

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 29 2011, 08:12 PM~20212831
> *Not without some clean up from a moderator. Fools always trying to shit on everything around here.
> 13"s look better on these. There was a local guy here that had one of those on 13"s and they fit the car perfectly. I'm waiting to see somebody euro one of these out with the front header and rear tail light panel from the last year they made the boxy 4 door version like this...
> 
> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/776373/1991-...y-grand-marquis
> *


is that conversion hard to do?
I dont wanna go too crazy cuz doing a repaint isnt in my budget right now and besides this paint is almost flawless the way it is


----------



## Dubbed 64




----------



## Dubbed 64




----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by 1Sick86_@Mar 31 2011, 10:22 PM~20231593
> *is that conversion hard to do?
> I dont wanna go too crazy cuz doing a repaint isnt in my budget right now and besides this paint is almost flawless the way it is
> *


I've never honestly checked it out myself. Ford has a habit of keeping the same sheet metal as long as possible while doing different header panels and rear filler panels with restyled lights to freshen up their old designs. You would have to do some measuring and a bit of homework to make sure they bolt up the same.


----------



## Anson72

> _Originally posted by 1Sick86_@Mar 31 2011, 09:20 PM~20231572
> *should have em on by next week if all goes well... will post up new pics then.
> *


 :drama:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 29 2011, 06:12 PM~20212831
> *13"s look better on these. There was a local guy here that had one of those on 13"s and they fit the car perfectly. I'm waiting to see somebody euro one of these out with the front header and rear tail light panel from the last year they made the boxy 4 door version like this...
> 
> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/776373/1991-...y-grand-marquis
> *


theres one of those boxy style thunderbirds rollin around here on bags,he has it on 20s but it lays out super low n tucks really cleanly 

but i have to agree


----------



## uso4vida

> Not without some clean up from a moderator. Fools always trying to shit on everything around here.
> 
> 
> LIL typical  :biggrin:


----------



## Str8 Klownin

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 30 2011, 02:18 PM~20219893
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 63galhomie

I dont have a pic up yet but im putting together a 63 galaxie
Rag top. having the guts redone as i speak next will be the top 
But its sitting on 14x7. I get alot of looks when im out in it


----------



## Refined95

> _Originally posted by 63galhomie_@Apr 2 2011, 08:57 PM~20245093
> *I dont have a pic up yet but im putting together a 63 galaxie
> Rag top. having the guts redone as i speak next will be the top
> But its sitting  on 14x7. I get alot of looks when im out in it
> *


Take some pics Bro! My first car was a '66 galaxie. I know its a totally different body style than yours, but I got a soft spot for all Galaxies!


----------



## 1Sick86

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Apr 2 2011, 12:06 PM~20242101
> *:drama:
> *


gonna put em on today as long as they fit without grinding calipers.... lets hope!
hno:


----------



## uso4vida

> _Originally posted by 1Sick86_@Apr 3 2011, 07:39 AM~20247085
> *gonna put em on today as long as they fit without grinding calipers.... lets hope!
> hno:
> *


good luck!! :biggrin:


----------



## Anson72

> _Originally posted by 1Sick86_@Apr 3 2011, 08:39 AM~20247085
> *gonna put em on today as long as they fit without grinding calipers.... lets hope!
> hno:
> *


As long as they are reverse they should fit


----------



## 1Sick86

here we go... looks much better now! HAHA


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by 1Sick86_@Apr 6 2011, 04:56 PM~20275278
> *here we go...  looks much better now!  HAHA
> *


I'm not a wide whites guy but it's still is a major improvement in the looks department.


----------



## 1Sick86

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 6 2011, 05:40 PM~20275594
> *I'm not a wide whites guy but it's still is a major improvement in the looks department.
> *


wide whites came with the rims.... so had no choice. lol
gonna roll em for awhile cuz the tread is like brand new and the whitewall 13s are hard to come by these days. prices are crazy compared to just a few years ago. damn!


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by 1Sick86_@Apr 6 2011, 02:56 PM~20275278
> *here we go...  looks much better now!  HAHA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT LOOKS SICK HOMIE


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 6 2011, 03:40 PM~20275594
> *I'm not a wide whites guy but it's still is a major improvement in the looks department.
> *


WY DOES EVERYBODY DISLIKE WIDE WHITE WALLS THEY LOOK TIGHT


----------



## 1Sick86

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Apr 6 2011, 06:04 PM~20275754
> *WY DOES EVERYBODY DISLIKE WIDE WHITE WALLS THEY LOOK TIGHT
> *


I like em... just hard to get around these parts.
so if I get a blowout I gotta buy 4 new regular whitewalls. lol


----------



## 1Sick86

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Apr 6 2011, 06:03 PM~20275749
> *THAT LOOKS SICK HOMIE
> *


thanks man!
I'm really diggin this car... somethin different then your average everyday low low.


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by 1Sick86_@Apr 6 2011, 04:16 PM~20275840
> *thanks man!
> I'm really diggin this car... somethin different then your average everyday low low.
> *


sure is whats your plans for it homie


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by 1Sick86_@Apr 6 2011, 04:14 PM~20275832
> *I like em... just hard to get around these parts.
> so if I get a blowout I gotta buy 4 new regular whitewalls.  lol
> *


yea there getting hard to get i jus went to a homeboys shop vato said he cant get any


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by 1Sick86_@Apr 6 2011, 01:56 PM~20275278
> *here we go...  looks much better now!  HAHA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



YES SIR, HOMIE. THAT'S A GOOD LOOK FA SHO


----------



## 1Sick86

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Apr 6 2011, 06:24 PM~20275892
> *sure is whats your plans for it homie
> *


Well I usually go all show for my rides... not sure if I wanna this time or not.
gotta start by gettin a few minor odds and ends fixed on it, then get some juice!
I'm thinkin 3 pumps, 6 batteries.
and of course a bumpin system.
just gotta take it slow cuz money's tight these days.


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by 1Sick86_@Apr 6 2011, 04:53 PM~20276060
> *Well I usually go all show for my rides... not sure if I wanna this time or not.
> gotta start by gettin a few minor odds and ends fixed on it, then get some juice!
> I'm thinkin 3 pumps, 6 batteries.
> and of course a bumpin system.
> just gotta take it slow cuz money's tight these days.
> *


hell yea sounds good


----------



## 1Sick86

my last 2 rides had chrome undies.... hoping to get this one there someday too..lol


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by 1Sick86_@Apr 6 2011, 05:25 PM~20276289
> *my last 2 rides had chrome undies.... hoping to get this one there someday too..lol
> *


:wow: I think a moonroof would look sick on there to


----------



## KingsWood




----------



## Str8 Klownin

> _Originally posted by 1Sick86_@Apr 6 2011, 02:56 PM~20275278
> *here we go...  looks much better now!  HAHA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dammm  I like


----------



## 1Sick86

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Apr 6 2011, 07:41 PM~20276405
> *:wow:  I think a moonroof would look sick on there to
> *


yea.. that would be pretty tight... now do I wanna go cutting the roof up tho? LOL


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by 1Sick86_@Apr 6 2011, 02:56 PM~20275278
> *here we go...  looks much better now!  HAHA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks killer Homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG DAWG

> _Originally posted by HOM1EZ_OnLY_509+Mar 28 2011, 09:44 PM~20205751-->
> 
> 
> 
> ive never liked these years of cadi's but this one is fucking hard!  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks homie
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1Sick86_@Apr 6 2011, 03:56 PM~20275278
> *here we go...  looks much better now!  HAHA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Agreed!


----------



## 1Sick86

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Apr 6 2011, 09:22 PM~20277455
> *looks killer Homie :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks man! 
cant wait to see what all I can do to it to really make it bad ass!


----------



## mrgervais

there was a dodge something or other late 60s on cl. it was lifted 2 pumps 4 batts. i was gonna swoop it up, but the dude that was supposed to buy my euro lac flaked out on me.


----------



## Hialeah56

> _Originally posted by 1Sick86_@Apr 6 2011, 09:20 PM~20278263
> *thanks man!
> cant wait to see what all I can do to it to really make it bad ass!
> *


looks great I wonder what it would look like with some flush one piece headlights


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by 1Sick86+Apr 6 2011, 05:46 PM~20275629-->
> 
> 
> 
> wide whites came with the rims.... so had no choice.  lol
> gonna roll em for awhile cuz the tread is like brand new and the whitewall 13s are hard to come by these days. prices are crazy compared to just a few years ago.  damn!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hear you. I'd do the same if they have good tread.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SHOWLOW 68_@Apr 6 2011, 06:04 PM~20275754
> *WY DOES EVERYBODY DISLIKE WIDE WHITE WALLS THEY LOOK TIGHT
> *


The funny thing is back in the 90's I loved wide whites. I just stopped liking them out of nowhere. :biggrin:


----------



## 1Sick86

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Apr 7 2011, 06:27 PM~20285086
> *looks great I wonder what it would look like with some flush one piece headlights
> *


I seen one done with those.. looks pretty cool but somewhat out of place at the same time. lol


----------



## 1Sick86

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 1 2011, 06:23 PM~20237968
> *I've never honestly checked it out myself. Ford has a habit of keeping the same sheet metal as long as possible while doing different header panels and rear filler panels with restyled lights to freshen up their old designs. You would have to do some measuring and a bit of homework to make sure they bolt up the same.
> *


I'm tryin to figure out how to remove the rear lights so I can swap the ones from an '85 or '86... those go the whole way across instead of having the dumb black fillers between backup lights and the taillights.
if anyone knows how to take em off hit me up....


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by 1Sick86_@Apr 6 2011, 05:56 PM~20275278
> *here we go...  looks much better now!  HAHA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## uso4vida

> _Originally posted by 1Sick86_@Apr 7 2011, 07:13 PM~20286322
> *I'm tryin to figure out how to remove the rear lights so I can swap the ones from an '85 or '86... those go the whole way across instead of having the dumb black fillers between backup lights and the taillights.
> if anyone knows how to take em off hit me up....
> *


came out nice Homie!! :biggrin: Also, I just want to get on page 66!! :biggrin:


----------



## steeko

that LeMans is tight.

wasn't that Lakers Blazer in LRM? i thought I remember seeing it somewhere?

I'm not truly traditional, did a 83 toyota celica, now a 68 impala, always wanted to do a Toyota Crown or late 70s Toyota CressidaCoupe.


----------



## steeko

cressida sedan front end:










and the coupe


----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY

Heres mine....1957 Buick Special "Just Like Kandy"


----------



## illstorm




----------



## illstorm




----------



## SnakeShit

> _Originally posted by JUST LIKE KANDY_@Apr 9 2011, 07:16 AM~20296551
> *Heres mine....1957 Buick Special "Just Like Kandy"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :naughty: :run:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by JUST LIKE KANDY_@Apr 9 2011, 06:16 AM~20296551
> *Heres mine....1957 Buick Special "Just Like Kandy"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: thats Badass Homie :wow:


----------



## Long Roof

:thumbsup: GREAT TOPIC! :thumbsup:

Here's my 1969 Olds Delta 88, My grandpa's brother had bought it brand new, only 60k on it in this picture circa 2002ish, when I was in high school.


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Apr 9 2011, 11:01 AM~20297702
> *:thumbsup:  GREAT TOPIC!  :thumbsup:
> 
> Here's my 1969 Olds Delta 88,  My grandpa's brother had bought it brand new, only 60k on it in this picture circa 2002ish, when I was in high school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Str8 Klownin

> _Originally posted by JUST LIKE KANDY_@Apr 9 2011, 06:16 AM~20296551
> *Heres mine....1957 Buick Special "Just Like Kandy"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yes: :fool2:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

> _Originally posted by JUST LIKE KANDY_@Apr 9 2011, 06:16 AM~20296551
> *Heres mine....1957 Buick Special "Just Like Kandy"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats badass!!!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Apr 9 2011, 07:32 AM~20296759
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Some killer pics! :wow:


----------



## Dubbed 64

six-tre BBQ pit


----------



## wsrider

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Apr 9 2011, 07:32 AM~20296759
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


now thats different! cool pic's


----------



## rIdaho

...It's a Brougham/Body by Fisher.


----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY

> _Originally posted by SnakeShit+Apr 9 2011, 08:48 AM~20296813-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :naughty:  :run:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by CHUKO [email protected] 9 2011, 11:17 AM~20297491
> *:wow:  thats Badass Homie  :wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Lowridin IV [email protected] 9 2011, 05:30 PM~20299164
> *Thats badass!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS HOMIES
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Str8 Klownin_@Apr 9 2011, 12:17 PM~20297786
> *:yes:  :fool2:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Apr 9 2011, 08:32 AM~20296759
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHAT IS THIS??? IS IT AN AUDI?? ITS BAD ASS!!!


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by JUST LIKE KANDY_@Apr 9 2011, 05:16 AM~20296551
> *Heres mine....1957 Buick Special "Just Like Kandy"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## xSSive




----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by rIdaho!_@Apr 10 2011, 04:01 AM~20302144
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...It's a Brougham/Body by Fisher.
> *


Anymore pics of this? I actually like it.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

> _Originally posted by rIdaho!_@Apr 10 2011, 02:01 AM~20302144
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...It's a Brougham/Body by Fisher.
> *


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

> _Originally posted by rIdaho!+Apr 10 2011, 02:01 AM~20302144-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...It's a Brougham/Body by Fisher.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JUST LIKE KANDY_@Apr 9 2011, 06:16 AM~20296551
> *Heres mine....1957 Buick Special "Just Like Kandy"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean!!!


----------



## tko_818

> _Originally posted by JUST LIKE KANDY_@Apr 9 2011, 06:16 AM~20296551
> *Heres mine....1957 Buick Special "Just Like Kandy"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a nice car right there  nicely done homie


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 10 2011, 04:04 PM~20304950
> *Anymore pics of this? I actually like it.
> *


x2


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Apr 10 2011, 04:04 PM~20304948
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## rIdaho

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 11 2011, 02:22 PM~20312183
> *
> *


...I'll post a few more 2morrow!


----------



## rIdaho

I'm 30 yrs old @ the moment, and I saved up all summer when I was 15 to buy this car. So I've owned it 1/2 my life now, and just hang on to it for sentimental reasons and because it's still fun to roll even though I'm usually more interested in traditionals now. I'll try to keep it up to date here and there as well. I think I'm gonna get the top redone in a deeper burgandy flake with patterns, and I've already arranged to have the tint done in a transparent red too. Might not ever make it into any clubs because of what it is, but to me it's a GM/body by Fisher product I've definately enjoyed through the years. uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## rIdaho

:biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

> _Originally posted by rIdaho!_@Apr 12 2011, 10:44 AM~20319495
> *I'm 30 yrs old @ the moment, and I saved up all summer when I was 15 to buy this car. So I've owned it 1/2 my life now, and just hang on to it for sentimental reasons and because it's still fun to roll even though I'm usually more interested in traditionals now. I'll try to keep it up to date here and there as well. I think I'm gonna get the top redone in a deeper burgandy flake with patterns, and I've already arranged to have the tint done in a transparent red too. Might not ever make it into any clubs because of what it is, but to me it's a GM/body by Fisher product I've definately enjoyed through the years. uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Shit homie thats nice I think its more than club worthy its a clean car, its a lowrider shit I would fly a plaque in that especially because its different which is what lowriding is about!! Keep up the good work!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

> _Originally posted by rIdaho!_@Apr 12 2011, 10:49 AM~20319529
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


damn now that I look at it We use to have one of those in 1990 something and buick I think has one that looks like that car to


----------



## rIdaho

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 12 2011, 10:51 AM~20319545
> *Shit homie thats nice I think its more than club worthy its a clean car, its a lowrider shit I would fly a plaque in that especially because its different  which is what lowriding is about!! Keep up the good work!
> *





















Thanks homie!


----------



## EL PATRON

my old catalina :biggrin:


----------



## HOT IN READY

> _Originally posted by rIdaho!_@Apr 12 2011, 10:44 AM~20319495
> *I'm 30 yrs old @ the moment, and I saved up all summer when I was 15 to buy this car. So I've owned it 1/2 my life now, and just hang on to it for sentimental reasons and because it's still fun to roll even though I'm usually more interested in traditionals now. I'll try to keep it up to date here and there as well. I think I'm gonna get the top redone in a deeper burgandy flake with patterns, and I've already arranged to have the tint done in a transparent red too. Might not ever make it into any clubs because of what it is, but to me it's a GM/body by Fisher product I've definately enjoyed through the years. uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## EL PATRON

my old 55 oldsmobile


----------



## rIdaho

...same V6 like most G-bodies flipped sideways, keeping the rear simple. Emissions free to add horsepower. :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Apr 12 2011, 11:11 AM~20319703
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my old catalina :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

> _Originally posted by rIdaho!_@Apr 12 2011, 11:15 AM~20319731
> *...same V6 like most G-bodies flipped sideways, keeping the rear simple. Emissions free to add horsepower. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Str8 Klownin

> _Originally posted by rIdaho!_@Apr 12 2011, 10:44 AM~20319495
> *I'm 30 yrs old @ the moment, and I saved up all summer when I was 15 to buy this car. So I've owned it 1/2 my life now, and just hang on to it for sentimental reasons and because it's still fun to roll even though I'm usually more interested in traditionals now. I'll try to keep it up to date here and there as well. I think I'm gonna get the top redone in a deeper burgandy flake with patterns, and I've already arranged to have the tint done in a transparent red too. Might not ever make it into any clubs because of what it is, but to me it's a GM/body by Fisher product I've definately enjoyed through the years. uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good. I wish I woulda kept my monte (first car I ever owned). Sentimental value is hard to put a price on


----------



## rIdaho

> _Originally posted by Str8 Klownin_@Apr 12 2011, 12:32 PM~20320308
> *Looks good. I wish I woulda kept my monte (first car I ever owned). Sentimental value is hard to put a price on
> *


...foe show!..fun to roll too!


----------



## Str8 Klownin

> _Originally posted by rIdaho!_@Apr 12 2011, 12:34 PM~20320330
> *...foe show!..fun to roll too!
> *


I bet


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by rIdaho!_@Apr 12 2011, 02:34 PM~20320330
> *...foe show!..fun to roll too!
> *


With todays gas prices I think you have the best lowrider you could own with that one.

I think it would look bad as hell if you flaked and patterned the roof. I'm not a window tint fan though. I like the clear glass fish tank look.


----------



## rIdaho

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 12 2011, 02:26 PM~20321173
> *With todays gas prices I think you have the best lowrider you could own with that one.
> 
> I think it would look bad as hell if you flaked and patterned the roof. I'm not a window tint fan though. I like the clear glass fish tank look.
> *


the dark tint is an eye sore to me too. I requested the lightest possible, and the guy was doin' it for free as a homie discount and put that on. I was a little irrirated, but like I said, "homie discount". Definataly my next priority on this ride(transparent red), flaking the top as well.The only thing left to really have chromed would be the rearend/trailing arms w/ a wish bone.(notice how the suspension is like mini X-frame, causing it to tilt to one side.GM called this the "X-body" due to the simularities to the "X-frame")








:nicoderm:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

> _Originally posted by rIdaho!_@Apr 12 2011, 06:06 PM~20322746
> *the dark tint is an eye sore to me too. I requested the lightest possible, and the guy was doin' it for free as a homie discount and put that on. I was a little irrirated, but like I said, "homie discount". Definataly my next priority on this ride(transparent red), flaking the top as well.The only thing left to really have chromed would be the rearend/trailing arms w/ a wish bone.(notice how the suspension is like  mini X-frame, causing it to tilt to one side.GM called this the "X-body" due to the simularities to the "X-frame")
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm:
> *


Sounds cool :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## rIdaho

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 12 2011, 10:57 AM~20319596
> *damn now that I look at it We use to have one of those in 1990 something and buick I think has one that looks like that car to
> *


...Buick skylark. Someone in my area tried to copy my car w/ one, but it turned out horrible. would've been acceptable, until I noticed he DONKED it! :barf:


----------



## rIdaho

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 12 2011, 02:26 PM~20321173
> *With todays gas prices I think you have the best lowrider you could own with that one.
> 
> I think it would look bad as hell if you flaked and patterned the roof. I'm not a window tint fan though. I like the clear glass fish tank look.
> *


...little less than 25 mpg in town!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

> _Originally posted by rIdaho!_@Apr 12 2011, 06:16 PM~20322845
> *...Buick skylark. Someone in my area tried to copy my car w/ one, but it turned out horrible. would've been acceptable, until I noticed he DONKED it! :barf:
> *


 :burn: :burn: :banghead: :banghead: :barf: :run: 
RIP to that car ha ha ah


yea right now with gas prices smaller cars are going to make a comeback such as Corvairs, chevy II, falcons, novas, a couple years of the ranchero, maybe even bugs, but anything that looks olskol and is smaller thats going to start coming up I already see more cars coming out of no where that are more economical because they are smaller than your typical lowrides and I have to admit some look clean I might swoop me a corvair or something to have as a daily


----------



## rIdaho

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 12 2011, 06:23 PM~20322901
> *:burn:  :burn:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :barf:  :run:
> RIP to that car ha ha ah
> yea right now with gas prices smaller cars are going to make a comeback such as Corvairs, chevy II, falcons, novas, a couple years of the ranchero, maybe even bugs, but anything that looks olskol and is smaller thats going to start coming up I already see more cars coming out of no where that are more economical because they are smaller than your typical lowrides and I have to admit some look clean I might swoop me a corvair or something to have as a daily
> *


There was a corvair in LRM several years ago. I wanna say it was in Individuals C.C..Looked fuckin' cleeeeeeaaaaaan!!! Those engines are simple little aluminum engines just like a Bug. (better in my opinion, just because the fact that the Corvair is a GM product. Me and a homeboy back inthe day when I was 16, built a corvair engine.(about as hard as building a model car almost!)


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by rIdaho!_@Apr 12 2011, 09:44 AM~20319495
> *I'm 30 yrs old @ the moment, and I saved up all summer when I was 15 to buy this car. So I've owned it 1/2 my life now, and just hang on to it for sentimental reasons and because it's still fun to roll even though I'm usually more interested in traditionals now. I'll try to keep it up to date here and there as well. I think I'm gonna get the top redone in a deeper burgandy flake with patterns, and I've already arranged to have the tint done in a transparent red too. Might not ever make it into any clubs because of what it is, but to me it's a GM/body by Fisher product I've definately enjoyed through the years. uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by rIdaho!_@Apr 12 2011, 10:49 AM~20319529
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Anson72

> _Originally posted by rIdaho!_@Apr 12 2011, 11:44 AM~20319495
> *I'm 30 yrs old @ the moment, and I saved up all summer when I was 15 to buy this car. So I've owned it 1/2 my life now, and just hang on to it for sentimental reasons and because it's still fun to roll even though I'm usually more interested in traditionals now. I'll try to keep it up to date here and there as well. I think I'm gonna get the top redone in a deeper burgandy flake with patterns, and I've already arranged to have the tint done in a transparent red too. Might not ever make it into any clubs because of what it is, but to me it's a GM/body by Fisher product I've definately enjoyed through the years. uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dont trip homie, there are clubs out there that are doin big things and also lookin for somethin different. City Wide is starting a Washington chapter soon, check us out, we like different, I got a 72 ford ltd comin out and we aint afraid to add more clean non-traditionals.

I think that car is sick by the way!


----------



## rIdaho

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Apr 12 2011, 07:58 PM~20323942
> *Dont trip homie, there are clubs out there that are doin big things and also lookin for somethin different. City Wide is starting a Washington chapter soon, check us out, we like different, I got a 72 ford ltd comin out and we aint afraid to add more clean non-traditionals.
> 
> I think that car is sick by the way!
> *


...thanks homie!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

TTT!!


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by rIdaho!_@Apr 12 2011, 08:06 PM~20322746
> *the dark tint is an eye sore to me too. I requested the lightest possible, and the guy was doin' it for free as a homie discount and put that on. I was a little irrirated, but like I said, "homie discount". Definataly my next priority on this ride(transparent red), flaking the top as well.The only thing left to really have chromed would be the rearend/trailing arms w/ a wish bone.(notice how the suspension is like  mini X-frame, causing it to tilt to one side.GM called this the "X-body" due to the simularities to the "X-frame")  :nicoderm:
> *


I noticed the panhard bar. I actually was laughing about that when I first saw it. It just seems odd seeing a newer car doing the Impala shift like that. A wishbone would look good if done the right way. I wasn't knocking the tint really, just giving my take on what looks good to me.


----------



## peter cruz

<span style=\'color:blue\'>My 16th B-day gift from my Dad and Brother Eddie. 1969 Olds Cutty rolling them 14x7" Cragers back in like 1978 or 1979. In the other pics are from when my CC hooked it up back in 1981. Back in the dayz you rolled what you had plan and simple. In the last pic it says in the corner JAN 83.</span>


----------



## 78paco

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Apr 13 2011, 03:21 PM~20330655
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>My 16th B-day gift from my Dad and Brother Eddie.  1969 Olds Cutty rolling them 14x7" Cragers back in like 1978 or 1979.  In the other pics are from when my CC hooked it up back in 1981.  Back in the dayz you rolled what you had plan and simple.  In the last pic it says in the corner JAN 83.</span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## 78paco

> _Originally posted by rIdaho!_@Apr 12 2011, 11:11 AM~20319699
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks homie!
> *



damn nice... i was trying to find a front view of your car in the cutty thread.. but all u had was side and rear.. nice.. definetly stand out from the crowd with that one.. i like how the grill goes around the headlights.. so how/where did you get it from.. inside pixs?


----------



## 78paco

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Mar 25 2011, 03:18 PM~20179878
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my homies olskol berretta
> *



:biggrin: 
more pixs?


----------



## 78paco

> _Originally posted by spikekid999+Feb 13 2011, 07:52 PM~19861291-->
> 
> 
> 
> those are 71-76s
> 
> heres a 68 dart called devils advocate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 66 dart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> few other a-bodies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my 74 dart sport on supremes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> didn't devils advocate come out on lrm awhile back? i think that the owner died and their family built it or sumthing like that.. can't 4get a mopar in lrm
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hoppingcart_@Mar 16 2011, 10:09 AM~20105662
> *my old seville back in the day on keystone klassics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cool.. i use to have sevile a long time ago.. of course it never ran but i still had it.. did yours have a built in notepad and pen in the center console??
i can't believe how good that Celiberty looks


----------



## 78paco




----------



## 78paco




----------



## 78paco




----------



## 78paco




----------



## 78paco




----------



## 78paco




----------



## 78paco




----------



## 78paco




----------



## 78paco




----------



## 78paco




----------



## 78paco




----------



## 78paco




----------



## 78paco




----------



## 78paco




----------



## 78paco




----------



## 78paco




----------



## 78paco




----------



## 78paco




----------



## 78paco




----------



## 78paco




----------



## 78paco




----------



## 78paco




----------



## 78paco




----------



## 78paco




----------



## 78paco

i know el caminos are popular but i haven't seen too many done up like this


----------



## 1Sick86

> _Originally posted by 78paco_@Apr 13 2011, 09:20 PM~20332916
> *i know el caminos are popular but i haven't seen too many done up like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that shit is tight!


----------



## rIdaho

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 13 2011, 03:07 PM~20330540
> *I noticed the panhard bar. I actually was laughing about that when I first saw it. It just seems odd seeing a newer car doing the Impala shift like that. A wishbone would look good if done the right way. I wasn't knocking the tint really, just giving my take on what looks good to me.
> *


...I know you weren't knockin' me on the tint, I want to change it ASAP!


----------



## rIdaho

> _Originally posted by 78paco_@Apr 13 2011, 06:21 PM~20332351
> *damn nice... i was trying to find a front view of your car in the cutty thread.. but all u had was side and rear.. nice..  definetly stand out from the crowd with that one.. i like how the grill goes around the headlights.. so how/where did you get it from.. inside pixs?
> *


I posted pics of the interior a page or 2 back in this topic. I hope to re-tint the windows in a transparent red, to show off the interior soon. If you read this topic starting a couple pages back you'll see the history I've had w/ this car... one thing I didn't mention is how a Klique c.c. ride persueded me to buy this one since I liked the one in Klique soo much. It was a different year, but I just liked the concept of being unique!!! :biggrin: 
As my personal life had ups and downs, this car was always there; got my license in this car, picked up females w/ this car, hustled w/ this car, been arrested(several occasions)while rollin' this car, a few road trips in this car, packed heat up in it. Then when I reached full circle in life; re-did the car the 3rd time as an outlet while bettering myself, took my lady to the hospital in it (to give birth to my daughter), to present times; take it out on an occasional BBQ, updated stuff here & there, you know... anyhow, thanks.


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by 78paco+Apr 13 2011, 06:00 PM~20332715-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-78paco_@Apr 13 2011, 06:01 PM~20332722
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



 That's what I like to see :biggrin:


----------



## exdtuner

One of the very best threads on this site IMO.


----------



## illstorm

FOE REAL!!!


----------



## 80GRAND

> _Originally posted by 78paco+Apr 13 2011, 08:52 PM~20332620-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-78paco_@Apr 13 2011, 08:53 PM~20332634
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMM THESE IMPORTS ARE SICK AS FUCK KINDA MAKES ME WANT TO BUILD 1 FOR MY NEXT RIDE


----------



## Wajiro

Old school 60's Pontiacs... Bonnies, Lemans, Tempests. Love the old Bubble 88's and Galaxie 500's.


----------



## Wajiro

Pako, love the pic's cuz. Everything looks better dropped with D's on it. TTT homie!


----------



## Playboy206

> _Originally posted by 78paco+Apr 13 2011, 06:00 PM~20332715-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-78paco_@Apr 13 2011, 06:01 PM~20332722
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


these are clean!! my homeboy has a ranger on 14s ima show him the top pic


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

MAN THAT WAS ALOT OF GOOD PICS!!


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by 78paco_@Apr 13 2011, 07:10 PM~20332811
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by 78paco_@Apr 13 2011, 07:11 PM~20332822
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: sick


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by 78paco_@Apr 13 2011, 06:50 PM~20332607
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 78paco

> _Originally posted by 78paco_@Apr 13 2011, 06:48 PM~20332580
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



this one could look good if done up rite
saw it at a gm dealership


----------



## 78paco

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Apr 14 2011, 04:17 PM~20340360
> *
> *


----------



## 78paco

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Apr 14 2011, 01:03 PM~20338732
> *DAMM THESE IMPORTS ARE SICK AS FUCK KINDA MAKES ME WANT TO BUILD 1 FOR MY NEXT RIDE
> *


----------



## 78paco

> _Originally posted by Wajiro_@Apr 14 2011, 01:19 PM~20338839
> *Pako, love the pic's cuz. Everything looks better dropped with D's on it. TTT homie!
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## 78paco




----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## hoppingcart

> _Originally posted by rIdaho!_@Apr 14 2011, 12:30 AM~20335698
> *I posted pics of the interior a page or 2 back in this topic. I hope to re-tint the windows in a transparent red, to show off the interior soon. If you read this topic starting a couple pages back you'll see the history I've had w/ this car...  one thing I didn't mention is how a Klique c.c. ride persueded me to buy this one since I liked the one in Klique soo much. It was a different year, but I just liked the concept of being unique!!! :biggrin:
> As my personal life had ups and downs, this car was always there; got my license in this car, picked up females w/ this car, hustled w/ this car, been arrested(several occasions)while rollin' this car, a few road trips in this car, packed heat up in it. Then when I reached full circle in life; re-did the car the 3rd time as an outlet while bettering myself, took my lady to the hospital in it (to give birth to my daughter), to present times; take it out on an occasional BBQ, updated stuff here & there, you know...    anyhow, thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



love the car man.. i still got one of my old x-bodies left (pontiac phoenix) and i couldnt dream of ever lettin the thing go. I had a skylark last year, but a four door.. never thought of juicing it.. but it actually looks pretty cool done up


----------



## uso4vida

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Apr 12 2011, 11:11 AM~20319703
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my old catalina :biggrin:
> *


You know I like this one!!  got any spare parts left??


----------



## EL PATRON

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Apr 18 2011, 09:28 AM~20364735
> *You know I like this one!!  got any spare parts left??
> *


Thanks bro, when i sold the car all extra parts went with it sorry


----------



## 77SuperiorCrown

That's a rare Buick Century. These were converted by H&E and another company. I
Oldsmobile Ciera's and Chevrolet Celebrity's were also converted back in the 80's.
:thumbsup:


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by 78paco_@Apr 13 2011, 08:11 PM~20332822
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


always wanted a late 70's 2 dr poncho,thats badass


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Apr 18 2011, 05:38 PM~20367535
> *always wanted a late 70's 2 dr poncho,thats badass
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by 78paco_@Apr 13 2011, 06:51 PM~20332614
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: This is nice.


----------



## uso4vida

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Apr 18 2011, 10:57 AM~20364932
> *Thanks bro, when i sold the car all extra parts went with it sorry
> *


thats cool Homie...is the car still up here somewhere??


----------



## Str8 Klownin

> _Originally posted by 78paco_@Apr 13 2011, 07:11 PM~20332822
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## EL PATRON

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Apr 18 2011, 10:48 PM~20370699
> *thats cool Homie...is the car still up here somewhere??
> *


car is in sunnyvale now, sold it to my filipino homie


----------



## regallowlow187

forgot if I posted this awhile back, but I dig this, clean and simple


----------



## Dubbed 64

> _Originally posted by regallowlow187_@Apr 19 2011, 10:46 AM~20372273
> *forgot if I posted this awhile back, but I dig this, clean and simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## uso4vida

> _Originally posted by regallowlow187_@Apr 19 2011, 08:46 AM~20372273
> *forgot if I posted this awhile back, but I dig this, clean and simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hella clean :biggrin:


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by regallowlow187_@Apr 19 2011, 05:46 PM~20372273
> *forgot if I posted this awhile back, but I dig this, clean and simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's beautiful


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by regallowlow187_@Apr 19 2011, 08:46 AM~20372273
> *forgot if I posted this awhile back, but I dig this, clean and simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: Sick ride


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

> _Originally posted by regallowlow187_@Apr 19 2011, 08:46 AM~20372273
> *forgot if I posted this awhile back, but I dig this, clean and simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: NICE!!!!


----------



## Str8 Klownin

> _Originally posted by regallowlow187_@Apr 19 2011, 08:46 AM~20372273
> *forgot if I posted this awhile back, but I dig this, clean and simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

> _Originally posted by regallowlow187_@Apr 19 2011, 08:46 AM~20372273
> *forgot if I posted this awhile back, but I dig this, clean and simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CLEAN!!!


----------



## 64sub

> _Originally posted by regallowlow187_@Apr 19 2011, 08:46 AM~20372273
> *forgot if I posted this awhile back, but I dig this, clean and simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: nice


----------



## wsrider

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@Apr 19 2011, 05:14 PM~20375634
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: nice
> *


x2 :wow:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by 78paco_@Apr 13 2011, 08:45 PM~20332550
> *didn't devils advocate come out on lrm awhile back? i think that the owner died and their family built it or sumthing like that.. can't 4get a mopar in lrm
> *


yup. cant remember the story behind it but yeah it was in LRM, got the issue somewhere at home :biggrin:


----------



## E-Dizzle

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Apr 19 2011, 09:49 AM~20372614
> *hella clean :biggrin:
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## RdnLow63

> _Originally posted by regallowlow187_@Apr 19 2011, 08:46 AM~20372273
> *forgot if I posted this awhile back, but I dig this, clean and simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## illstorm

*SUPERBAD  *


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by regallowlow187_@Apr 19 2011, 07:46 AM~20372273
> *forgot if I posted this awhile back, but I dig this, clean and simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  I can dig it


----------



## 80GRAND

> _Originally posted by regallowlow187_@Apr 19 2011, 10:46 AM~20372273
> *forgot if I posted this awhile back, but I dig this, clean and simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I HAVE ALWAYS WANTED TO JUICE ONE OF THESE BUT CANT FIND A GOOD ONE TO CUT UP BUT WHEN I DO IT SHALL BE DONE


----------



## lo4lyf

my torino im starting on.


----------



## 78paco

> _Originally posted by 78paco_@Apr 13 2011, 07:00 PM~20332715
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I took this 1 last year..

i took these yesterday at chicano parK.


----------



## 78paco




----------



## 78paco




----------



## 78paco




----------



## 78paco




----------



## 78paco




----------



## 78paco

COUGAR


----------



## 78paco




----------



## 78paco




----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by 78paco_@Apr 24 2011, 12:41 PM~20408772
> *COUGAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Badass.


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by 78paco_@Apr 24 2011, 12:41 PM~20408772
> *COUGAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by 78paco_@Apr 24 2011, 11:38 AM~20408756
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## bigbelly

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrod deuce

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## leo




----------



## Str8 Klownin

> _Originally posted by leo_@Apr 26 2011, 05:04 PM~20425818
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


old school :biggrin:


----------



## uso4vida

> _Originally posted by leo_@Apr 26 2011, 05:04 PM~20425818
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow, those are some OOOOLLLLDDDDDD azz pics!!! nice!


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Apr 26 2011, 08:19 PM~20427595
> *wow, those are some OOOOLLLLDDDDDD azz pics!!!  nice!
> *


Late 90s early 2000s


----------



## el peyotero

heres mine, 100 spokes coming soon its a work in progress


----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Mar 25 2011, 03:18 PM~20179876
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


damn that looks tight!


----------



## Blue Gum

PIMP




> _Originally posted by el peyotero_@Apr 27 2011, 03:21 PM~20433346
> *heres mine, 100 spokes coming soon its a work in progress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Anson72

> _Originally posted by 78paco+Apr 24 2011, 12:39 PM~20408762-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-78paco_@Apr 24 2011, 12:40 PM~20408767
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## slammin64

GOOD TOPIC !


----------



## 78paco

> _Originally posted by 77SuperiorCrown_@Apr 18 2011, 01:34 PM~20365971
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a rare Buick Century. These were  converted by H&E and another company. I
> Oldsmobile Ciera's and Chevrolet Celebrity's were also converted back in the 80's.
> :thumbsup:
> *


nice.. i have yet 2 see one of those in person.. this one was in a chevrolet gm dealership..


----------



## 78paco

> _Originally posted by yetti+Apr 24 2011, 02:42 PM~20409694-->
> 
> 
> 
> Badass.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sureñosbluez_@Apr 24 2011, 08:52 PM~20412198
> *nice
> *



:yes:


----------



## 78paco

> _Originally posted by leo_@Apr 26 2011, 05:04 PM~20425818
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


back in the day pixs


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

> _Originally posted by 78paco_@Apr 13 2011, 07:20 PM~20332916
> *i know el caminos are popular but i haven't seen too many done up like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## illstorm




----------



## 78paco

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Apr 28 2011, 07:34 AM~20438631
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wow:
im not a big fan of cars in the radical class.. but you can tell allot of work went into this 1


----------



## budgetblueoval

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Apr 12 2011, 11:11 AM~20319703
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my old catalina :biggrin:
> *


nice 66. ive got several catalinas verts in the back yard waiting for the same lowrider treatment


----------



## Str8 Klownin

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Apr 28 2011, 07:34 AM~20438631
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I luv seeing them 3 wheel


----------



## Blue Gum




----------



## elphoenixquetzal

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval_@Apr 28 2011, 08:53 PM~20444232
> *nice 66. ive got several catalinas verts in the back yard waiting for the same lowrider treatment
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Apr 28 2011, 07:34 AM~20438631
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by lo4lyf_@Apr 23 2011, 07:53 PM~20405080
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my torino im starting on.
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by leo_@Apr 26 2011, 05:04 PM~20425818
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by el peyotero_@Apr 27 2011, 03:21 PM~20433346
> *heres mine, 100 spokes coming soon its a work in progress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks sick Homie


----------



## bigbelly




----------



## HARBOR RIDER

> _Originally posted by 78paco_@Apr 24 2011, 11:42 AM~20408783
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS MY BOI RIGHT THERE THAT PAINT IT OVER TEN YEARS OLD AND HE DRIVES THAT SHIT ALL OVER TO ALL CAR SHOWS :thumbsup:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

> _Originally posted by 78paco_@Apr 24 2011, 11:43 AM~20408788
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS RIGHT STREETSTYLE L.A


----------



## Dubbed 64




----------



## 78paco




----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## lowlowlow

Did anyone ever "euro" out a cavalier with Cimarron parts? Saw a rusty one today and thought about it


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@May 3 2011, 09:51 PM~20479266
> *Did anyone ever "euro" out a cavalier with Cimarron parts?  Saw a rusty one today and thought about it
> *


Ah yes the Cadillac Cimarron. What a desaster that thing was. I've only seen a few left around here over the last 15 years.


----------



## rIdaho

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@May 3 2011, 07:51 PM~20479266
> *Did anyone ever "euro" out a cavalier with Cimarron parts?  Saw a rusty one today and thought about it
> *


I almost ganked out a Cimmaron engine from the local parts yard for my Omega that I posted a few pages back. I was playin' w/ the idea of having the fuel injection setup on the same V6. Turns out, pulling out the the computer/smog shit/keeping the stock Canadian V6 was the better option for my ride, due to the cost of the rare Cadillac injectors on that intake set-up. It's the "top notch" version of the GM X-Bodies. Very ugly in my opinion though.


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

> _Originally posted by rIdaho!_@May 3 2011, 11:04 PM~20480035
> *I almost ganked out a Cimmaron engine from the local parts yard for my  Omega that I posted a few pages back. I was playin' w/ the idea of having the fuel injection setup on the same V6. Turns out, pulling out the the computer/smog shit/keeping the stock Canadian V6 was the better option for my ride, due to the cost of the rare Cadillac injectors on that intake set-up. It's the "top notch" version of the GM X-Bodies. Very ugly in my opinion though.
> *


u can use a tbi setup off any 4.3 v6 engine


----------



## uso4vida

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval_@Apr 28 2011, 08:53 PM~20444232
> *nice 66. ive got several catalinas verts in the back yard waiting for the same lowrider treatment
> *


ummm....I need parts!! :biggrin:


----------



## rIdaho

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@May 3 2011, 09:19 PM~20480185
> *u can use a tbi setup off any 4.3 v6 engine
> *


Not on my V6. Go back a few pages in this topic to see the ride I'm talking about. (red/gold Omega)  ..thanx 4 tha suggestion though.


----------



## rIdaho

> _Originally posted by rIdaho!_@Apr 12 2011, 11:11 AM~20319699
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks homie!
> *


----------



## My95Fleety




----------



## My95Fleety




----------



## My95Fleety




----------



## elphoenixquetzal

> _Originally posted by 78paco_@Apr 13 2011, 06:29 PM~20332420
> *:biggrin:
> more pixs?
> *


sorry for answering all late ha ha its cause my homie lives San Jose, Cali and I live In Phoenix AZ but better late than never here are a few I took this weekend again they are cell pics his ride was in Lowrider Magazine in 1993!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

TTT!!


----------



## CUZICAN

Bump one of the best topics on Layitlow


----------



## bigbelly

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@May 3 2011, 11:29 PM~20481152
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by regallowlow187_@Apr 19 2011, 08:46 AM~20372273
> *forgot if I posted this awhile back, but I dig this, clean and simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dam, that's nice


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@May 4 2011, 04:27 PM~20485150
> *Bump one of the best topics on Layitlow
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## -2-5-3-

> _Originally posted by AUSSIE7_@Mar 23 2011, 05:19 PM~20162890
> *1991 ford fairlane
> *


Looks good! Thats crazy that Fairlane line in the states have been gone since I think the 60's


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by 2-5-3-_@May 4 2011, 11:48 PM~20487016
> *Looks good! Thats crazy that Fairlane line in the states have been gone since I think the 60's
> *


damn idk they still made them...


----------



## -2-5-3-

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@May 5 2011, 03:56 PM~20491996
> *damn idk they still made them...
> *


over seas. they still runnin a rwd caprice in austrailia into the 2000's. Its a Holden Caprice but still a GM.


----------



## LKWD Local

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: love this topic.


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by LKWD Local_@May 5 2011, 04:27 PM~20492917
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: love this topic.
> *


    YES YES YES


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by 2-5-3-_@May 5 2011, 07:29 PM~20492565
> *over seas. they still runnin a rwd caprice in austrailia into the 2000's. Its a Holden Caprice but still a GM.
> *


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by LKWD Local_@May 5 2011, 05:27 PM~20492917
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: love this topic.
> *


----------



## My95Fleety




----------



## Str8 Klownin

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@May 6 2011, 11:30 PM~20501617
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## ruedogg8

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@May 6 2011, 11:30 PM~20501617
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn! That Truck is Clean!!! Check out the pumps under the hood!!!


----------



## Long Roof

> _Originally posted by ruedogg8_@May 7 2011, 02:06 PM~20503821
> *Damn! That Truck is Clean!!! Check out the pumps under the hood!!!
> *


Forget the pumps... check out that balljoint spacer. :wow:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@May 7 2011, 08:52 PM~20504533
> *Forget the pumps... check out that balljoint spacer. :wow:
> *


i was just lookin at that


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@May 6 2011, 11:32 PM~20501629
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by regallowlow187_@Apr 19 2011, 04:46 PM~20372273
> *forgot if I posted this awhile back, but I dig this, clean and simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: 

NICE


----------



## SPOOK82

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@May 7 2011, 12:30 AM~20501617
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS HELLA CLEAN :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rzarock

Found this in the mini truck thread.


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by LKWD Local_@May 5 2011, 05:27 PM~20492917
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: love this topic.
> *


 :wow:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@May 6 2011, 11:32 PM~20501629
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@May 7 2011, 12:32 AM~20501629
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 4 2011, 03:44 PM~20484567
> *sorry for answering all late ha ha its cause my homie lives San Jose, Cali and I live In Phoenix AZ but better late than never  here are a few I took this weekend again they are cell pics his ride was in Lowrider Magazine in 1993!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice paint job


----------



## woeone23

> _Originally posted by LKWD Local_@May 5 2011, 04:27 PM~20492917
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: love this topic.
> *


THAT'S THE SICKEST FUCKIN TRUCK AND LOCK UP I'VE EVER SEEN IN MY LIFE :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@May 6 2011, 02:11 PM~20498593
> *
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: the fact that youre just finding out is hilarious


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by LKWD Local_@May 5 2011, 05:27 PM~20492917
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: love this topic.
> *


Dam that bitch is bad. :fool2:


----------



## My95Fleety

This is the last picture I have of this truck. I took all those pics at the phoenix LRM show last year.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

MY LIFTED TOY! DROPPED TO DA GROUND! POUNDING FOUR 12'S!!!!
AND WAT FUN WITH DA TOP DOWN!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 9 2011, 02:34 PM~20515676
> *nice paint job
> *


yea it is the paint is almost twenty years old and still shinny and holding up!


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@May 9 2011, 10:54 PM~20519856
> *This is the last picture I have of this truck. I took all those pics at the phoenix LRM show last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LURCH63

75 ford landau ltd, not really a ford fan but one of these painted all black or something else dark as fuck, lifted, forget about it! plus the body styles not to outrageous like caddys of the same year.


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by franciscojrandrade_@May 10 2011, 04:59 PM~20524690
> *75 ford landau ltd, not really a ford fan but one of these painted all black or something else dark as fuck, lifted, forget about it! plus the body styles not to outrageous like caddys of the same year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cool


----------



## SSonsupremes




----------



## Lowridin IV Life

> _Originally posted by franciscojrandrade_@May 10 2011, 04:59 PM~20524690
> *75 ford landau ltd, not really a ford fan but one of these painted all black or something else dark as fuck, lifted, forget about it! plus the body styles not to outrageous like caddys of the same year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BADASS!!!


----------



## bigbelly

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@May 9 2011, 10:54 PM~20519856
> *This is the last picture I have of this truck. I took all those pics at the phoenix LRM show last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: is he on 13s or 14s :thumbsup:


----------



## Str8 Klownin

> _Originally posted by franciscojrandrade_@May 10 2011, 04:59 PM~20524690
> *75 ford landau ltd, not really a ford fan but one of these painted all black or something else dark as fuck, lifted, forget about it! plus the body styles not to outrageous like caddys of the same year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


These are gangsta..


----------



## steeko

> _Originally posted by SSonsupremes_@May 11 2011, 11:47 AM~20530157
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


More pics of this crown, is the owner on LIL?


----------



## leg46y

> _Originally posted by steeko_@May 17 2011, 12:18 AM~20561291
> *More pics of this crown, is the owner on LIL?
> *


looks like NSW plates steeks......... 

dazz's maybe?????


----------



## SSonsupremes

> _Originally posted by steeko+May 16 2011, 07:18 AM~20561291-->
> 
> 
> 
> More pics of this crown, is the owner on LIL?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-leg46y_@May 16 2011, 07:52 AM~20561388
> *looks like NSW plates steeks.........
> 
> dazz's maybe?????
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## LURCH63

heres a video someone had posted here on lil somewere with one of those ford ltd landaus in it. go to 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_1Se9zsF0I
and go to 2:16


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by franciscojrandrade_@May 16 2011, 01:03 PM~20562614
> *heres a video someone had posted here on lil somewere with one of those ford ltd landaus in it. go to
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_1Se9zsF0I
> and go to 2:16
> *


----------



## illstorm




----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@May 17 2011, 03:02 PM~20572256
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

*TTT!!!*


----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## keola808

:wow: *seen dis on da streets of LV* :biggrin: 


















[/quote]


----------



## lowbenzo

My '81 Electra Park Ave. Based in the U.K.


----------



## lowbenzo

...and my old W123 Benz


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 18 2011, 06:20 PM~20581285
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: 





















JK thats my car lol :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

> _Originally posted by lowbenzo_@May 20 2011, 12:32 PM~20593852
> *My '81 Electra Park Ave. Based in the U.K.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that looks sick!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## wsrider

> _Originally posted by lowbenzo_@May 20 2011, 12:48 PM~20593927
> *...and my old W123 Benz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by lowbenzo_@May 20 2011, 03:32 PM~20593852
> *My '81 Electra Park Ave. Based in the U.K.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


love teh rabbit ears


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@May 17 2011, 06:02 PM~20572256
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that a 4 door t bird?


----------



## Long Roof

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@May 21 2011, 02:25 PM~20600054
> *is that a 4 door t bird?
> *


Yeah, with the suicide doors.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@May 16 2011, 04:33 PM~20565095
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


wut is this movie called?


----------



## SSonsupremes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 21 2011, 09:42 PM~20601276
> *wut is this movie called?
> *


Heartbreaker


----------



## Mack10

*Here's a ride I owned but it really wasn't me so I got rid of it.. *


----------



## CovetedStyle

Haha.. Is that a 67 Bonnie! I had the same ride like 10 years ago.. Sea foam green on 2 pumps and 7 tractor batt's.. That thing was a BOAT!


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by CovetedStyle_@May 21 2011, 11:43 PM~20602551
> *Haha.. Is that a 67 Bonnie! I had the same ride like 10 years ago.. Sea foam green on 2 pumps and 7 tractor batt's.. That thing was a BOAT!
> *


*It's a Catalina  *


----------



## Long Roof

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@May 21 2011, 10:57 PM~20602361
> *Here's a ride I owned but it really wasn't me so I got rid of it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


A paint job and no spot lights, that thing would be tight!


----------



## uso4vida

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@May 22 2011, 09:15 PM~20607163
> *A paint job and no spot lights, that thing would be tight!
> *


AND some skinny whites...love the Catalinas!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## el peyotero

work in progress, wire wheels and air ride coming soon!


----------



## Eldorado Gold

I like the grill and if you were closer I'd totally buy the wheels and tires off you. It's nice to see later models using 13s.


----------



## SSonsupremes

Heres some inspiration but these are 17's still :cheesy:


----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by Eldorado Gold_@May 23 2011, 10:52 AM~20610421
> *I like the grill and if you were closer I'd totally buy the wheels and tires off you. It's nice to see later models using 13s.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by SSonsupremes_@May 23 2011, 11:35 AM~20610646
> *Heres some inspiration but these are 17's still  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats slick thanks for posting! those rims would look great with the vogues


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by SSonsupremes_@May 23 2011, 11:35 AM~20610646
> *Heres some inspiration but these are 17's still  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@May 21 2011, 10:32 PM~20601241
> *Yeah, with the suicide doors.
> *


shit man, i only seen like, one of those in person.


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@May 21 2011, 10:57 PM~20602361
> *Here's a ride I owned but it really wasn't me so I got rid of it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats tight


----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 24 2011, 04:53 PM~20620561
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## DUVAL




----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by el peyotero_@May 23 2011, 09:18 AM~20610214
> *work in progress, wire wheels and air ride coming soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Not a car, but not a commonly seen lowrider either.1998 Ford Ranger Splash Stepside,sitting on chrome 13 inch 72 spoke daytons.Sold her in the summer of 2010,and now with gas at 4 dollars + a gallon,



































boy do I regret that move :biggrin:.


----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by MONSTERGATE1_@May 25 2011, 02:00 AM~20624264
> *Not a car, but not a commonly seen lowrider either.1998 Ford Ranger Splash Stepside,sitting on chrome 13 inch 72 spoke daytons.Sold her in the summer of 2010,and now with gas at 4 dollars + a gallon,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boy do I regret that move :biggrin:.
> *


lov the big white walls


----------



## CHUKO 39

> _Originally posted by el peyotero_@May 25 2011, 09:35 AM~20625215
> *lov the big white walls
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup: buffed whites are the shit


----------



## 78paco

> _Originally posted by MONSTERGATE1_@May 25 2011, 02:00 AM~20624264
> *Not a car, but not a commonly seen lowrider either.1998 Ford Ranger Splash Stepside,sitting on chrome 13 inch 72 spoke daytons.Sold her in the summer of 2010,and now with gas at 4 dollars + a gallon,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boy do I regret that move :biggrin:.
> *


damn thats nice!!


----------



## SPOOK82

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 24 2011, 05:53 PM~20620561
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Chevy210

cool cars keep building them


----------



## Chevy210

> _Originally posted by MONSTERGATE1_@May 25 2011, 05:00 AM~20624264
> *Not a car, but not a commonly seen lowrider either.1998 Ford Ranger Splash Stepside,sitting on chrome 13 inch 72 spoke daytons.Sold her in the summer of 2010,and now with gas at 4 dollars + a gallon,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boy do I regret that move :biggrin:.
> *


 sick


----------



## bigbelly




----------



## mleyva215

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 21 2011, 07:42 PM~20601276
> *wut is this movie called?
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: heartbreak


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by MONSTERGATE1_@May 25 2011, 02:00 AM~20624264
> *Not a car, but not a commonly seen lowrider either.1998 Ford Ranger Splash Stepside,sitting on chrome 13 inch 72 spoke daytons.Sold her in the summer of 2010,and now with gas at 4 dollars + a gallon,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boy do I regret that move :biggrin:.
> *


 :wow:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by MONSTERGATE1_@May 25 2011, 02:00 AM~20624264
> *Not a car, but not a commonly seen lowrider either.1998 Ford Ranger Splash Stepside,sitting on chrome 13 inch 72 spoke daytons.Sold her in the summer of 2010,and now with gas at 4 dollars + a gallon,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boy do I regret that move :biggrin:.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## keola808

:wow: *seen dis on da streets of LV* :biggrin: 


















[/quote]


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@May 21 2011, 10:57 PM~20602361
> *Here's a ride I owned but it really wasn't me so I got rid of it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sorry about your luck,That pontiac is bad azz.


----------



## SSonsupremes

Not really a lowrider but


----------



## Str8 Klownin

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@May 26 2011, 09:26 PM~20637694
> *Sorry about your luck,That pontiac is bad azz.
> *


dam right


----------



## illstorm

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s




----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@May 28 2011, 08:39 AM~20646138
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Llerenas1960s




----------



## SSonsupremes




----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@May 27 2011, 06:00 AM~20639600
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Man I want that


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## CHUKO 204

ttt


----------



## ABRAXASS

This one was real nice in person.....
Santa Maria Kustoms Car Show 2011


----------



## CHUKO 204

ABRAXASS said:


> This one was real nice in person.....
> Santa Maria Kustoms Car Show 2011


Nice:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Los 210




----------



## RdnLow63

ABRAXASS said:


> This one was real nice in person.....
> Santa Maria Kustoms Car Show 2011


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Str8 Klownin

illstorm said:


> [/img]
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


dam


----------



## jst4u2c

Ant







a 1996 neon crushed velvet interior 3tvs 2 Cce pumps


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

TTT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Mejia




----------



## Hialeah56

Mr Mejia said:


>


danm me and brother were just talking about not seening many eldos as lowriders after I found this thursday by my job


----------



## CUZICAN

Hialeah56 said:


> danm me and brother were just talking about not seening many eldos as lowriders after I found this thursday by my job


 
DO IT !!!!


----------



## leo




----------



## Hialeah56

CUZICAN said:


> DO IT !!!!


:nono: have enough problems with one project


----------



## sureñosbluez

leo said:


>


nice


----------



## sureñosbluez

las vegas super show 2006


----------



## lowlowlow




----------



## el peyotero

Hialeah56 said:


> danm me and brother were just talking about not seening many eldos as lowriders after I found this thursday by my job


ive never understood why the older el dorados are rarely used as lowriders? especially the ones from the 70s with those body lines like the old monte carlos! is it something about the suspension or frame that makes them that different from the coupe devilles or why is it only coupes and fleetwoods mostly?


----------



## Dressed2Impress

el peyotero said:


> ive never understood why the older el dorados are rarely used as lowriders? especially the ones from the 70s with those body lines like the old monte carlos! is it something about the suspension or frame that makes them that different from the coupe devilles or why is it only coupes and fleetwoods mostly?


in my opinion its maily because the eldo is front wheel drive


----------



## el peyotero

Dressed2Impress said:


> in my opinion its maily because the eldo is front wheel drive


ooo gotcha that answers my question for sure! didnt realize those were all front wheel drive. thx


----------



## dirttydeeds

Dressed2Impress said:


> in my opinion its maily because the eldo is front wheel drive


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds

My95Fleety said:


> This is the last picture I have of this truck. I took all those pics at the phoenix LRM show last year.


THAT BITCH IS BAD AS FUCK:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## RiddinglowCR

TTT


----------



## Hialeah56

Dressed2Impress said:


> in my opinion its maily because the eldo is front wheel drive


:yessad:


----------



## sureñosbluez

[video=youtube;QhNBjuT]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QhNBjuT[/video]


----------



## AZs finest13

Hialeah56 said:


> danm me and brother were just talking about not seening many eldos as lowriders after I found this thursday by my job


ive always wanted 1 of these the fwd kills it tho.. could u sumhow get a gbody n just swap it with whatever u need 2 make it rwd?


----------



## Los 210




----------



## FLA813DOVER

and my A body Monte which again you don't see much of








[/QUOTE]

hell naw i got a 74 to but its on hold


----------



## mrgervais

AZs finest13 said:


> ive always wanted 1 of these the fwd kills it tho.. could u sumhow get a gbody n just swap it with whatever u need 2 make it rwd?


 yeah i was wondering the same thing. i was wondering if you could put a 80s riviera body on a regal frame


----------



## Los 210




----------



## weatmaster

Nice topic


----------



## spikekid999

lowlowlow said:


>


ford fairmont?


----------



## Str8 Klownin

lowlowlow said:


> [/IMG]


 Any more pics?? I really want one bad..


spikekid999 said:


> ford fairmont?


Yep or mercury zephyr


----------



## lowlowlow

it was in the japan topic



Str8 Klownin said:


> Any more pics?? I really want one bad..
> 
> Yep or mercury zephyr


----------



## CHUKO 204

leo said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204

lowlowlow said:


>


----------



## mustangsalli

*Ya don't see mustangs as lowriders every day......!!!*

















































MUSTANG SALLI RIDES AGAIN........!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dressed2Impress

whats cracking salli, long time no hear... hows everything been goin...


----------



## spikekid999

any full pics of the stang?


----------



## beast98




----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## exdtuner

TTT


----------



## mustangsalli

2-3/4 size pics and a RIM SHOT...........MS


----------



## Dressed2Impress

:rimshot:


----------



## RdnLow63

lowlowlow said:


>


saw a lifted one of these on the fwy this morning


----------



## CHEETAHS ASS

_These guys are what you call visionaries....they know the true meaning of lowriding and can make any ride look good. Nice Rides _:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

lowlowlow said:


>


Any Pictures of that Thunderbird behind it...


----------



## 07-Gator

CHEETAHS ASS said:


> _These guys are what you call visionaries....they know the true meaning of lowriding and can make any ride look good. Nice Rides _:thumbsup:


 Very true, I don't understand the people that say only certain cars can be a lowrider.


----------



## SSonsupremes

77' Malibu on 17's :cheesy:


----------



## BIG DAWG

Looks good!


----------



## CHUKO 204

BIG DAWG said:


> Looks good!


----------



## CHUKO 204

BIG DAWG said:


> Looks good!


----------



## CHUKO 204

BIG DAWG said:


> Looks good!


----------



## CHUKO 204

BIG DAWG said:


> Looks good!


----------



## CHUKO 204

BIG DAWG said:


> Looks good!


----------



## CHUKO 204

:loco: this new format drives me nuts it wasn't posting kicking me off then bam 5 of the same post:nicoderm:


----------



## BIG DAWG

I switched it to the classic view, and it makes it a little more bearable.


----------



## BIG DAWG

Here's my 68 finally freshly painted:


----------



## CHITOWN LOS

BIG DAWG said:


> Here's my 68 finally freshly painted:


nice.you don't see enough if these and they are bad ass


----------



## Skim

leo said:


> that ***** had an outfit on that day
Click to expand...


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## Guest

Skim said:


> leo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that ***** had an outfit on that day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, I want a Outfit like this.....:rofl:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## vengence

Skim said:


> leo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that ***** had an outfit on that day
> 
> 
> 
> thats some way back shit from the nw :roflmao: i remember them days
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## vengence

SSonsupremes said:


> 77' Malibu on 17's :cheesy:


kinda resembles a ride that was built up here,shaved firewall before it was really popular and was clean as fuck,aint seen it around in a long fuckin time though


----------



## vengence

leo said:


>


pic from downtown?


----------



## Hialeah56

lowlowlow said:


>


would one of these look good as a rag? Also tried putting in solid lights up front but it didn't come out too good


----------



## tmack6

My old 1966 Pontiac Bonneville 4 door hardtop. 389 Tri Power with a 4 speed manual trans. Super rare car and I hate that I sold it. Sitting on stocks in the picture.


----------



## HARBOR RIDER




----------



## uso4vida

tmack6 said:


> My old 1966 Pontiac Bonneville 4 door hardtop. 389 Tri Power with a 4 speed manual trans. Super rare car and I hate that I sold it. Sitting on stocks in the picture.
> 
> View attachment 349011


wish I had some rockers like that for my Catalina...2 dr though!! Nice car!


----------



## SSonsupremes

Buick Electra 225


----------



## tmack6

uso4vida said:


> wish I had some rockers like that for my Catalina...2 dr though!! Nice car!


Thanks. I miss it and should have never sold it. The car is now on donk status with 26" rims :thumbsdown: Oh well.


----------



## SSonsupremes

tmack6 said:


> Thanks. I miss it and should have never sold it. The car is now on donk status with 26" rims :thumbsdown: Oh well.


:uh: :roflmao:


----------



## Silentdawg

I hate to see my old lowriders getting wrecked like that


----------



## Silentdawg

1978 trans am


----------



## Firefly

I like those bodymods!


----------



## Silentdawg

its just the paint that kills it really


----------



## Firefly

Yup, but that's an easy fix


----------



## Silentdawg

not really, shits for sale for about 38' eur or sumtn like that. Guess someone is in for a wakeup & fresh coffee smell soon.


----------



## Firefly

Seriously? Damn, what the hell?


----------



## Silentdawg

afraid so..
check out the stereo install


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

uso4vida said:


> wish I had some rockers like that for my Catalina...2 dr though!! Nice car!


 Nah the catalinas look better without them!! When you taking your ride to James??


----------



## Hialeah56

Silentdawg said:


> afraid so..
> check out the stereo install
> View attachment 351746


:wow:


----------



## Silentdawg

yeah thats what I thought too


----------



## CHUKO 204

Silentdawg said:


> 1978 trans am
> View attachment 351713
> 
> View attachment 351714
> 
> View attachment 351715


----------



## lowrico

My 63 Olds Cutlass at the Streetlow show in Chicago this past weekend.


----------



## SSonsupremes

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Hairynuts

lowrico said:


> My 63 Olds Cutlass at the Streetlow show in Chicago this past weekend.


 Must be a whiteboys car


----------



## Hairynuts

1Sick86 said:


> here we go... looks much better now! HAHA


NO MATTER WHAT YOU DO TO THESE PIECE OF SHIT CARS, THEYLL NEVER LOOK RIGHT...UGH MAKES ME SICK:barf:


----------



## lowrico

Hairynuts said:


> Must be a whiteboys car


You like teh white boys huh? :boink:


----------



## uso4vida

elphoenixquetzal said:


> Nah the catalinas look better without them!! When you taking your ride to James??


hopefully he will be ready soon...


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

uso4vida said:


> hopefully he will be ready soon...


Cant wait to see what you guys have planned for it!!


----------



## HARDLUCK88

tmack6 said:


> My old 1966 Pontiac Bonneville 4 door hardtop. 389 Tri Power with a 4 speed manual trans. Super rare car and I hate that I sold it. Sitting on stocks in the picture.
> 
> View attachment 349011


damn a 4 speed hard top, id love to have that car


----------



## Hairynuts

lowrico said:


> You like teh white boys huh? :boink:


 Yes i do, they suck some good cawk but drive shitty cars


----------



## lowrico

Hairynuts said:


> Yes i do, they suck some good cawk but drive shitty cars


I know who this is. :shocked: :nicoderm:
hahaha


----------



## tmack6

HARDLUCK88 said:


> damn a 4 speed hard top, id love to have that car


I'd like to have it back too. Usually the only 4 speed Bonnevilles from that year had the weird 8 lug wheels and were 2 door on top of that. The one I had came equipped with a manual trans, 389 tri power (basically the GTO engine), posi, power seats, power trunk, and a kleenex dispenser that was installed by the dealer. To my knowledge, there were less than 200 four door cars ordered with the manual trans and tri power setup....divorce dammit...makes you do stupid shit. To be honest even though it hurt to sell it...I'd rather see it donked out then to see my ex wife driving it.


----------



## tmack6

I'd like to have it back too. From what I read usually the 4 speed Bonnevilles from that year were 2 door and had the weird 8 lug wheels. The one I had came equipped with a manual trans, 389 tri power (basically the GTO engine), posi, power seats, power trunk, and a kleenex dispenser that was installed by the dealer. To my knowledge, there were less than 200 four door cars ordered with the manual trans and tri power setup....divorce dammit...makes you do stupid shit. To be honest even though it hurt to sell it...I'd rather see it donked out then to see my ex wife driving it.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

tmack6 said:


> I'd like to have it back too. Usually the only 4 speed Bonnevilles from that year had the weird 8 lug wheels and were 2 door on top of that. The one I had came equipped with a manual trans, 389 tri power (basically the GTO engine), posi, power seats, power trunk, and a kleenex dispenser that was installed by the dealer. To my knowledge, there were less than 200 four door cars ordered with the manual trans and tri power setup....divorce dammit...makes you do stupid shit. To be honest even though it hurt to sell it...I'd rather see it donked out then to see my ex wife driving it.


amen to that. buy that shit back! it aint hard to unbolt some rims! that shit is sweeeeeeet


----------



## sureñosbluez




----------



## Silentdawg

sureñosbluez said:


>


wtf ?
good thing they have a lot of nice impalas also.


----------



## 1ELCHINGON3

2005 CHEVY EQUINOX ON 20 INCH CROWN WIRE RIMS


----------



## exdtuner

I like it.


----------



## Tyrone

SSonsupremes said:


> Buick Electra 225


The red car is a '64 Buick Wildcat. It's a very beautiful car that is often passed up as a lowrider. I'm looking for one now. I've found them for $6K-$11K and that's convertibles and hardtops in running condition. The blue car is a '64 Buick Electra 225 ("Duece and a quarter").


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

that red mutha fucker was doing his thing he could beat some chippers ive seen:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


sureñosbluez said:


>


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

*Here's my homies '63 Buick wildcat.......................
*


----------



## Mafioso1988

I was telling Alvaro he should post his buick on this thread!


----------



## spikekid999




----------



## Lownslow302

AZs finest13 said:


> ive always wanted 1 of these the fwd kills it tho.. could u sumhow get a gbody n just swap it with whatever u need 2 make it rwd?


seen a hotrodder make his own frame for his. a shortened G body frame should do the trick if you do some floorpan work


----------



## SyckCutty

'79 Cutty


----------



## D-Cheeze

1971 ltd


----------



## CHITOWN LOS

SyckCutty said:


> '79 Cutty


ummmm??i like the vogues


----------



## CHITOWN LOS

D-Cheeze said:


> 1971 ltd


bad ass,iam loving the body lines,color combo,one sick ass ltd


----------



## SSonsupremes

CHITOWN LOS said:


> ummmm??i like the vogues


:roflmao:


----------



## BIG DAWG

It's coming together


----------



## HARDLUCK88

BIG DAWG said:


> It's coming together


niiice


----------



## HARDLUCK88

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *Here's my homies '63 Buick wildcat.......................
> *



i love the wildcats

and its a hardtop <3


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN

SyckCutty said:


> '79 Cutty


WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS BULLSHIT? RAT ROD LOWRIDING? GOD DAMN INSANE CLOWN POSSE STENCILS EVERYWHERE. FUCK OUTTA HERE WITH THAT BULLSHIT.


----------



## KRYSTALMETHTWEAKER

EDDIE VAN HATIN said:


> WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS BULLSHIT? RAT ROD LOWRIDING? GOD DAMN INSANE CLOWN POSSE STENCILS EVERYWHERE. FUCK OUTTA HERE WITH THAT BULLSHIT.


Is that kokopelli stickers ?


----------



## misterslick

SyckCutty said:


> '79 Cutty


Did you bring this car from mexico? Lol


----------



## CHITOWN LOS

D-Cheeze said:


> 1971 ltd





SyckCutty said:


> '79 Cutty


of course it aint from mexico,you can tell thats a european car,look at the emblems and stickers.its got to be an import


----------



## CHUKO 204

BIG DAWG said:


> It's coming together


wicked


----------



## LURCH63

Hairynuts said:


> NO MATTER WHAT YOU DO TO THESE PIECE OF SHIT CARS, THEYLL NEVER LOOK RIGHT...UGH MAKES ME SICK:barf:


x2, hideous rides


----------



## Robert84




----------



## BrownAzt3ka

Mafioso1988 said:


> I was telling Alvaro he should post his buick on this thread!



*SIMON CARNAL I KNEW I HAD TO DO IT 
*


HARDLUCK88 said:


> i love the wildcats
> 
> and its a hardtop <3


*I NEVER HAD SEEN ONE BEFORE THIS ONE. BUT IT STANDS OUT ANYWHERE IT GOES.. :thumbsup:*


----------



## SSonsupremes




----------



## mile high

this is one bad mother fucker
View attachment 372046
[/QUOTE]


----------



## implala66

spikekid999 said:


> [
> 
> any more pics of this car????


----------



## shoeone32

2 door 4seater seville........69coupedeville............64polara...??


----------



## SSonsupremes




----------



## XJCasper

SSonsupremes said:


>


I have had my eye on a Cadi like this for a while. What would one go for if it looked very beat down?


----------



## SSonsupremes

XJCasper said:


> I have had my eye on a Cadi like this for a while. What would one go for if it looked very beat down?


:dunno:


----------



## SSonsupremes




----------



## HARDLUCK88

Robert84 said:


> View attachment 372046


nice i like that


----------



## fons

1959 ford skyliner.!!!!!!


----------



## HARDLUCK88

fons said:


> 1959 ford skyliner.!!!!!!


niiiiiiiice :nicoderm:


----------



## spikekid999

fons said:


> 1959 ford skyliner.!!!!!!


badass!


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ




----------



## spikekid999

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


any more pics of the t-bird?


----------



## tmack6

fons said:


> 1959 ford skyliner.!!!!!!


Not a Ford guy but this one is nice. The engineers created a piece of art to get that top to work like that.


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ

spikekid999 said:


> any more pics of the t-bird?


*YUP..POST SOME IN A LIL WHILE.....*


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ




----------



## Str8 Klownin

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


----------



## P.E. PREZ

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


I LOVE THIS FUCCIN CAR:worship:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ

P.E. PREZ said:


> I LOVE THIS FUCCIN CAR:worship:


*ITZ WICKED HUH....ITZ ONE OF OUR MEMBERZ 62 TBIRD...ITS BEEN REPAINTED WITH A CANDY RED PAINTJOB.....CALL IT THE WICKED BIRD..YUP..*


----------



## RdnLow63

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


love the interiors on those thunderbirds


----------



## jaimef702

1958 edsel look nice


----------



## crimepays84

[/QUOTE]

:nono: :barf:


----------



## DeltaDevil88

Robert84 said:


> View attachment 372046


That bitch raw! Well done.


----------



## rIdaho

Time 2 go 2 town on this "new" engine and swap these bieeeeatches!!! Not the average low-low, but yet a fun challenge.


----------



## fons

jaimef702 said:


> 1958 edsel look nice


:roflmao:


----------



## CHITOWN LOS

crimepays84 said:


>


:nono: :barf:[/QUOTE]:thumbsdown:


----------



## Dylante63

fons said:


> 1959 ford skyliner.!!!!!!



:worship::worship:


----------



## ABRAXASS

RdnLow63 said:


> love the interiors on those thunderbirds


X62. Always luv them tilt away steering columns.


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ

*62 T-BIRD...CANDIED AND A WICKED...YUP/..*:nicoderm:


----------



## ULTRAMAN




----------



## twin60

ULTRAMAN said:


> View attachment 397511


waste of time money and hydros


----------



## sureñosbluez

fons said:


> 1959 ford skyliner.!!!!!!


bad asssss


----------



## sureñosbluez




----------



## uso4vida

TTT


----------



## CHUKO 204

fons said:


> 1959 ford skyliner.!!!!!!


----------



## SSonsupremes




----------



## HARDLUCK88

SSonsupremes said:


>


shit almost looks like a coupe deville, but its a olds, thats neat


----------



## mtdawg

Lac Hearse....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=6TBPOPj3gyE

Kinda wondered what a hearse would look like on 3 wheels. LOL


----------



## chevyone

fons said:


> 1959 ford skyliner.!!!!!!


looking good fons:thumbsup:


----------



## SSonsupremes

1979 Fiat Bertone 1x/9


----------



## dameon

SSonsupremes said:


>


man thats a nice angle anyone know what year/model olds that is looks like 1979 coupe deville but shorter


----------



## ABRAXASS

SSonsupremes said:


> 1979 Fiat Bertone 1x/9


Lol 1993 in the house.....


----------



## SSonsupremes

dameon said:


> man thats a nice angle anyone know what year/model olds that is looks like 1979 coupe deville but shorter


Its a 1979 Oldsmobile 98


----------



## dameon

cool im going to google see what the front looks like rear looks clean


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

78paco said:


>


This is sexy as hell!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Gotta love them Hudsons!


----------



## SSonsupremes

:cheesy:


----------



## wsrider

twin60 said:


> waste of time money and hydros


:nono: WTF you talking about? you can see that car was probably done over 20years ago when that was the style and i remember back in those days hella people rode like that and the minitruck scene. but alot has changed since then and now..just saying


----------



## Cubanita_Loca




----------



## SSonsupremes




----------



## richards69impala

Cubanita_Loca said:


>


Do you have any more pics?


----------



## HARDLUCK88

SSonsupremes said:


>


dude those look like 12's :rofl:


----------



## [email protected]

ABRAXASS said:


> Lol 1993 in the house.....


 That's what i like 2 see right there I like all lowriders but I love the nontraditionals keep em coming ppl


----------



## [email protected]

That 59 is bad as shit


----------



## [email protected]

Hairynuts said:


> NO MATTER WHAT YOU DO TO THESE PIECE OF SHIT CARS, THEYLL NEVER LOOK RIGHT...UGH MAKES ME SICK:barf:


 why hate isnt that what lowriding is bout different cars do you wanna go to a car show and see 45 64 impalas now a days ppl scared to be different almost everyone whants what the Next man has that ride is sick even if it was a 4door stop hating and if you don't like it send the homie some money so he can get what you want embrace don't hate keep these pics coming homies


----------



## Hialeah56

wsrider said:


> :nono: WTF you talking about? you can see that car was probably done over 20years ago when that was the style and i remember back in those days hella people rode like that and the minitruck scene. but alot has changed since then and now..just saying


hell yeah I know a bunch of people that use to love that generation accord


----------



## Hialeah56

SSonsupremes said:


>


 at least trow some white walls on them rims :thumbsdown:


----------



## SSonsupremes

'77 Grand Prix









'66 Grand Prix


----------



## Lowridazrey

My brothet got a 58 edsel lol ill post up pics later today


----------



## %candy mobile%

SSonsupremes said:


>


ugly as hell fest :banghead:


----------



## joe joe

%candy mobile% said:


> ugly as hell fest :banghead:


What's funny is that, that car look fairly new. Like it's not that old of a picture.  hahahahahaha.... Thems is 10's, but he keeps um clean..


----------



## 78paco

joe joe said:


> What's funny is that, that car look fairly new. Like it's not that old of a picture.  hahahahahaha.... Thems is 10's, but he keeps um clean..


its a chevy aveo.. chevy stopped making them in 2011


----------



## 78paco

SSonsupremes said:


> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats nice ass fuck.. what does any1 know what size rims those are?


----------



## b_moneystyles

they would be 13s re-scaled in photoshop


----------



## Cubanita_Loca

Wow that ones nice but they look like 18's


----------



## lomation

I love this thread. I am always looking for cars around here that aren't cruzers and turning them in... My first car was an Ford EXP. I loved that car. wish I had pictures of that to show. I don't even see those cars anymore and if I do they are not even running. I am working on a '77 Monte right now. I used to see these a lot as lowriders growing up, but its been a while since I saw one at our shows up here. I love it but I can't wait to finish and get on to the next unique thing...


----------



## joe joe

78paco said:


> its a chevy aveo.. chevy stopped making them in 2011


I see why they stopped.....


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## lomation

had something like that...mine was an '89


----------



## SSonsupremes




----------



## algonuevo

So, to most the car has to b old or just be lowered with white walls n rims


----------



## HARDLUCK88

just cant be an impala, g body, or any common lowrider, like a towncar, or late 70's and 80's cadis...


----------



## TOPFAN

Robert84 said:


> View attachment 372046


Nice!


----------



## CHUKO 204

SSonsupremes said:


>


:wow:


----------



## CHUKO 204

SSonsupremes said:


> :cheesy:


----------



## GT 702 RIDER

YOURS LOL


----------



## illstorm




----------



## HARDLUCK88

illstorm said:


> View attachment 428604


:wow: good lord


----------



## SSonsupremes




----------



## eltravieso013

*My 63 wildcat*

My 63 Buick Wildcat



















il


----------



## SSonsupremes




----------



## DJ Englewood

lowbenzo said:


> My '81 Electra Park Ave. Based in the U.K.



:thumbsup:


----------



## SSonsupremes




----------



## ars!n

SSonsupremes said:


>


Thats just wroooong


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

SSonsupremes said:


> http://ll.speedhunters.com/u/f/
> eagames/NFS/speedhunters.com/Images/
> Mike%20Garrett/001nov/SEMA/cus9.jpg[/
> img][/QUOTE]
> 
> Badass!!


----------



## My95Fleety




----------



## My95Fleety




----------



## CREATING CURRENCY




----------



## CHUKO 204

My95Fleety said:


>


----------



## %candy mobile%

My95Fleety said:


>


this is one nice truck done right :thumbsup:


----------



## %candy mobile%

joe joe said:


> What's funny is that, that car look fairly new. Like it's not that old of a picture.  hahahahahaha.... Thems is 10's, but he keeps um clean..


:rofl:


----------



## vipera

JUST LIKE KANDY said:


> WHAT IS THIS??? IS IT AN AUDI?? ITS BAD ASS!!!


almost, it is a vw passat


----------



## yetti

illstorm said:


> View attachment 428604


Badass. Always likes the furys and newports.


----------



## Kiloz




----------



## littlerascle59




----------



## vipera

De loran could be nice on spokes!

web:
http://thehundreds.com/blog/2009/11/


----------



## illstorm

http://www.losboulevardosmessageboard.com/


----------



## illstorm




----------



## SSonsupremes

illstorm said:


> View attachment 432679


:cheesy: :h5:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

ars!n said:


> Thats just wroooong


x100000000


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## Anson72

SSonsupremes said:


>


that would look good with some paint


----------



## ABRAXASS

illstorm said:


> View attachment 432662
> 
> 
> http://www.losboulevardosmessageboard.com/


Fuck yeah...........


----------



## Cubanita_Loca




----------



## edwardmack_88lac

I think the iregular cars should be featured more gets boring lookin at the same cars dun up over & over oy so many ways u can do a ride keep these nice rides cummin


----------



## mashingbumper

edwardmack_88lac said:


> I think the iregular cars should be featured more gets boring lookin at the same cars dun up over & over oy so many ways u can do a ride keep these nice rides cummin


What's up joker soo true carnal hey hit me up


----------



## dogbonekustoms

illstorm said:


> View attachment 432679


This one is awesome, someone should build it. Only one ive ever seen is the candy/flake red one in howard gribble's 70s photo archive. And really dont understand why, we have camaros, chevelles, various muscly mopars ecc ecc, but no laying mustangs.


----------



## edwardmack_88lac

sup manny


----------



## Anson72

Anyone ever see a cut 2 door Granada? Bout to go look at one thats for sale. It looks like it has potential :dunno:


----------



## yetti

Anson72 said:


> Anyone ever see a cut 2 door Granada? Bout to go look at one thats for sale. It looks like it has potential :dunno:


They are uni-bodies but you could do a basic setup without issues. Basically same suspension as a 70's mustang.


----------



## MIKEYMIKE

fons said:


> 1959 ford skyliner.!!!!!!


Real nice!!!


----------



## grant455

:thumbsup:


----------



## chairmnofthboard

Cubanita_Loca said:


>


Nice car, not sure if I can see it as a lowrider though.


----------



## Anson72

yetti said:


> They are uni-bodies but you could do a basic setup without issues. Basically same suspension as a 70's mustang.


It would look good i think. It needed more work than i want though.


----------



## grant455

:thumbsup:


----------



## SSonsupremes




----------



## Hialeah56

illstorm said:


> View attachment 432679


man that's badddd :thumbsup:


----------



## SSonsupremes

dodge dart


----------



## Lownslow302

SSonsupremes said:


> '73 nova


:roflmao: you fucking idiot thats a plymouth


----------



## CustomMachines

its a dodge dart..


----------



## Lownslow302

CustomMachines said:


> its a dodge dart..


essentially the same shit


----------



## SSonsupremes

Lownslow302 said:


> :roflmao: you fucking idiot thats a plymouth


they have the same bodylines dick


----------



## ROBLEDO

Lownslow302 said:


> :roflmao: you fucking idiot thats a plymouth


its a 74-75 dodge dart.


----------



## ROBLEDO

Lownslow302 said:


> essentially the same shit


but not the same. its an honest mistake.


----------



## UceGiggles




----------



## smileysun

I like this one. I remember Cheech pulling up in a juiced vette on one of his shows.


----------



## Bones 87

spikekid999 said:


>


ive always wanted to see a lowrider edsel!!!!!!! now that i see it i wanna get my hands on my grandpas ! looks tight


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

soon.......


----------



## Victor Fuentes

UceGiggles said:


>


----------



## SSonsupremes




----------



## vipera

smileysun said:


> I like this one. I remember Cheech pulling up in a juiced vette on one of his shows.


LIKE!:thumbsup:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

smileysun said:


> I like this one. I remember Cheech pulling up in a juiced vette on one of his shows.


wow holy shit


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

UceGiggles said:


>


TightNow that's what the fuck I'm talking bout


----------



## illstorm

ONE8SEVEN said:


> soon.......











Getting warmer......


----------



## steeko

what sort of car is this? and is it rear wheel drive full frame?


----------



## steeko

did some googling and looks like a 85 ford thunderbird coupe, they are rear wheel drive but not full frame.


----------



## Firefly

That's a mid 80's Thunderbird (the Thunderbird emblems kind of give it away :roflmao: )

They are RWD with a unibody chassis. So not full frame.


----------



## LURCH63

UceGiggles said:


>


Nice!


----------



## CHUKO 204

UceGiggles said:


>



nice


----------



## CHUKO 204

smileysun said:


> I like this one. I remember Cheech pulling up in a juiced vette on one of his shows.


Cool


----------



## XJCasper

Firefly said:


> That's a mid 80's Thunderbird (the Thunderbird emblems kind of give it away :roflmao: )


I had to take a double look at his question, also. Then realized sleeko is from Australia.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Bones 87 said:


> ive always wanted to see a lowrider edsel!!!!!!! now that i see it i wanna get my hands on my grandpas ! looks tight


This is great looking!


----------



## vipera

illstorm said:


> View attachment 449952
> 
> 
> Getting warmer......


Cool!
It screams: "extremely expensive"!

Do you have a building thread for the car?


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

vipera said:


> Cool!
> It screams: "extremely expensive"!
> 
> Do you have a building thread for the car?














this is badass^

but i been looking 4 the 2dr vert, they go 4 about 30k


----------



## vipera

ONE8SEVEN said:


> this is badass^


Yes, it is a nice car! I find a move right now on it, if you have not seen it already:


----------



## Heath V

Firefly said:


> That's a mid 80's Thunderbird (the Thunderbird emblems kind of give it away :roflmao: )
> 
> They are RWD with a unibody chassis. So not full frame.


Lol, you're right the Thunderbird emblem does kind of give it away!


----------



## Don Dueces




----------



## HARDLUCK88

UceGiggles said:


>


:worship:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Don Dueces said:


>


:thumbsup::nicoderm:


----------



## Don Dueces




----------



## illstorm

Don Dueces said:


>


Truly a ride fit for a queen.....:worship:


----------



## PapaBear2o9

Don Dueces said:


>


_*WHAT IS THIS LOWRIDER WORLD COMING TO LOWRIDER TRAILERS WOW...:no:...PUT SOME MILES ON YOUR CARS PEOPLE*_


----------



## PapaBear2o9

Don Dueces said:


>


_*Truly a ride fit for a*_ _*TRAILER QUEEN*_...


----------



## Don Dueces

illstorm said:


> Truly a ride fit for a queen.....:worship:





PapaBear2o9 said:


> _*WHAT IS THIS LOWRIDER WORLD COMING TO LOWRIDER TRAILERS WOW...:no:...PUT SOME MILES ON YOUR CARS PEOPLE*_


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1964...1499871?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item4ab56e885f


----------



## Don Dueces




----------



## Llerenas1960s

PapaBear2o9 said:


> _*WHAT IS THIS LOWRIDER WORLD COMING TO LOWRIDER TRAILERS WOW...:no:...PUT SOME MILES ON YOUR CARS PEOPLE*_


X2 AGREED


----------



## keola808

*seen dis rollin da other day *:biggrin:


----------



## plague

THAT DONT LOOK TOO BAD


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Oh shit,,,,


----------



## HARDLUCK88

PapaBear2o9 said:


> _*WHAT IS THIS LOWRIDER WORLD COMING TO LOWRIDER TRAILERS WOW...:no:...PUT SOME MILES ON YOUR CARS PEOPLE*_


half of these fools wouldnt dream of driving their car farther than from the trailer in the parking lot to the show grounds


----------



## Don Dueces

:dunno:


----------



## Playboy206

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Not a car, but not a commonly seen lowrider either.1998 Ford Ranger Splash Stepside,sitting on chrome 13 inch 72 spoke daytons.Sold her in the summer of 2010,and now with gas at 4 dollars + a gallon,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boy do I regret that move :biggrin:.


sick! my homie used to have a 08 ranger on 14s but he sold it.. i thought i posted pics of the homies 442 ima see if i can find a picture of it


----------



## low_rico

eltravieso013 said:


> My 63 Buick Wildcat
> View attachment 431208
> View attachment 431205
> View attachment 431209
> 
> il


these are nice rides. four door looks good with no post.


----------



## SyckCutty




----------



## Llerenas1960s




----------



## Llerenas1960s




----------



## lgh1157

Who owns this Galaxie ?

I have questions and im gonna need to see more pics :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LURCH63

rzarock said:


> 68 Chrysler Newport
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 60 Oldsmobile


 these two are nice.


----------



## $moneymaker$




----------



## $moneymaker$




----------



## $moneymaker$




----------



## ONE8SEVEN




----------



## ONE8SEVEN




----------



## ONE8SEVEN

or if u a baller u can get a newer 1


----------



## golower

*91 caprice wagon*

i no longer have this ride. was stock with new 13s.


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## CLENZER

Awesome thread...just spent two days looking at all 1895 posts!!
Keep'em coming! I should put spokes on my bagged and bodied ranger! Hmmmm


----------



## sureñosbluez

[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## misterslick

Ford rangers, texas rangers,power rangers are whack! Park rangers too. Hey there boo boo!


----------



## Don Dueces




----------



## Llerenas1960s

sureñosbluez said:


> [/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


how bout that caddy that comes out on that movie


----------



## Don Dueces

vauxhall :dunno:


----------



## Don Dueces




----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL

_"I want yo mothafokan Daytons, and yo mothafokan stereo, and I'll take a double burger wit cheese...​!"_












Dubbed 64 said:


> Can't forget the Foxys


----------



## lowrollerzlac

lgh1157 said:


> Who owns this Galaxie ?
> 
> I have questions and im gonna need to see more pics :biggrin: :biggrin:


I didn't build it but I did strip it before I scraped it lol what you need to know


----------



## vipera




----------



## Firefly

It didn't have an exhaust on it in the video :biggrin:


----------



## Don Dueces

Firefly said:


> It didn't have an exhaust on it in the video :biggrin:


:wow: are those 13's?


----------



## Firefly

Nah, they're 14" Tru-Spokes with Coker 5.20's. The car is so huge it makes the wheels look smaller than they are.


----------



## Don Dueces

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/CLAS...8846453?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item3f1667e1f5


----------



## fons




----------



## sureñosbluez

Firefly said:


> It didn't have an exhaust on it in the video :biggrin:


bad asss


----------



## Lowrider E.C.

Firefly said:


> It didn't have an exhaust on it in the video :biggrin:


nice car!:worship::worship::worship:


----------



## CHUKO 204

Firefly said:


> It didn't have an exhaust on it in the video :biggrin:


Very Cool:thumbsup:


----------



## SyckCutty

:uh: those whites make the wheels look like 12's


----------



## LowIndyd

My old '90 Suburban


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Firefly said:


> It didn't have an exhaust on it in the video :biggrin:


Niiiice as hell,man.Lucky owner:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Don Dueces said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/CLAS...8846453?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item3f1667e1f5


This and that Edsel are kool as hell to!


----------



## leg46y

vipera said:


>


"in Time"


----------



## LowSupreme84

D-Cheeze said:


>


:shocked:


----------



## The Scientist

fons said:


> 1959 ford skyliner.!!!!!!


Would love to see more pics of this!


----------



## Lownslow302

ONE8SEVEN said:


>


 castor oil brakes, those things are dogs lol


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

Lownslow302 said:


> castor oil brakes, those things are dogs lol


im gettin one, one day


----------



## tkeinia

this was my 1988 bonneville, taken at camargo park in san antonio texas around 1991


----------



## tkeinia

it had 2 pumps and 4 batteries


----------



## vipera

tkeinia said:


> this was my 1988 bonneville, taken at camargo park in san antonio texas around 1991
> View attachment 486168
> View attachment 486163


Nice! Those were never made with vinyl roof I guess, did you installed it yourself?


----------



## tkeinia

i had the rag top done but with out the padding and with out the fake bars.


----------



## tkeinia

it was also one of the first fwd cars with hydraulics in san antonio, the first was a red integra with daytons i belive.


----------



## Don Dueces




----------



## NFA Fabrication




----------



## CemetaryAngel81

CHUKO 204 said:


> Found this in O.T


That is pretty Kool


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

lowlowlow said:


>


My brother in law had one of these,lifted too,but it was no where near as nice as this


----------



## Don Dueces




----------



## ElProfeJose




----------



## BrownAzt3ka

HERE'S MY HOMIES 65 LE SABRE....


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## fool2

:nicoderm:


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype

fool2 said:


> :nicoderm:


firme ranfla!!!

put an aztec mural or scarface mural on the side suavecito carnal


----------



## fool2

i want it to be the layitlow logo and the featured lowrider


----------



## dogbonekustoms

d-cheeze, that is the dog Bs. Fckin nice ride.
I sorta dig the rabbit on the atms too


----------



## CHITOWN LOS

Anyone got picts of 58,59,60 belairs,biscaynes,delrays???I had a friend who had 58 belair nice as fukkk


----------



## [email protected]

fool2 said:


> are the wheels on or just on the side of the mounted tires still looks good
> :nicoderm:


:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

seen this at the gas station yesterday


----------



## [email protected]

spikekid999 said:


>


 bad ass ride


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## dogbonekustoms

Don Dueces said:


> vauxhall :dunno:


Datsun Cedric, but not the nicest.
There used to be a super nice one in Unity in the early days, white, then blue metalflake, then gold. They are super fast movers n i personally love'em.


----------



## fool2

[email protected] said:


> :thumbsup:


yeah it's a three lug i just set them up there for the pic:rofl:


----------



## CARLOS VILLANUEVA

brn2hop said:


> :biggrin: 67 ford galaxie 500 :biggrin:


:thumbsup:


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME

illstorm said:


> View attachment 432662
> 
> 
> http://www.losboulevardosmessageboard.com/


That roof is sick :wow:


----------



## Nebraskan Fudge-packer




----------



## Don Dueces




----------



## JROCK

Don Dueces said:


>


NOW THAT'S DIFFERENT. LOOKS GOOD TOO. :nicoderm:


----------



## Anson72

TTT


----------



## vipera

CHITOWN LOS said:


> Anyone got picts of 58,59,60 belairs,biscaynes,delrays???I had a friend who had 58 belair nice as fukkk


----------



## brn2ridelo




----------



## Skim

those have a 9" rear end same as a versailles except drum brakes


----------



## unforgiven50insp

Don Dueces said:


>


Diggin this one. I'd rool that lol :thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## CadillacTom

Skim said:


> those have a 9" rear end same as a versailles except drum brakes


That's good to know, Skim; they're way more of those in the junkyards around here.


----------



## Skim

just make sure its a V8 car not V6. the V6 has an 8" which is not as strong.


----------



## lowlowlow




----------



## vipera

*Trabantimino – The Art Of Building A Trabant Lowrider*






























build by the woman in the pic.









more:
http://www.getaddictedto.com/trabantimino/
http://www.automobilemag.com/features/news/1101_east_german_el_camino/


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

vipera said:


> *Trabantimino – The Art Of Building A Trabant Lowrider*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> build by the woman in the pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more:
> http://www.getaddictedto.com/trabantimino/
> http://www.automobilemag.com/features/news/1101_east_german_el_camino/


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Well, the frame work of that thing is rather cool and well done. I think is too easy to half ass stuff on a build such as that one, that is more of a art piece. Gotta respect that, and shes cute 

Whats that one on the post above the Teabantimino? A Cougar?
Looks a bit crooked, and i dont feel the grille too much, but i think the bodystyle has huge potential. Needs Cragars tho


----------



## low_life

My work in progress. 58 chevy delray on bags.


----------



## 93flee

Im wit it do the differ its all about creativate anywayz


----------



## illstorm

vipera said:


> *Trabantimino – The Art Of Building A Trabant Lowrider*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> build by the woman in the pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more:
> http://www.getaddictedto.com/trabantimino/
> http://www.automobilemag.com/features/news/1101_east_german_el_camino/


Now That's Badass!!


----------



## earl thebay

uk car


----------



## illstorm

Nissan Mixima and a 180 Hustle & Flow....


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Damn Jappos, always kickin crazy shit!
I'd love to see a close up of the install of the maxima, looks as if the hardlines form a word.


----------



## lowlowlow

It's a 73 Torino I saw on Craigslist



dogbonekustoms said:


> Well, the frame work of that thing is rather cool and well done. I think is too easy to half ass stuff on a build such as that one, that is more of a art piece. Gotta respect that, and shes cute
> 
> Whats that one on the post above the Teabantimino? A Cougar?
> Looks a bit crooked, and i dont feel the grille too much, but i think the bodystyle has huge potential. Needs Cragars tho


----------



## vipera

earl thebay said:


> uk car


Nice car:thumbsup: it looks advanced to, with the suspension in a box.


----------



## Spensa13

Wat is that box with the springs in it??


----------



## dogbonekustoms

its called fluid displacement, has the same purpose of accumulators, basically each cylinder is hooked to e ''ram e coil'' unit in that frame n gives ''give'' to the otherwise stiff suspension. 
Its something Ray at Rayvern Hydraulics does since about the mid to late 90s, its pretty cool to look at when driving as you see the coils compressing etc....gotta use the right ton coils to make it work properly.
I considered using it but space didnt allow as my set up is hidden, but who knows, i might make one, with Rays help, to fit some hidden place of my car.


----------



## Spensa13

dogbonekustoms said:


> its called fluid displacement, has the same purpose of accumulators, basically each cylinder is hooked to e ''ram e coil'' unit in that frame n gives ''give'' to the otherwise stiff suspension.
> Its something Ray at Rayvern Hydraulics does since about the mid to late 90s, its pretty cool to look at when driving as you see the coils compressing etc....gotta use the right ton coils to make it work properly.
> I considered using it but space didnt allow as my set up is hidden, but who knows, i might make one, with Rays help, to fit some hidden place of my car.


Koo thanx homie imma look them up


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Well fuck, since we've gone this far heres my daily. Still a project of course, i want it to be super nice.
Its on 2 Rayvern pumps, althou bastardized a bit, two 3dump manifolds on 24v. Moves fast, as its a midsize sedan weightin about one ton.

Goin for a 70s vibe, so i made this tube grille and the bubble fenders and im rollin on Cragars....still a lot to do. I love this little car


----------



## SyckCutty




----------



## SyckCutty




----------



## Stranger69

mi like


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Thats Touchdowntodd old Galaxie. 
Its now a nice shade of grey-ish blue, with same color interior. Niceley done car.


----------



## richards69impala

I like those fender flares.


----------



## regallowlow187

those flares look like dog shit :barf:


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Yep, they actually do. 
Bubble arches on custom cars should flow with the fenders, while those stick out at an angle like the ones you'd see on vans of the same era.
And i love bubble flares


----------



## dogbonekustoms

SyckCutty said:


>


Ooooh...me likey. Id be happy to roll this. Althou i'd make it a little cleaner.


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

richards69impala said:


> I like those fender flares.


:nosad:


----------



## Meskin

SyckCutty said:


>


WTF:roflmao:

Are those old school jingle bells hanging from the headliner


----------



## dogbonekustoms

i think they look kool in there.


----------



## SyckCutty




----------



## SyckCutty

63 dodge 800


----------



## CARLOS VILLANUEVA

UceGiggles said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

SyckCutty said:


> 63 dodge 800


This is slick.


----------



## CHITOWN LOS

Anybody got pictures of 77/79caddy 4door done up??


----------



## implala66

who remembers what year was the porsche that Red's built in the 90's ??????


----------



## dogbonekustoms

A Red's Porscher? Damn, thats too much even for me, and i'd juice close to anything 
Googlein in 3,2,1...


----------



## vipera

dogbonekustoms said:


> A Red's Porscher? Damn, thats too much even for me, and i'd juice close to anything
> Googlein in 3,2,1...


:drama:


----------



## vipera




----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

implala66 said:


> who remembers what year was the porsche that Red's built in the 90's ??????


What about the lambo in the crown wire wheel ads?


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Spent about an hour lookin for the porsche with no luck. Im real curious now.  was it a tipical Reds car doin big inches?


----------



## richards69impala




----------



## implala66

~CAROL CITY~ said:


> What about the lambo in the crown wire wheel ads?


also the viper that Lona & sons built, I belive it was called "vapors"...............


----------



## dogbonekustoms

The Torino is BAD ASS! Too bad about the tires but hell it looks so good huggin the road.


----------



## dogbonekustoms

:inout:


----------



## vipera

Nissan 300ZX Z31 :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

dogbonekustoms said:


> Well fuck, since we've gone this far heres my daily. Still a project of course, i want it to be super nice.
> Its on 2 Rayvern pumps, althou bastardized a bit, two 3dump manifolds on 24v. Moves fast, as its a midsize sedan weightin about one ton.
> 
> Goin for a 70s vibe, so i made this tube grille and the bubble fenders and im rollin on Cragars....still a lot to do. I love this little car


 thatsa bad Ass ride Homie fck


----------



## 8~Zero~1

Never seen one of this as a lowrider.. But this ones about to be one soo.. uffin:


----------



## Pop Top Regal

This is what was great about the 90's. If it had wheels, lowrider that motherfucker. Now days, people don't have originality as much as the 90's.


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Is that a Cordoba? I have a few pics of one somewhere, its purple. I think its a great base.


----------



## dogbonekustoms

illstorm said:


>


Heres another Cordoba, diffrent year tho

Try this, i dunno what the video brackets are so might not work


----------



## LIL MURPHY

sum cool cars it's nice to see something different:thumbsup:


----------



## warning

implala66 said:


> also the viper that Lona & sons built, I belive it was called "vapors"...............


a few years ago i seen that car for sale on craigslist in KC


----------



## dogbonekustoms

24v, 2 pumps 6 dumps. Its coilover allround with very short and soft coils, so it rides great and lays but as you can see no chipping...


----------



## leg46y

dogbonekustoms said:


> can you see the video? Cause from the phone i get a blank post??


:yes:


----------



## 66wita6

8~Zero~1 said:


> Never seen one of this as a lowrider.. But this ones about to be one soo.. uffin:


ACTUALLY OUR CLUB HAD 1 BACK IN THE DAY.....


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

8~Zero~1 said:


> Never seen one of this as a lowrider.. But this ones about to be one soo.. uffin:


Nice car! There was a blue chop top one in LRM years ago


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Pop Top Regal said:


> This is what was great about the 90's. If it had wheels, lowrider that motherfucker. Now days, people don't have originality as much as the 90's.


To be fair, its always been that way, its the last 10 years that things took a diffrent turn.


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Bad ass :thumbsup:

www.layitlow.com/members/BlackRose/


----------



## SyckCutty

:wow:


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Now that is unusual. Shit needs crosslace thou, its a Rolls afterall, dont need no ghetto straightlace  lol


----------



## 47 fleetmaster

fons said:


> 1959 ford skyliner.!!!!!!


now this for is fuckn bad ass:worship:


----------



## dogbonekustoms

i can hear the ford pursits from here loosin their health cause it has hydros


----------



## Charger_on_22's

SyckCutty said:


> :wow:



NICE!


----------



## vipera

dogbonekustoms said:


> Now that is unusual. Shit needs crosslace thou, its a Rolls afterall, dont need no ghetto straightlace  lol


That's really a cool car, it would be nice to see a bit more of how they solved the technical aspects of it then it can not have been easy with that suspension type.


----------



## Llerenas1960s

HOMIES 67 GALAXIE


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

SyckCutty said:


> :wow:


:wow:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

SALVADO 67 said:


> HOMIES 67 GALAXIE
> View attachment 574128


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Bad ass Volga from Russia. 
I knew this car from another website but i didnt remember it being this clean and this low, and it also didnt have the D-Cheeze 72 crosslace wires.


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Bump for the russian homies.
Lets see what else theyre rollin...


----------



## 66wita6

dogbonekustoms said:


> Bad ass Volga from Russia.
> I knew this car from another website but i didnt remember it being this clean and this low, and it also didnt have the D-Cheeze 72 crosslace wires.
> 
> View attachment 574430
> View attachment 574429


BEIN THAT IS IN A DIFFERENT COUNTRY,YOU GOTS TO ROLL LOW WITH WHAT LIFE HANDS YOU,THIS LOLO RITE HERE IS F'N CLEAN,I'D ROLL IT,HELL YEA:nicoderm:


----------



## uso4vida

Ok guys, just trying to get a leg up on buying a house for the wife and kids...going to put my not so typical lowrider up for sale. It is a 66 Catalina with a 455, 2 pumps with 4 dumps and 6 batts, and cruise ready. To me, it is a project as it has been like this since 1989, but garage kept ever since. If anyone is interested, hit me up with questions or whatever. I am not interested in any trades and of course, I am not interested in any negativity. email me if [email protected]


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

uso4vida said:


> Ok guys, just trying to get a leg up on buying a house for the wife and kids...going to put my not so typical lowrider up for sale. It is a 66 Catalina with a 455, 2 pumps with 4 dumps and 6 batts, and cruise ready. To me, it is a project as it has been like this since 1989, but garage kept ever since. If anyone is interested, hit me up with questions or whatever. I am not interested in any trades and of course, I am not interested in any negativity. email me if [email protected]
> View attachment 576204


:thumbsup:


----------



## dogbonekustoms

66wita6 said:


> BEIN THAT IS IN A DIFFERENT COUNTRY,YOU GOTS TO ROLL LOW WITH WHAT LIFE HANDS YOU,THIS LOLO RITE HERE IS F'N CLEAN,I'D ROLL IT,HELL YEA:nicoderm:


Thats my philosophy. Use what you have.
We get hate here in europe for using our domestics, but not everybody can afford, just to say, to spend 12k on a unrestored stock elky.
That, and i see potential in the odd


----------



## CustomMachines

might have posted this before but fuck it,

my all time favorite 'euro'.


----------



## dogbonekustoms

:0 
Now that has a serious WOW factor.


----------



## dogbonekustoms

This one has a similar WOW factor and its from Japan too. Wonder if its in the same club.


----------



## CustomMachines

dont think so..





























http://www.facebook.com/PosseSteeloCarClub


----------



## dogbonekustoms

I guess its just Japan being itself sorta loud then.
Thanx for the new pics of the Supra :thumbsup: and that mini looks hella tight too.


----------



## DJLATIN

they don't mess around when it comes to the Santa Claus Beard Edition Supras :ugh:


CustomMachines said:


> dont think so..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/PosseSteeloCarClub


----------



## SyckCutty




----------



## PLANETGETLOW

DJLATIN said:


> they don't mess around when it comes to the Santa Claus Beard Edition Supras :ugh:


LOL, they went throwback on that display!!


----------



## SyckCutty




----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

SyckCutty said:


>


:nicoderm:


----------



## illstorm

dogbonekustoms said:


> Bad ass Volga from Russia.
> I knew this car from another website but i didnt remember it being this clean and this low, and it also didnt have the D-Cheeze 72 crosslace wires.
> 
> View attachment 574430
> View attachment 574429


Kinda looks like a Datsun 510


----------



## dat620

syckcutty, that wagon is bad a$$, i remember likin that body style chrysler new yorker when i was a kid, the lines just flow, from the half freched tail lites to the open door windows,( no seperation jambs), just clean flowing lines, NICE...


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Opel Rekord C. Its one of my dream cars, but here in Italy they are rare as fuck! It would be easier to find a 70 chevelle so to say.
Opel is GM european division, and this car was marketed in South America as a Chevrolet Opala with some diffent details but basically the same car. The Rekord had various engine options but i think no V8, althou the I6 was good enuff to make it smoke the tires in every gear LOL as its considerably lighter than any US muscle car being also quite smaller, lets say as big as a Nova or close.
This one is quite ruff, and has some some terrible details (trailer hitch and portawalls anyone?) but its enuff to show its full potential.
I'll have one one day for sure...with juice flake 520s etc....


----------



## baldylatino

Wow!


----------



## Impslap

I saw a couple in Brazil but can't recall seeing any on the streets when I've been to Europe. They're common in toy stores worldwide, though:

http://hotwheels.wikia.com/wiki/Chevrolet_SS


----------



## dogbonekustoms

I think South America was the ciuntry were they were/are more common, also cause they kept producing it till the early 80s, even thou with an ugly as sin restyling...
Grmany was the european country were Opels were sold the most in the 70s, but this body style is deffo not common even there even if a lot easier to get ahold of compared to where im from.
I always wish i'd get a call from someone tellin me they found one for cheap  dreamin is free....for the moment lol

Will try to find slammed Chevy Opalas pics for tomorrow.


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

dogbonekustoms said:


> I think South America was the ciuntry were they were/are more common, also cause they kept producing it till the early 80s, even thou with an ugly as sin restyling...
> Grmany was the european country were Opels were sold the most in the 70s, but this body style is deffo not common even there even if a lot easier to get ahold of compared to where im from.
> I always wish i'd get a call from someone tellin me they found one for cheap  dreamin is free....for the moment lol
> 
> Will try to find slammed Chevy Opalas pics for tomorrow.


South America is a continent not a country


----------



## dogbonekustoms

haha, i know. 
I have no idea why i keep saying South America instead of Brazil lol.


----------



## Impslap

dogbonekustoms said:


> I think South America was the ciuntry were they were/are more common, also cause they kept producing it till the early 80s, even thou with an ugly as sin restyling...
> Grmany was the european country were Opels were sold the most in the 70s, but this body style is deffo not common even there even if a lot easier to get ahold of compared to where im from.
> I always wish i'd get a call from someone tellin me they found one for cheap  dreamin is free....for the moment lol
> 
> Will try to find slammed Chevy Opalas pics for tomorrow.


http://www.ooyyo.de/detail/c=CDA01D...B66A11D6610C9864013/6518489938077736822.html/
http://www.ooyyo.de/detail/c=CDA01D...B66A11D6610C9864013/6518589793089631792.html/
http://www.ooyyo.de/detail/c=CDA01D...B66A11D6611C9864013/-8746105111517646074.htm/


----------



## weatmaster

Lovin this one


----------



## dogbonekustoms

I said hard to find in italy,Germany has'em. But did you see the prices? average 6k for a car that is valued at 2k in pristine condition. But real problem is theyre outta my budget. 6K euros is 7.900$. I think its crazy for a basic no option car. Everything is manual, no power anything...

People is crazy anyway, they have an old car and they think its a gold mine. Ive seen pieces of shit 1978 Opels that need EVERYTHING selling for 2k!
Theres one 69 Sprint fastback for sale local since 2000AD, dude wants 7K for a car that is in decent shape. Wonder when hes gonna lower the price.


----------



## DJLATIN

damn, like that, what kind of car is that?


weatmaster said:


> Lovin this one


----------



## dogbonekustoms

A 66/71 Opel Rekord C coupé. 
Same one i posted a few posts up.
Its the same size of a 66 'cuda, a beautiful small-ish car.


----------



## DJLATIN

how much does one of those sell for over there in good condition?


dogbonekustoms said:


> A 66/71 Opel Rekord C coupé.
> Same one i posted a few posts up.
> Its the same size of a 66 'cuda, a beautiful small-ish car.


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Thats what i was rantin about two posts up. Looked today and found a couple unrestored ones lookin decent, say like the blue one i posted above, and and a ''pro-toured'' one (so to say) at about 6/7000€. Which to me is way too much other than being outta my budget.
Point is that they are nothin like you guys are used to. No power options whatsoever, not positive on this but no AC either. The level of the finish is pretty far from US standards too, i still love'em but they are spartane as most european cars of the era.
This said, there is a higher scale version that is called Commodore A, the letters after the name stands for ''generation'', so the C on the Rekords says its the 3rd gen and the A on the Commodore is 1st gen. Anyway, theCommodore A is the exact same car as the Rekord C, but with a higher level of finish and more powerful engine options.
The top of the line Commodore had a 2.6 liter straight 6 that gave it a top speed of 197 kmh, which is a hair short of 120 mph. So not bad at all  and theyre said to have plenty torque. Another plus is that you could fit a bigger chevy 6, as the Brazilian version, called Chevy Opala had the 3.8l and 4.1l chevy 6s as standard, or even an sbc could fit there with little effort, and being gm and having the 2 speed powerglide trans as standard (on autos) mods would be minimal if any at all.
Other motors are 4 bangers, so not really fun, unless its the Rekord Sprint, that had a sporty 1.9l 4cyl with 2 double barrel carbs n stuff....
Im always referring to the fastback coupés btw, diffrent details on the other body styles, but they are far from being this nice.
One last thing, if i was in the States and wanting one i'll hunt for a brazilian Chevy Opala, the front end is kinda tacky being made from Novas trash bin parts, but have bigger mills to start with, nice round tail lights and are cheaper. Front ends can always be changed....hope this helps.


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Forgot the most iportant thing. They are unibody, coils all round, A arms up front and link rear with panhard bar.


----------



## DJLATIN

how much si that converted to americano dolares? wait i just read what you converted. dang them fools smoking that rock like the americanos.


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Thats my thought exactley 
I'd like to kno if any of the german riders on here own or owned one to hear some first hand info.


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Ed Ratley's 280 in the 90s


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Dumped Sunny wagon 
Used to be a rolling advert for Rayvern Hydros


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Now off of his duties is selling cheap in the scene. I'd roll it :thumbsup:


























Rockin one of rayvern fluid displacement systems. Lookin trick while riding nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Frankie1

^Thats dope!:thumbsup:


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Not a lowrider per se, its more fitting into the minitruckin scene, but its low, very, and it has hydros.
Its one of the latest rolling adverts from Ray.


----------



## Impslap

dogbonekustoms said:


> Now off of his duties is selling cheap in the scene. I'd roll it :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockin one of rayvern fluid displacement systems. Lookin trick while riding nice :thumbsup:


Thats a sweet Datsun. The setup looks impressive but, unless I'm missing something it appears accumulators would do a better job at damping.


----------



## Skim

Frankie1 said:


> ^Thats dope!:thumbsup:


rolling on alloys


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Impslap said:


> Thats a sweet Datsun. The setup looks impressive but, unless I'm missing something it appears accumulators would do a better job at damping.


Diffrent stuff. This is like riding on coils and shocks. Its basically a remote mounted coil. 
This was his own product showcase veichle so its placed in sight, but he usually hides it. Its pretty compact really if you remove the stand.


----------



## dogbonekustoms




----------



## dogbonekustoms

Skim said:


> rolling on alloys


I think the wheels make it. It would suck with wires.


----------



## dogbonekustoms

80GRAND said:


>


This was on page 7 
Wacky as fuck, but love it. Id like to see a line up of lifted maveriks, pintos, vegas etc.....all hittin sides while goin 5mph.


----------



## Llerenas1960s

dogbonekustoms said:


> This was on page 7
> Wacky as fuck, but love it. Id like to see a line up of lifted maveriks, pintos, vegas etc.....all hittin sides while goin 5mph.


:loco:


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Haha...i kno im loco. The vega wagon on corvette summer is the one that hooked me on sub-compact lolos.


----------



## dogbonekustoms

I also like these thou, im not completely mad after all lol :thumbsup:


----------



## LiL La pinta

dogbonekustoms said:


> Opel Rekord C. Its one of my dream cars, but here in Italy they are rare as fuck! It would be easier to find a 70 chevelle so to say.
> Opel is GM european division, and this car was marketed in South America as a Chevrolet Opala with some diffent details but basically the same car. The Rekord had various engine options but i think no V8, althou the I6 was good enuff to make it smoke the tires in every gear LOL as its considerably lighter than any US muscle car being also quite smaller, lets say as big as a Nova or close.
> This one is quite ruff, and has some some terrible details (trailer hitch and portawalls anyone?) but its enuff to show its full potential.
> I'll have one one day for sure...with juice flake 520s etc....




:worship: Nice Opel :thumbsup:


----------



## dogbonekustoms

This one's for Orlando :thumbsup: shit will look gooood.


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

dogbonekustoms said:


> This one's for Orlando :thumbsup: shit will look gooood.


This was my boy's car, that was the second one he built


----------



## implala66

dogbonekustoms said:


> This one's for Orlando :thumbsup: shit will look gooood.




seen that befor Nick, here another pic I think it's the same car, and another one I found in here...............




























When I was building the car this is what I envisioned, but now that I seen a Jag in 13's it does look better..............


----------



## Gonzo1995

Crazy rides! Lol


----------



## implala66

Just in case you are windering what we are talknig about, I got inspired by this car and soon will be redoing my car.........

*









my car











*


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Really like it in red. The gold accents and the poking wires really fit it. And the patterned one is also real nice, so 1980s  :thumbsup:
Glad you changed your mind about the bigger wheels btw, as 13s or even 14s fill the arches nicely on these.


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

implala66 said:


> seen that befor Nick, here another pic I think it's the same car, and another one I found in here...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I was building the car this is what I envisioned, but now that I seen a Jag in 13's it does look better..............


Same car, after it was sold


----------



## uso4vida

uso4vida said:


> Ok guys, just trying to get a leg up on buying a house for the wife and kids...going to put my not so typical lowrider up for sale. It is a 66 Catalina with a 455, 2 pumps with 4 dumps and 6 batts, and cruise ready. To me, it is a project as it has been like this since 1989, but garage kept ever since. If anyone is interested, hit me up with questions or whatever. I am not interested in any trades and of course, I am not interested in any negativity. email me if [email protected]
> View attachment 576204


just a reminder guys...still selling her!


----------



## Impslap

CustomMachines said:


> might have posted this before but fuck it,
> 
> my all time favorite 'euro'.


This looks killer. I like how they managed to fit a deep dish and not make the wheel poke out.


----------



## yetti

Impslap said:


> This looks killer. I like how they managed to fit a deep dish and not make the wheel poke out.


With 13s and whitewalls tucked under it would look even better. Always liked these.


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Looks like it has widened fenders.
I like both looks. Now its pure 90s, and im sure it was the goal. With 13s n whites it would look bitchin, but...


----------



## vipera

dogbonekustoms said:


> Not a lowrider per se, its more fitting into the minitruckin scene, but its low, very, and it has hydros.
> Its one of the latest rolling adverts from Ray.


That is a Euro style or (extreme) German style (common here in Sweden), but damn cool anyway!:thumbsup:


----------



## vipera

CustomMachines said:


> might have posted this before but fuck it,
> 
> my all time favorite 'euro'.


OMG!! Nice!


----------



## vipera

Oldsmobile alero as lowrider.. is there any more?



site
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3050577/1999-oldsmobile-alero/


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Is that like an Opel omega? I think i dig it. And thanx for that new shot of Ray's jetta :thumbsup:


----------



## mr1987

1963 buick


----------



## Frankie1

Layed out...:thumbsup:


----------



## steeko

U sure its got widened fenders?
Some old Japan rwd have deep fenders


----------



## steeko

Looks like standard fenders.

http://www.freepdfmanual.com/2009/0...lady-300zx-maintenance-repair-workshop-manual

But I think the 1983 300zx turbo got rear flared guards

http://www.assayyarat.com/forums/thread227750.html


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Dunno Steeko, im no expert on those, its just the way the rocker merges into the fender that made me think they are widened. Still not sure after lookin at the stock ones, its sorta trick.
If not he must have had the axles shortened in the rear and arms up front as those wheels are seriously deep. Bad ass car regardless.

Mr1978, the Buick is baaad. Laying properly too :thumbsup:


----------



## dogbonekustoms

What i grew up seeing. Probably why i like oddball stuff so much.


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

mr1987 said:


> 1963 buick


BADASS!! :thumbsup:


----------



## weatmaster

dogbonekustoms said:


> What i grew up seeing. Probably why i like oddball stuff so much.


The Granada was for sale on eBay.uk this year


----------



## dogbonekustoms

It wasnt this one. Unfortunatley some jackass stole it in the early 00s just before it was gettin a makeover 
The one that was sold was also on air, and the older body style, while this had a crazy 4 pump set up.
Cardinal hearse (this) are rare as fuck too. Very sought after by hearse nutheads lol


----------



## mr1987

2 pump 4 battery !!


----------



## dogbonekustoms

pics of set up?


----------



## mr1987

dogbonekustoms said:


> pics of set up?


It's my homies ride we did the set up 2years ago,nothing fancy
2 hijacker pumps 4 interstate batteries .its torn out right now getting beauty panels added I'll post when we are done!


----------



## dogbonekustoms

These are not lowriders per se, but its what fellas in Iran do with what they have. If you ask me its totally kool.
The cars are Paykans, which is the Iranian version of the Hillman.
They call'em Paw Kootah, which means short legged lol


----------



## aztecgold63

1954/hudson/wasp. was a daily driver. never garage kept and drove smooth as silk.

yes i know its a four door, but youd be surprised how many people car this car a second look


----------



## vipera

2CV

http://www.autoweek.com/article/20121119/SEMA/121109964/1642/www.rodfathertour.com


----------



## dogbonekustoms

71 Toyota S60 Crown Custom. Custom was the wagon emblem. Known in Japan as the Kujira Crown, or Blue Whale, while in the States it was labeled as the Spindle -shape Crown.
Classic Japanese tin is perfect for this treatment.


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

dogbonekustoms said:


> 71 Toyota S60 Crown Custom. Custom was the wagon emblem. Known in Japan as the Kujira Crown, or Blue Whale, while in the States it was labeled as the Spindle -shape Crown.
> Classic Japanese tin is perfect for this treatment.


Id roll it


----------



## Tripps

have any of you guys seen a 69 ford ranger as a lowrider


----------



## baldylatino

~CAROL CITY~ said:


> Id roll it


Sick!


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Heres another one. This picture is pretty old i dont know if its been finished as ive never seen it again in any coverage.


----------



## illstorm

The best of Both worlds...


----------



## mr1987

illstorm said:


> View attachment 598392
> 
> The best of Both worlds...


sweet ride


----------



## dogbonekustoms

The lavander wagon is from Switzerland. Bad ass ride.


----------



## vipera

dogbonekustoms said:


> Is that like an Opel omega? I think i dig it. And thanx for that new shot of Ray's jetta :thumbsup:


No, the omega is RWD and alero is FWD. I think it is two different cars.


----------



## 67 chevy impala

fons said:


>


 nice ..there was a guy with a skyliner station wagon here in my city it looked different nice :thumbsup:


----------



## 68cut

hey I know that cutty 



dogbonekustoms said:


> I also like these thou, im not completely mad after all lol :thumbsup:


----------



## dogbonekustoms

:wave:


----------



## spikekid999

how bout a early bronco


----------



## ABRAXASS

spikekid999 said:


> how bout a early bronco


HOLY SHIIIEEEET.......


----------



## vipera




----------



## pimtina

How 'bout a '66 Ford Cortina? Here is what I started with:








Here is a photoshop of what it may look like when it's done:


----------



## rb25

dogbonekustoms said:


> Opel Rekord C. Its one of my dream cars, but here in Italy they are rare as fuck! It would be easier to find a 70 chevelle so to say.<br>
> Opel is GM european division, and this car was marketed in South America as a Chevrolet Opala with some diffent details but basically the same car. The Rekord had various engine options but i think no V8, althou the I6 was good enuff to make it smoke the tires in every gear LOL as its considerably lighter than any US muscle car being also quite smaller, lets say as big as a Nova or close.<br>
> This one is quite ruff, and has some some terrible details (trailer hitch and portawalls anyone?) but its enuff to show its full potential.<br>
> I'll have one one day for sure...with juice flake 520s etc....<br>
> <br>
> <br>
> <img src="http://i45.tinypic.com/64piyp.jpg" border="0" alt=""><br>
> <img src="http://i45.tinypic.com/2rw7s07.jpg" border="0" alt=""><br>
> <img src="http://i46.tinypic.com/fnd3ll.jpg" border="0" alt=""><br>
> <img src="http://i45.tinypic.com/bg3hgp.jpg" border="0" alt="">


<br><br>my ex-opel... v8 powered with a 327 corvette engine and 5speed, street legal... not a lowrider, but it rides low.


----------



## Anson72

spikekid999 said:


> how bout a early bronco


looks good. Woulda left the doors alone though.


----------



## vipera




----------



## SyckCutty

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/220838/1987-dodge-shadow/#2208380005


----------



## LURCH63




----------



## SyckCutty




----------



## PHXKSTM




----------



## maafaa

My Beretta in '97, Louisville KY


----------



## Charger_on_22's

pimtina said:


> How 'bout a '66 Ford Cortina? Here is what I started with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a photoshop of what it may look like when it's done:



Love them wheels!


----------



## spikekid999

My home boys limo


----------



## uso4vida

well??? Still for sale!!


uso4vida said:


> Ok guys, just trying to get a leg up on buying a house for the wife and kids...going to put my not so typical lowrider up for sale. It is a 66 Catalina with a 455, 2 pumps with 4 dumps and 6 batts, and cruise ready. To me, it is a project as it has been like this since 1989, but garage kept ever since. If anyone is interested, hit me up with questions or whatever. I am not interested in any trades and of course, I am not interested in any negativity. email me if [email protected]
> View attachment 576204


----------



## danny5.7

haha the limos are sick!


----------



## SyckCutty




----------



## mr1987




----------



## mr1987

It's a 63 Buick


----------



## rzarock

^^^^^That's real nice!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez




----------



## SJRaider18

Id mob one of those cars from iran


----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## Pop Top Regal

ROBLEDO said:


> View attachment 686344
> 
> 
> View attachment 686345


i think this style trans am and Camaro make real nice low riders.


----------



## SJRaider18

Ya thats nice


----------



## mr1987

ROBLEDO said:


> View attachment 686344
> 
> 
> View attachment 686345


Not my cup of tea but STILL VERY WELL DONE!!!


----------



## Los 210

TTT


----------



## 59JUNKIE




----------



## bad idea

vipera said:


>


This is the only classic car I like big wire wheels on. That's a bad bitch


----------



## Richiecool69elka

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 699569
> View attachment 699577


This Guy Has Owned This Vega Since He Bought It Brand New.:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka

ROBLEDO said:


> View attachment 686344
> 
> 
> View attachment 686345


Real Nice..:nicoderm:


----------



## LOWELLRIDER

bad idea said:


> This is the only classic car I like big wire wheels on. That's a bad bitch


Isn't that Chumlees car from Pawn Stars?


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]

View attachment 702921


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## doublepumped

My 62 deville TTT!!!


----------



## tpimuncie




----------



## Richiecool69elka

:nicoderm:


----------



## Wicked Wayz




----------



## mr1987

Wicked Wayz said:


>


Nice lac always wondered what it look like on juice!!!not a fan of the booty kit on it ,overall I LIKE IT!!!


----------



## vipera

1992 Jaguar XJ40 *** *** lowrider 



















http://ipocars.com/vinfo/jaguar/xj40___lowrider_show_car_flip_flop__-1992.html


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Alabaster

I'm a Ford junkie, but I wish more people would build lows from Fords... I had a 78 Bird that I would give almost ANYTHING to have again... That's the ONLY car I ever had that I miss. The tranny gave out in traffic so I shot it. I was 21 and stupid then...

My mans has a bad Rivi that I wish he would lay, but this is a PERFECT showcar with all the options and everything is original, even the window sticker. It was his Dad's and he was a purist, so he'll never do it. Let me hit the lotto tho. I'l buy it from him and do it! I know Rivis may not be the most unusual in westcoast circles, but out here they're NEVER lowered, it seems... I REALLY want a 65 Wildcat too though. I've never seen one of them juiced.


----------



## [email protected]

not a ford but close enough


----------



## littlerascle59

doublepumped said:


> My 62 deville TTT!!!
> View attachment 705713
> 
> View attachment 705721


----------



## 07-Gator

ROBLEDO said:


> View attachment 686344
> 
> 
> View attachment 686345


----------



## Los 210

TTT


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 725066


ne more pics of this??


----------



## RetroSpeed

*This is my 1963 Ranchero project with a 4" static drop, 13 inch Cragars on 5.20 13s.

*


----------



## KITTKAR

CHUKO 204 said:


>


 How did they pull that off? I have two of these cars and there is NO structural integrity. It should fold in half.


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

KITTKAR said:


> How did they pull that off? I have two of these cars and there is NO structural integrity. It should fold in half.


Ive got one that Im juicing, 4 pf roll cage n sub frame connectors. 2 pump 4 batt 4 dump 5 switch


----------



## KITTKAR

ATM_LAunitic said:


> Ive got one that Im juicing, 4 pf roll cage n sub frame connectors. 2 pump 4 batt 4 dump 5 switch


 Really? Got a link to a build thread? I'd like to see that come together. I am a huge Firebird/Trans Am fan and didn't think it was possible to juice one, let alone do a three wheel for more than 15 minutes before it would fold. I remember a guy in the late 90s tried to juice a 91 ttop Camaro. It didn't end so well. I'm not juicing either one of mine as I'm building another '79 2door Caprice, but I'd like to see yours for sure!


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

KITTKAR said:


> Really? Got a link to a build thread? I'd like to see that come together. I am a huge Firebird/Trans Am fan and didn't think it was possible to juice one, let alone do a three wheel for more than 15 minutes before it would fold. I remember a guy in the late 90s tried to juice a 91 ttop Camaro. It didn't end so well. I'm not juicing either one of mine as I'm building another '79 2door Caprice, but I'd like to see yours for sure!



Not really, just a driveway pic of it on spokes. Havent cut into the suspension yet.


----------



## KITTKAR

ATM_LAunitic said:


> Not really, just a driveway pic of it on spokes. Havent cut into the suspension yet.


 Post it up! It definitely fits in this topic as a car you don't always see as lowriders. You should definitely do a build thread eventually too!


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

KITTKAR said:


> Post it up! It definitely fits in this topic as a car you don't always see as lowriders. You should definitely do a build thread eventually too!


Maybe when I get more done I will. I gotta terrible habit of starting them n never finidhing. Even though this ones a definite keeper :thumbsup:


----------



## 6DEUCE6

RetroSpeed said:


> *This is my 1963 Ranchero project with a 4" static drop, 13 inch Cragars on 5.20 13s.
> 
> *


That looks pretty cool!


----------



## LowSupreme84

ROBLEDO said:


> View attachment 686344
> 
> 
> View attachment 686345


* that actually looks dope.*


----------



## lowrod

6DEUCE6 said:


> That looks pretty cool!


WO0O0O JACK! I'm building a 1/25 '61 myself! It looks almost like this but it's sitting on wires, &I can't wait 2post it up. BTW anybody posting pics from droid fones?


----------



## Richiecool69elka

RetroSpeed said:


> *This is my 1963 Ranchero project with a 4" static drop, 13 inch Cragars on 5.20 13s.
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## lowrod

SyckCutty said:


>


Now THAT'S wusup, more ol'skool Lincolns like THIS!


----------



## REV. chuck

this topics full of kustoms not lowriders


----------



## REV. chuck

doublepumped said:


> My 62 deville TTT!!!
> View attachment 705713
> 
> View attachment 705721



nice


----------



## lowrod

UceGiggles said:


>


 Why let da impalas have all the fun?


----------



## lowrod

REV. chuck said:


> this topics full of kustoms not lowriders


Topic says cars you don't see as WHAT? LOWRIDERS! That means this topic caters 2cars &/or trucks rarely hardly or never seen as lolows but yet kustoms just so happens 2get posted here so it's all good.  Besides, there's a 3 1/2yr span of over 100 pages n this here topic so...woop there it is Rev.


----------



## REV. chuck

lowrod said:


> Topic says cars you don't see as WHAT? LOWRIDERS! That means this topic caters 2cars &/or trucks rarely hardly or never seen as lolows but yet kustoms just so happens 2get posted here so it's all good.



"Cars you don't always see as lowriders"


so its cars that are lowriders but are not of the cookie cutter lowrider selection. he was looking for pics of one off lowriders. 

he got some pictures of lowriders and alot of kustoms. kustoms are not lowriders lowriders are not kustoms. 


i enjoyed looking at the pictures none the less cause i like kustoms but so noone gets confused alot of those cars are not lowriders.


----------



## lowrod

Right cuz few of em aren't even lowriders OR kustoms. BTW I forgot 'always' from da topic title (mibad!). Ur definition of lowrider (cookie cutter or not) seems 2b different from da rest of us so as I said...it's all good


----------



## SnakeShit

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 725058


:roflmao::nicoderm:


----------



## REV. chuck

lowrod said:


> Right cuz few of em aren't even lowriders OR kustoms. BTW I forgot 'always' from da topic title (mibad!). Ur definition of lowrider (cookie cutter or not) seems 2b different from da rest of us so as I said...it's all good


that might be 

however i have the correct defintion which makes your incorrect definition invalid 


yes, theres euros in here too but those are easy to distinguish its not always easy to tell a kustom from a lowrider which is why i posted about this topic being full of kustoms. 

help ease the confusion between the 2


----------



## REV. chuck

illstorm said:


> Ford Starliner



these are all kustoms just as an example


----------



## REV. chuck

illstorm said:


>


heres another kustom but the lines start getting blurry on this one. 

i can see how youd mistake this for a lowrider any day


----------



## REV. chuck

gseeds said:


> good tread!!!this one belongs to a cat named alex,in south carolina, i painted the the top. :biggrin:





lunatic said:


> this was my first time doing a flaked top..60 cadi





80GRAND said:


>


/\ kustoms



leo said:


>


/\ lowrider i was actually looking for a more standard version kandied and patterned out but got tired of looking though it again just to prove a point. 



both are bad ass and some can pass for either or but most of the time there is a very big difference and this topic just ads to the confusion between them


----------



## Ariztlan

Society Car Club is hosting a Show & Shine Toy Drive on December 14, 2013 at Mad Dog Saloon 1860 S. Stapley Dr. 
Mesa, AZ 85204 from 10 a.m. to 5 p.m. Proceeds to benefit the Boys & Girls Clubs of the East Valley-Mesa Branch. 

For more info. contact Robert 602-689-5075, Bobby 602-410-5751 or Tyrone 480-452-2639. 

Have a great Blessed Day.


----------



## lowrod

REV. chuck said:


> /\ kustoms
> 
> 
> 
> /\ lowrider i was actually looking for a more standard version kandied and patterned out but got tired of looking though it again just to prove a point.
> 
> 
> 
> both are bad ass and some can pass for either or but most of the time there is a very big difference and this topic just ads to the confusion between them


Gotcha, now here's a point 4u: while most kustoms r sometimes mistaken 4lowriders, they've also been called lowrods as well; seems this topic missed lowrods & kustoms n da title, huh?!?


----------



## REV. chuck

lowrod said:


> Gotcha, now here's a point 4u: while most kustoms r sometimes mistaken 4lowriders, they've also been called lowrods as well; seems this topic missed lowrods & kustoms n da title, huh?!?


because he was looking for lowriders not lowrods or kustoms. and like i said he got alot of pics of kustoms and a few pics of lowriders 

as for lowrod thats a fairly new concept.


----------



## REV. chuck

illstorm said:


>


this is the kind of thing he was looking for 


nice car too


----------



## REV. chuck

mr1987 said:


>


heres another bad ass car that walks the line. its a lowrider not a kustom but only by a few minor details


----------



## REV. chuck

spikekid999 said:


>




steamboats car. id consider this a kustom as well


----------



## spikekid999

Why do you consider it a custom? Cuz it doesn't gave wire wheels and air bags?

IMO a custom is something that has had major body modifications done to it, to where you can't really tell what it started as, and most of then are mid 50s and older. That blue and white 57, or whatever it was, is right on the line of a custom and a lowrider


----------



## REV. chuck

spikekid999 said:


> Why do you consider it a custom? Cuz it doesn't gave wire wheels and air bags?
> 
> IMO a custom is something that has had major body modifications done to it, to where you can't really tell what it started as, and most of then are mid 50s and older. That blue and white 57, or whatever it was, is right on the line of a custom and a lowrider





a kustom is simple clean and normally minimal, my cars a kustom as an example. theres kustoms out there with some radical paint but if you look at them they are minimal elsewhere. 


that is a kustom because its minimal and clean . no fancy paint it dont need it. etc.


----------



## REV. chuck

beautiful example right here










car is fucking bad ass its simple and clean http://www.lamag.com/Pics/Images/featureshidden/2012/0212_classics_kustom.jpg


----------



## REV. chuck

and heres a bad ass lowrider 










not simple 

see what im saying? 

theres alot of cars that walk the line except for a few accents that give it its style. hydraulics is a lowrider thing most kustoms are static or bagged, the specific style wire wheels you dont normally see on kustoms. like seeing 15's or painted steelies on a lowrider. 

style of car theres impala kustoms out there but generally you see a layed out impala its a lowrider. 


theres kustoms with mind blowing paint and patterns out there that if you swapped the wheels out on theyd be considered a lowrider sometimes it is that simple. 


thats why theres so much confusion between the genre's they are all bad ass dont get me twisted. and theres junk in both realms but theres a difference 
http://image.lowridermagazine.com/f...-annual-tejano-super-show+custom-lowrider.jpg


----------



## lowrod

Right once again; lowriders were de-arched leaf springs, cut coils, dropped spindles & trunk weights (sand bags, bricks, cement blocks, etc.)long b4 those basic elements (hydraulics, cylinders, batteries, etc.). Wheel options other than wires were reversed chrome or painted steelies &even mags (astro supreme, cragar ss, appliance, keystone klassics, etc.). Paintwise, if juiced 'cookie cutter' lows aren't candy coated or flaked out, they're usually n factory status even if restored (da beige '78 Chrysler Cordoba, da gray tutone '79 Lincoln continental, & da cream post-'57 mercury Monterey make good examples!).


----------



## REV. chuck

lowrod said:


> Right once again; lowriders were de-arched leaf springs, cut coils, dropped spindles & trunk weights (sand bags, bricks, cement blocks, etc.)long b4 those basic elements (hydraulics, cylinders, batteries, etc.). Wheel options other than wires were reversed chrome or painted steelies &even mags (astro supreme, cragar ss, appliance, keystone klassics, etc.). Paintwise, if juiced 'cookie cutter' lows aren't candy coated or flaked out, they're usually n factory status even if restored (da beige '78 Chrysler Cordoba, da gray tutone '79 Lincoln continental, & da cream post-'57 mercury Monterey make good examples!).



lol 


forget it . just know that your opinion doesnt matter and your wrong. i wont spend another second trying to educate you on the genres and why. 



fucking silly


----------



## lowrod

GOOD! That's what forums are for...opinions whether agreeable or not, I'ma keep on enjoying these pics as I was before u responded anyhow. I'm glad u feel I'm wrong, that's YOUR unmatterable opinion so...


----------



## Richiecool69elka

:nicoderm:


----------



## lowrod

That '71-'73 Vega looks too original to be a kustom btw


----------



## supremes

all I can say is alex's 60 olds and the 60 starliner are bad ass rides!


----------



## 1229

spikekid999 said:


> IMO a custom is something that has had major body modifications done to it


:facepalm:


----------



## lowrod

ACCESSORYFREAK said:


> damn that Citation is PIMP! :biggrin:
> 
> Any one have a pic of that green Pinto that use to stay locked on 3 in Hollywood?


Closest I come 2seein this citation was a non-hatchback revell 2n1 lowrider kit; wheels &tires stickin out just like that w/fat whitewalls


----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE

This is my opinion on this.... 
wen it comes to lowrider cars u have the old skool style and the modern style... n then u got customs....
Check it out....
OLD SKOOL LOWRIDERS -79 and older can have
-candy paint or stock.. patterned or not
-13's or 14's supremes, tru spokes, cragars whit white walls (bombs can have the original wheels but with them fat G' white walls)
-old skool aircraft hydros or juz plain lowered.
MODERN LOWRIDERS can be any year but..
-13 or 14 100 spoke rims wit white walls
-candy paint or stock , wit patterns also 
-modern hydros or air ride.. or juz lowered.. 
CUSTOMS can be any year
-15's or bigger rims 
-air or modern hydros or old skool airdrcaft hydros or juz lowered
-paint candy, patterned, stock, flames, or watever crazyness haha 
Basically all very close... but the size of the rims can really give it out and who the owner is.. 
Like i sed juz my opinion... but for sure lowriders have two styles.. old and modern... the old style is very close to custom style but juz depends on wheel size and wat type .. supremes n tru spokes where used on lowriders back in the days also cragars


----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE

U can have a 64 impala and either make it old skool lowrider style or modern lowrider style
- tru spokes or cragars or spremes... wit rabbit ear antennas curb scrapers.. biscuit tuck or diamond cut inter aircraft hydros... .... .... .... or 
Like a modern style lowrider
-100 spokes wit modernized hydros hopping 5ft-10ft in the air.. all leather interior or watever ur taste..


----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE

My homies 67 buick skylark.. in this pik he has 14's cragars .. givin it that old skool lowrider look specially wit.thag chain steeri.g wheel..
now he put on 100 spoked rims same 14' size n now it looks modern style


----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE

83 oldsmobile regency nine eight lowrider


----------



## RetroSpeed

6DEUCE6 said:


> That looks pretty cool!





Richiecool69elka said:


> :thumbsup:





*FRANCISCO* said:


> this ride looks badass


*
Thanks for the positive comments. 

This Edelbrock tripowered six with glass bowled Holleys is being rebuilt and will power the Ranchero.











A view from the rear displays the 1960 Buick Taillights added.














*


----------



## Mr Motor City

:wave:


----------



## Anson72

RetroSpeed said:


> *
> Thanks for the positive comments.
> 
> This Edelbrock tripowered six with glass bowled Holleys is being rebuilt and will power the Ranchero.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A view from the rear displays the 1960 Buick Taillights added.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 That's bad! those lights look good too.


----------



## leo

Thats right its a Geo Metro


----------



## spikekid999

Anyone fit pics of bronco IIs done up?


----------



## XJCasper

leo said:


> Thats right its a Geo Metro


Brings back memories of Flinstone cars. Imports with tires stretched over wheels with such a negative offset: looked like they were rolling on logs...

I miss the 90's...


----------



## Wicked Wayz




----------



## Llerenas1960s

Wicked Wayz said:


>


nice


----------



## [email protected]

Wicked Wayz said:


>


 this is a nice GP


----------



## mexchicano

Nice thread:thumbsup:


----------



## 71_MonteCarlo

My club brother has a sweet '63 Buick.


----------



## mr1987

71_MonteCarlo said:


> My club brother has a sweet '63 Buick.


Yeah that cars bad ass nice trunk work!


----------



## F.C.Fury

Love all the mopars! heres my old 66' Barracuda



















And my current project, a 63' Fury


----------



## [email protected]

F.C.Fury said:


> Love all the mopars! heres my old 66' Barracuda
> View attachment 1000226
> View attachment 1000234
> View attachment 1000242
> 
> And my current project, a 63' Fury
> View attachment 1000250


I would like to see that cuda on spokes or suprems also anyone seen a Chrysler 300 on spokes


----------



## spikekid999

F.C.Fury said:


> Love all the mopars! heres my old 66' Barracuda
> View attachment 1000226
> View attachment 1000234
> View attachment 1000242
> 
> And my current project, a 63' Fury
> View attachment 1000250


badass
whats the plans for the fury?


[email protected] said:


> I would like to see that cuda on spokes or suprems also anyone seen a Chrysler 300 on spokes


what year 300?


----------



## F.C.Fury

The Fury is going to be a daily driver, its going to get supremes pinner whites and juiced! Paint will be 60's style white metallic on the body and a blue flaked top with lace and whatever else i decide to add.


----------



## spikekid999

fuck yeah, cant wait to see that


----------



## F.C.Fury

I just started a build thread for it in the project section.


----------



## 71_MonteCarlo

mr1987 said:


> Yeah that cars bad ass nice trunk work!


:biggrin


----------



## CustomMachines

REV. chuck said:


> beautiful example right here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> car is fucking bad ass its simple and clean


interesting you take this one in particular as simple and clean opposed to the patterned impala..


----------



## bigdogg323

:wow:


----------



## 66Caddykid

I myself wonder why they're are not many rides outside the normal chevy, a few select cadillacs, a few fords, and not even the coolest years of lincolns? All my lowriders from the 80s there is an even spread of makes while chevy was dominant it wasn't the only thing in the mag.


----------



## FLA813DOVER

bcuz it isnt about being original any more........its a bunch of copy cat ass ******


----------



## [email protected]

66Caddykid said:


> I myself wonder why they're are not many rides outside the normal chevy, a few select cadillacs, a few fords, and not even the coolest years of lincolns? All my lowriders from the 80s there is an even spread of makes while chevy was dominant it wasn't the only thing in the mag.


there is such a big selection of cars to be lowriders where are the Ford Maverick they would look good where are the Dodge darts60's 70's and 80's has a large selection of cars that could be low riders yet every show I go tomostly has 64's 90's caddy and Lincolns and a bunch of g bodyseverybody is scared to be different I like going to car shows and at the end of them my favorite car and so being the odd ball


----------



## 66Caddykid

[email protected] said:


> there is such a big selection of cars to be lowriders where are the Ford Maverick they would look good where are the Dodge darts60's 70's and 80's has a large selection of cars that could be low riders yet every show I go tomostly has 64's 90's caddy and Lincolns and a bunch of g bodyseverybody is scared to be different I like going to car shows and at the end of them my favorite car and so being the odd ball


 Hell I know how you feel I'm gonna turn a 1960 4 door chevy Biscayne into a lowrider and I've already been told half a dozen times that I'm fukin dumb cause it's a four door. I'm only 21 and even I learned from the early issues of lowrider I have that it was about hooking up what you got and being different.


----------



## lowrod

66Caddykid said:


> Hell I know how you feel I'm gonna turn a 1960 4 door chevy Biscayne into a lowrider and I've already been told half a dozen times that I'm fukin dumb cause it's a four door. I'm only 21 and even I learned from the early issues of lowrider I have that it was about hooking up what you got and being different.


2all those naysayers &4dr h8ers w/1track minds...ignore em. 4dr lolows have as much swag as 2dr coupes so remember this 4ever: DO U!


----------



## FLA813DOVER

idk if i can trust ur statement lowrod as you used "swag" ......................


----------



## 66Caddykid

spikekid999 said:


>


 Can anyone tell me what the hell the 4th car is? Looks a little like an edsel in the back but I've never seen a car with a front like that.


----------



## spikekid999

58 mercury monterey


----------



## 66Caddykid

Thanks for that normally I would have known but I've really never seen that year.


----------



## [email protected]

66Caddykid said:


> Hell I know how you feel I'm gonna turn a 1960 4 door chevy Biscayne into a lowrider and I've already been told half a dozen times that I'm fukin dumb cause it's a four door. I'm only 21 and even I learned from the early issues of lowrider I have that it was about hooking up what you got and being different.


do you're thing homie I just sold my 75 regal and got me a 84 Buick lesabre now I'm looking for a cavalier Chevy I'm going to put spokes on it and make it my daily


----------



## 66Caddykid

Those lesabres are really good looking compared to the chevy counterparts. Really I like all gm but buick,chevy,olds, and Cadillac/Lasalle are where it's at. Never liked many Pontiacs. I miss my 1948 Roadmaster 4 door sedan a lot. 320ci straight 8 and a 2 speed Dynaflow automatic. That car was great and great looking. I've always like different cars and while I do like 58-64 impalas and g bodys I do get tired of seeing them. But when it comes to owning them its another story. I have the luxury of there not being many in my area so I still get to be different.


----------



## lowrod

FLA813DOVER said:


> idk if i can trust ur statement lowrod as you used "swag" ......................


...meaning?


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## LowCal88

Here's my 1965 buick 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## SnakeShit

LowCal88 said:


> View attachment 1044209
> View attachment 1044217
> 
> View attachment 1044225
> 
> Here's my 1965 buick
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Hell yeah!


----------



## sureñosbluez




----------



## spikekid999

81 chrysler lebaron coupe, gonna be my next project


----------



## 66Caddykid

I really want to a do a 1967 Buick Wildcat 2 Door. Way classier and better looking than the equivalent Impala. Also a 48 Buick Roadmaster Sedan bomb and 71-73 rivieras are all ways cool. Anyone have pics of more mustangs? 64-78? I've seen a few of a 66 and some of a 69 or 70 and they're off the hook on cragars. I think a 71-73 fastback mustang patterned out,simple old school hydros, and cragars or truspokes would be the way cool.


----------



## plague

Never seen that Chrysler before


----------



## spikekid999

It was only a two year model, 80 & 81 and getting hard to find now, so when the oppertunity came to get that one i jumped on it


----------



## spikekid999

66Caddykid said:


> I really want to a do a 1967 Buick Wildcat 2 Door. Way classier and better looking than the equivalent Impala. Also a 48 Buick Roadmaster Sedan bomb and 71-73 rivieras are all ways cool. Anyone have pics of more mustangs? 64-78? I've seen a few of a 66 and some of a 69 or 70 and they're off the hook on cragars. I think a 71-73 fastback mustang patterned out,simple old school hydros, and cragars or truspokes would be the way cool.


Id like to see a 71-73 stang done up, could pull it off


----------



## 66Caddykid

spikekid999 said:


> Id like to see a 71-73 stang done up, could pull it off


Its officially on my bucket list. That Chrysler is actually pretty sweet with that photo shop you did. Is that thing rwd or fwd? I lose track on what happened at Chrysler in the 80s


----------



## spikekid999

V8 rwd, i wont own a fwd


----------



## plague

Cordoba is a nice one too


----------



## spikekid999

Dobas are nice but i like the magnums better, which is another 2year model (78-79)


----------



## [email protected]

Damn homie first that's a rare care can't wait to see it all done up not your topical low low


----------



## [email protected]

66Caddykid said:


> I really want to a do a 1967 Buick Wildcat 2 Door. Way classier and better looking than the equivalent Impala. Also a 48 Buick Roadmaster Sedan bomb and 71-73 rivieras are all ways cool. Anyone have pics of more mustangs? 64-78? I've seen a few of a 66 and some of a 69 or 70 and they're off the hook on cragars. I think a 71-73 fastback mustang patterned out,simple old school hydros, and cragars or truspokes would be the way cool.


 these are all great pics I think I got a pic of fast back mustang on cragars and custom front end


----------



## [email protected]

Bad ass ledaron


----------



## [email protected]

LowCal88 said:


> View attachment 1044209
> View attachment 1044217
> 
> View attachment 1044225
> 
> Here's my 1965 Buick
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


nice ride man I love me some Buicks


----------



## vipera

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 725066





That's not cheap, but cool!


----------



## Anson72

http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/4288591652.html


----------



## plague

Anson72 said:


> http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/4288591652.html


They gonna have that car for a long time


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

LowCal88 said:


> View attachment 1044209
> View attachment 1044217
> 
> View attachment 1044225
> 
> Here's my 1965 buick
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Anybody that knows me, knows that I either want to juice a 68 2 door caddy or a 74 Deuce and a quarter 4 door!! DREAM RIDES. Both would be on 13s with 4 pump setups! lol


----------



## Anson72

plague said:


> They gonna have that car for a long time


Ya a little overpriced but its clean


----------



## 8~Zero~1

Anson72 said:


> Ya a little overpriced but its clean


I used to have one perfect condition inside n out n had a hard time tryin to sell it ended up sellin it for 1000 bucks I was askin 1500 so it was cool


----------



## Anson72

8~Zero~1 said:


> I used to have one perfect condition inside n out n had a hard time tryin to sell it ended up sellin it for 1000 bucks I was askin 1500 so it was cool


damn thats cheap. I would of bought it for that. I like the front end of them.


----------



## scrape-it




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ




----------



## spikekid999




----------



## [email protected]

Nice


----------



## vipera

spikekid999 said:


>


Limo-lowrider? more info. please!


----------



## spikekid999

yessir! 89 towncar limo. simple 2 pump 2 dump 3 batt setup, 13s and painted white with a ice pearl and grey patterns done by blueberry


----------



## vipera

spikekid999 said:


> yessir! 89 towncar limo. simple 2 pump 2 dump 3 batt setup, 13s and painted white with a ice pearl and grey patterns done by blueberry


Cool!


----------



## vipera

buick electra from sweden.


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

vipera said:


> buick electra from sweden.


Dream car


----------



## lowrod

INDEED!


----------



## vipera

ATM_LAunitic said:


> Dream car


I like this electra to, it is a -68, but I think a -67 would have been even better.


more pic


----------



## lowrod

That's wusup wen u...LAYITLOW!!! ;-)


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE

TTT


----------



## ROB_LOU

spikekid999 said:


> yessir! 89 towncar limo. simple 2 pump 2 dump 3 batt setup, 13s and painted white with a ice pearl and grey patterns done by blueberry


That's sick


----------



## sureñosbluez

who remember this one


----------



## vipera

sureñosbluez said:


> who remember this one


:thumbsup:


----------



## vipera




----------



## scrape-it




----------



## JUST ME

Don't know what they're saying...but the car speaks for itself.

http://vimeo.com/63919033


----------



## INKEDUP

Those lil corvairs are cool cars! Ive worked on about 7 of them and some how they kinda look like mini impalas...coolest one I've worked on had a 350 chevy in the back! Fast as hell!


----------



## JUST ME

60's Dodge Matador


----------



## scrape-it

Some kind of bmw....


----------



## Firefly

Thats a BMW E24 (6 series), doesnt look too bad actually


----------



## sureñosbluez

Opel


----------



## JUST ME




----------



## EP95

JUST ME said:


>


That is fucking Beautiful.


----------



## JUST ME




----------



## Tyrone

66Caddykid said:


> I really want to a do a 1967 Buick Wildcat 2 Door. Way classier and better looking than the equivalent Impala. Also a 48 Buick Roadmaster Sedan bomb and 71-73 rivieras are all ways cool. Anyone have pics of more mustangs? 64-78? I've seen a few of a 66 and some of a 69 or 70 and they're off the hook on cragars. I think a 71-73 fastback mustang patterned out,simple old school hydros, and cragars or truspokes would be the way cool.


It's ironic that you've mentioned a Buick Wildcat, Roadmaster, and Riviera. I've recently purchased a '64 Buick Wildcat and I have a cousin that owns a '49 Buick Roadmaster and a '73 Buick Riviera. He's parting-out the Riviera.


----------



## warning

Tyrone said:


> It's ironic that you've mentioned a Buick Wildcat, Roadmaster, and Riviera. I've recently purchased a '64 Buick Wildcat and I have a cousin that owns a '49 Buick Roadmaster and a '73 Buick Riviera. He's parting-out the Riviera.


Is he gonna subframe the 49?


----------



## Tyrone

warning said:


> Is he gonna subframe the 49?


Naw, 'Warning'. Just leave it as original/stock driver. Nothing custom/radical.


----------



## JUST ME




----------



## JUST ME




----------



## scrape-it

66 pontiac tempest wagon


----------



## JUST ME




----------



## JUST ME




----------



## JUST ME




----------



## JUST ME




----------



## JUST ME




----------



## steeko

Wot year model are those two lincolns


----------



## scrape-it




----------



## LURCH63

62wildcat said:


> my 1962 buick wildcat new paint ,rechromed,repolished,and getting new interior coming out late summer 2010! :biggrin:


any recent pics of this?


----------



## ROB_LOU

steeko said:


> Wot year model are those two lincolns


The 2nd is a 74-77 continental towncar. Not sure about the 3rd


----------



## scrape-it

78 riviera


----------



## sureñosbluez

mercury montego


----------



## JUST ME

Another Mercury


----------



## JUST ME




----------



## 95rangeron14z

JUST ME said:


> Another Mercury


NICE


----------



## warning

JUST ME said:


>


That's a goddamn shame


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## BRADFORD

Badass


----------



## scrape-it




----------



## JustCruisin

Kool..uffin:


----------



## JUST ME




----------



## jvasquez

My 70 Rivi


----------



## JUST ME

jvasquez said:


> My 70 Rivi
> 
> View attachment 1274186


Nice


----------



## RobLBC




----------



## scrape-it




----------



## JUST ME




----------



## warning

JUST ME said:


>


:wave: I just gotta wave back


----------



## LURCH63

JustCruisin said:


> Kool..uffin:


:roflmao:


----------



## JustCruisin

LURCH63 said:


> :roflmao:


Sheeeiiit....it may look like a Hoover vacuum,but I give anybody props for bein different..
Ya gotta remember there was a time when you could lowride *anything*, then people got snobby!
Gets boring seeing six-fo after six-fo after six-fo..
Lowriding has gotten so close-minded, scared to try anything different cuz they don't wanna be ridiculed..

That van has custom paint and juice, but people consider a *stock* impaler on spokes a "lowrider" before they would that van..


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

JustCruisin said:


> Sheeeiiit....it may look like a Hoover vacuum,but I give anybody props for bein different..
> Ya gotta remember there was a time when you could lowride *anything*, then people got snobby!
> Gets boring seeing six-fo after six-fo after six-fo..
> Lowriding has gotten so close-minded, scared to try anything different cuz they don't wanna be ridiculed..
> 
> That van has custom paint and juice, but people consider a *stock* impaler on spokes a "lowrider" before they would that van..




X2 on that


----------



## bulletproofdesigns




----------



## LURCH63

JustCruisin said:


> Sheeeiiit....it may look like a Hoover vacuum,but I give anybody props for bein different..
> Ya gotta remember there was a time when you could lowride *anything*, then people got snobby!
> Gets boring seeing six-fo after six-fo after six-fo..
> Lowriding has gotten so close-minded, scared to try anything different cuz they don't wanna be ridiculed..
> 
> That van has custom paint and juice, but people consider a *stock* impaler on spokes a "lowrider" before they would that van..


that ain't a lowrider, that's a defeated mothers grocery getter turned nighmare. As far as I'm concerned I'd rather look at a stock impala lowered on spokes, hell I'd rather look at some ricers than that ugly thing.


----------



## [email protected]

JustCruisin said:


> Sheeeiiit....it may look like a Hoover vacuum,but I give anybody props for bein different..
> Ya gotta remember there was a time when you could lowride *anything*, then people got snobby!
> Gets boring seeing six-fo after six-fo after six-fo..
> Lowriding has gotten so close-minded, scared to try anything different cuz they don't wanna be ridiculed..
> 
> That van has custom paint and juice, but people consider a *stock* impaler on spokes a "lowrider" before they would that van..


Amen homie


----------



## [email protected]

Why is it not a lowrider enlighten me its got juice sick paint maybe a badass interior . And by the way y had a 64 that I could have fixed nice but got rid of it cuz everybody and their grandmother has one or want onethere is so many other brands makes and models that are better than a 64 Impalabut everybody has their opinion


----------



## [email protected]

Let's be open minded this I saw today around my area and I fell in love with it


----------



## [email protected]

Its for sale clean in and out real daytons 17" 6000$ in manassas


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## ATM_LAunitic

[email protected] said:


> Why is it not a lowrider enlighten me its got juice sick paint maybe a badass interior . And by the way y had a 64 that I could have fixed nice but got rid of it cuz everybody and their grandmother has one or want onethere is so many other brands makes and models that are better than a 64 Impalabut everybody has their opinion


Because Dr. Dre and other west coast rappers didn't rap about vans, they rapped about 64s. That's literally the most honest answer anyone could give you.


----------



## plague

bulletproofdesigns said:


>


Now this looks real good


----------



## plague

JUST ME said:


>


Yep


----------



## kuteboys

this is a beautiful looking car that I dreamed I thank you for the most comfort Underground


----------



## [email protected]

ATM_LAunitic said:


> Because Dr. Dre and other west coast rappers didn't rap about vans, they rapped about 64s. That's literally the most honest answer anyone could give you.


so I have to have what rapers rap about I can't be different I have to be a puppet and do what everybody is doing that's not low riding at all


----------



## [email protected]

To me a lowridercan be anything no limitations


----------



## ROB_LOU

[email protected] said:


> Let's be open minded this I saw today around my area and I fell in love with it
> View attachment 1306097


Take off the body kit and its legit :biggrin:


----------



## JUST ME




----------



## LOWELLRIDER

ATM_LAunitic said:


> Because Dr. Dre and other west coast rappers didn't rap about vans, they rapped about 64s. That's literally the most honest answer anyone could give you.


I really don't care what Dr Dre raps about. I grew up in California so sure I was influenced by seeing the older homies cruise their cars and I got into lowriding but the cars some rapper talks about has zero influence on what I drive or fix up. Half those rappers probably don't even own a lowrider there just jumping on the bandwagon.


----------



## jdc68chevy

LOWELLRIDER said:


> I really don't care what Dr Dre raps about. I grew up in California so sure I was influenced by seeing the older homies cruise their cars and I got into lowriding but the cars some rapper talks about has zero influence on what I drive or fix up. Half those rappers probably don't even own a lowrider there just jumping on the bandwagon.


Most of them DON'T have lowriders homie ,& a true rider knows its not about the make of the car its about what you make it into .


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

jdc68chevy said:


> Most of them DON'T have lowriders homie ,& a true rider knows its not about the make of the car its about what you make it into .


X2 what I was trying to do is show how monkey see, monkey do the game is. You gotta have a 64 on zeniths, with chrome undies, with 2 switches, a piston to the nose, and the car can't sit lower than stock. Seems as though however people rode back then is A LOT better than now.


----------



## LOWELLRIDER

ATM_LAunitic said:


> X2 what I was trying to do is show how monkey see, monkey do the game is. You gotta have a 64 on zeniths, with chrome undies, with 2 switches, a piston to the nose, and the car can't sit lower than stock. Seems as though however people rode back then is A LOT better than now.


Ok I gotcha. I agree , growing up I seen a lot of makes and models Lowriding. Some surprised me how some effort and creativity worked and then there's some cars out there that just ain't never gonna work as a lowrider.


----------



## LowSupreme84

i think thats bull, they chose that car cuz that is a good lookin car, if easy-e drove a 63 ford galaxie i don't think that would be popular, cuz honestly it not a good looking car at all. plus we all damn well know impalas look fuckin dope. yea other rides are nice and all but it jus really depends on the car, its like everybody likes girls in yogas except fat girls…. no one likes girls with yogas. just a couple.


----------



## LowSupreme84

:inout:


----------



## Augustine_p

Couple of 63 rag Galaxies. I own a hardtop of this chassis currently getting the suspension worked out. Real underrated car in my opinion. Still miss my 66 Super Sport though ha


----------



## [email protected]

jvasquez said:


> My 70 Rivi
> 
> View attachment 1274186


you got a nice ride homie I love rivis


----------



## 87oldscutty

My 75 Oldsmobile Delta 88


----------



## JUST ME




----------



## JUST ME




----------



## plague

I like this not bad


----------



## plague

This is the one, way nice


----------



## jvasquez

plague said:


> I like this not bad


Yeah, that is. Looks like a 2 door Duece and a Quarter (225). My cousin had a 4 door. That car looked so gangster, we got pulled over every single time we took it for a cruise. Had a 400 engine in it and it rode better than a Cadillac.


----------



## fool2

jdc68chevy said:


> Most of them DON'T have lowriders homie ,& a true rider knows its not about the make of the car its about what you make it into .


that's why they be rapping about buick park ave's and 77 sevilles and shit too


----------



## aphustle

plague said:


> I like this not bad




Looks like a wannabe 69 impala..!

Almost there ... But not yet.. 

&


----------



## lowrod

aphustle said:


> Looks like a wannabe 69 impala..!
> 
> Almost there ... But not yet..
> 
> &


Impala wannabe? HARDLY EVER! Buick Electras have their own elegant style; it's because of this 69 Buick (4dr) that Sir Mixalot invented the word 'hooptie!'


----------



## warning

LowSupreme84 said:


> i think thats bull, they chose that car cuz that is a good lookin car, if easy-e drove a 63 ford galaxie i don't think that would be popular, cuz honestly it not a good looking car at all. plus we all damn well know impalas look fuckin dope. yea other rides are nice and all but it jus really depends on the car, its like everybody likes girls in yogas except fat girls…. no one likes fat girls with yogas. just a couple.










..


----------



## aphustle

lowrod said:


> Impala wannabe? HARDLY EVER! Buick Electras have their own elegant style; it's because of this 69 Buick (4dr) that Sir Mixalot invented the word 'hooptie!'


Hahahahahah 

You never hear someone associate "hooptie" with impala.

If any lowrider would be considered a "hooptie" it might be the

Little gb0dy cars but even then those cars look better than a lot 

Of these weird looking cars... Don't get me wrong some if these

Are sick and have a lot of potential .. But a hooptie" really.?

$


----------



## LayItLow

Hitler in a Mustang?

http://webmup.com/pQcqG/vid.webm

:dunno:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## MOSTHATED CC

aphustle said:


> Hahahahahah
> 
> You never hear someone associate "hooptie" with impala.
> 
> If any lowrider would be considered a "hooptie" it might be the
> 
> Little gb0dy cars but even then those cars look better than a lot
> 
> Of these weird looking cars... Don't get me wrong some if these
> 
> Are sick and have a lot of potential .. But a hooptie" really.?
> 
> $


I know a guy with full undercarriage impalas like 60s and 63s for example that calls em turds and buckets to name a few lol


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

Why are u guys dumb enough to let these guys rope u into arguin about what fake ass dre rapped about who cares


----------



## moorevisual

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 1516625


 needs 175/50r13s and it would be sitting right


----------



## [email protected]

trust me I'm trying everything that's my second attempt I got some front wheel drive rims I'm going to see what that looks like with the size that you suggested


----------



## tpimuncie

[email protected] said:


> trust me I'm trying everything that's my second attempt I got some front wheel drive rims I'm going to see what that looks like with the size that you suggested


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-wheels-tires/166493-tru-classics-461Array.html
Some fwd tru classics


----------



## fool2

moorevisual said:


> needs 175/50r13s and it would be sitting right


with the chrome sideways mudflaps


----------



## moorevisual

[email protected] said:


> trust me I'm trying everything that's my second attempt I got some front wheel drive rims I'm going to see what that looks like with the size that you suggested


Reverse wires are the true OG euro lowrider look, but you just need the smaller tires so they won't rub (and it looks better)


----------



## [email protected]

I don't think the smaller tire will work I have another set of wheels fwd that I will try on






its literally 1/4 of the quarter panel if it didn't rub I would let it fly


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

Wuldnt the smaller tire create more clearence?


----------



## scrape-it

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Wuldnt the smaller tire create more clearence?


 x2


----------



## [email protected]

It still hits on tire


----------



## RobLBC

[email protected] said:


> It still hits on tire
> View attachment 1525986
> View attachment 1525994


You need 175/50R13 and longer bump stops.


----------



## scrape-it

Yea what Rob said, 175/50/13:









compared to yours:


----------



## [email protected]

The car was totaled about a week ago they fucked up my Camry on to the next one


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## RobLBC

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 1553226


You have to lower it.


----------



## [email protected]

Its not mines


----------



## JUST ME




----------



## BRADFORD

That's badd!!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$

BRADFORD WAS BORN IN ONE OF THOSE AT THE TRAILER PARK!!!!!!!:roflmao:


----------



## reyrey1967

This one is for sale in the DFW


----------



## scrape-it

My daily, soon to be juiced


----------



## jvasquez

scrape-it said:


> My daily, soon to be juiced
> 
> 
> View attachment 1616658
> View attachment 1616690


:thumbsup:


----------



## moorevisual

reyrey1967 said:


> This one is for sale in the DFW


that escort is dope


----------



## dogbonekustoms

My current project, 66 Opel Rekord coupè (not my car but its the same model)
Watch this space as it will hopwfully be ready in a few months, rollin on chrome reverse and 520s, real gate hydraulics, custom paint etc...


----------



## JUST ME




----------



## drockone619

Peek Of my 1980 Bucik LeSabre "GAME CHANGER" coming out this summer.


----------



## JustCruisin

drockone619 said:


> View attachment 1635033
> 
> Peek Of my 1980 Bucik LeSabre "GAME CHANGER" coming out this summer.


Hell yeah.. Drop top?


----------



## drockone619

JustCruisin said:


> Hell yeah.. Drop top?









Funny You Ask


----------



## Rick Dizzle

drockone619 said:


> View attachment 1635289
> Funny You Ask


Dang! Those are some gold wheels!!! Looks good!


----------



## drockone619

Thanks Man.


----------



## JustCruisin

81' LeSabre was my first ride.. I'm diggin this for sure! :thumbsup:


----------



## regallowlow187

Oh my :thumbsup:






drockone619 said:


> View attachment 1635289
> Funny You Ask


----------



## drockone619

Thanks, this was my first rider also ('96). I held on to it and decided to redo it to bring it to this point. It's a full build and can't wait to bring it out.


----------



## wannabelowrider

reyrey1967 said:


> This one is for sale in the DFW


Straight 90's era right there


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$




----------



## Dirty ol South

reyrey1967 said:


> This one is for sale in the DFW


I almost wanna buy this haha


----------



## reyrey1967

E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ said:


>




72 Grand Prix use to be the car back in the day............


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Saw this at last week Magnificos show in San Antonio:


----------



## reyrey1967

Dam Aztlan you beat me to it lol


----------



## reyrey1967

Heres one


----------



## moorevisual

reyrey1967 said:


> Heres one


That Sentra is super clean, used to see those hooked up all the time back in the 90s. I'd love to find one now that clean and throw some 13x7 reverse with 175/50s on it


----------



## scrape-it




----------



## scrape-it

Fucking amc pacer: 









https://youtu.be/9cdnI6MHFc8


----------



## reyrey1967

:run: :around: Dam with French antennas


scrape-it said:


> Fucking amc pacer:
> 
> View attachment 1649353
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/9cdnI6MHFc8


----------



## reyrey1967

Show car & a hurst


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$

reyrey1967 said:


> Show car & a hurst


Seen a brandy candy Cadi like that blue one a couple years back at a super show in Vegas, it was driving around town.


----------



## ElProfeJose

ON BEHALF OF THE LATINS FINEST FAMILY WE WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU ALL TO OUR 4th ANUAL BEACH CRUISE IN SO CAL MORE INFO CALL OR TEXT EL PROFE 562-879-4376 


OUR LOWRIDER BIKE BEACH CRUISE 



OUR SECOND ANUAL PICNIC WITH 
THE HOMIES FROM 
DRIFTING ON A MEMORY


----------



## JUST ME




----------



## JUST ME




----------



## mr1987

JUST ME said:


>


Kinda lkke the white buick


----------



## oldsoul

Deuce and quarter...


----------



## jvasquez

oldsoul said:


> Deuce and quarter...


My cousin had a 4-door Buick 225 they gave him for Graduation. Man we cruise the heck out of that car. It would float like a cloud over the railroad tracks and light up the tires without power braking. Had a stock 400 engine. Great memories.


----------



## jdc68chevy

I had a 78 Mercury Grand Marquis Brougham back in the day midnight blue with black leather interior I should have kept it it was clean as hell Rust free


----------



## 1lowcalais_old

My first car 87 Olds Calais


----------



## [email protected]

JUST ME said:


>


this is sweet


----------



## [email protected]

scrape-it said:


> My daily, soon to be juiced
> 
> 
> View attachment 1616658
> View attachment 1616690


this is dope I want a van but like a caravan first Gen


----------



## tintest




----------



## regallowlow187

Not totally different, but I don't see too many


----------



## RobLBC

regallowlow187 said:


> Not totally different, but I don't see too many


Nice Buick


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

My heap in progress uffin:


----------



## Youngin775

I personally Love this one...1979 GMC El Caballero I have one that I'm gonna be fixing up myself :wink:k_hand:


----------



## JUST ME




----------



## plague

THOSE LAST 3 WERE SOME GOOD CHOICES IF YOU WANTED SOMETHING DIFFRENT


----------



## ABRAXASS

plague said:


> THOSE LAST 3 WERE SOME GOOD CHOICES IF YOU WANTED SOMETHING DIFFRENT


Yeah, I've always liked those Buicks like that black one


----------



## plague

ABRAXASS said:


> Yeah, I've always liked those Buicks like that black one


YEAH JUST TO SEE SOMETHING DIFFERENT AT A SHOW ARE ON THE STREET IS A GOOD LOOK.


----------



## reyrey1967

Usually GM makes GOOD low riders & some fords but very rare does a mopar make a GOOD low low


----------



## EternalLowLife93

reyrey1967 said:


> Usually GM makes GOOD low riders & some fords but very rare does a mopar make a GOOD low low


I think they're a lot of good Mopars that would make a sweet lowrider, but most people buy them for demo derby cars.


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$

BUILT IN THE 90'S. MY HOMIE STILL CRUISE THIS CAR AROUND, LOOKS GREAT!!!uffin:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$

FUCK YEAH! SANTA BARBARA TO THE FUCKING TOP!!!:guns:


----------



## JUST ME

Enjoy this one!

https://vimeo.com/134769226


----------



## plague

EternalLowLife93 said:


> I think they're a lot of good Mopars that would make a sweet lowrider, but most people buy them for demo derby cars.


Front looks real good


----------



## 78cutlassbrougham

JUST ME said:


>


What is the green one?buick what?looks nice!


----------



## Silentdawg

78cutlassbrougham said:


> What is the green one?buick what?looks nice!


looks like a 1972 skylark


----------



## implala66

E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ said:


> BUILT IN THE 90'S. MY HOMIE STILL CRUISE THIS CAR AROUND, LOOKS GREAT!!!uffin:


Is it the same car?


----------



## lowrod

reyrey1967 said:


> 72 Grand Prix use to be the car back in the day............


Actually it's a '69 or '70; '71-'72s have two double-beam headlights


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

I'm not a Ford guy at all but this is bad ass for its time.


----------



## divine69impala

JUST ME said:


>


I remember that green skylark from evil wayz car club back in the days. I wonder who owns it now.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

Im liking this 1970 buick electra 225


----------



## JUST ME




----------



## JustCruisin

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Im liking this 1970 buick electra 225


That car needs to be on the ground..


----------



## JUST ME




----------



## [email protected]

I got one 1984


----------



## RiddinglowCR

TTT


----------



## scrape-it

Why hasn't anybody done up one of these early model vettes?!?


----------



## oldsoul

I seen one of those older corvettes on Daytons on an old Dana Dame cd.


----------



## scrape-it

oldsoul said:


> I seen one of those older corvettes on Daytons on an old Dana Dame cd.


Thanks for the info, found it!


----------



## JUST ME




----------



## JUST ME




----------



## Patrick B

Nice rides! Thanks for posting


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$

350in jaguar!!!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$

impala66 i belive that jaguar is the same one you posted,when my homie got ahold of it he took the mini truck tires off and went with white walls and gold plated everything. i belive it had patterns on roof of it thats why he got done up the same color as interior cream color(didnt like the patterns).homie before that had it, took the hydrualics off cause back craddle was broken so when i check to look how it was lifted they had changed everything out.:banghead:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$

implala66 said:


> Is it the same car?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was this pic up north? my homie would tell me how they drive this jag up to fresno and shows around that area. ]


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$

I THINK , SOME ONE HERE IN S.B PAINTED IT. I BELIVE IT WAS OLD SCHOOL PAINTER NAME "MALO". IF YOU HAVE ANYMORE OLD PICS OF JAG POST THEM IMPALA66


----------



## implala66

E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ said:


> implala66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it the same car?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was this pic up north? my homie would tell me how they drive this jag up to fresno and shows around that area. ]
> 
> 
> 
> Don't really know, I got that pic from the person who I'm following on instagram, apparently it's from an old LRM
Click to expand...


----------



## mrboscodelagente

JUST ME said:


>


what year is this car?


----------



## implala66

E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ said:


> 350in jaguar!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## mr1987

JUST ME said:


>


Would look nice on supremes


----------



## EternalLowLife93

mrboscodelagente said:


> what year is this car?


Its a 1975 Grand Ville.


----------



## gmo442

My 442 at a lrm show back in the day


----------



## oldsoul

Bad ass ride...


----------



## CUTTY

Dope :thumbsup:


----------



## JUST ME




----------



## oldsoul

Clean ass Le Mans,I'm building one....


----------



## plague

JUST ME said:


>


DAMN THATS WAY NICE LIKE THEM BODY LINES


----------



## henry36

JUST ME said:


>


That's a clean ass old school system. Power booster, equalizer, quadrophonic speakers... 80's all day!


----------



## 67 chevy impala




----------



## plague

LIKE THAT ONE TOO, SO MANY DIFFERENT CARS YOU CAN DO


----------



## lgh1157




----------



## tpimuncie




----------



## SH4RKZ




----------



## JUST ME




----------



## JUST ME




----------



## larry's

*beetle*


----------



## Silentdawg

JUST ME said:


>


from japan right?


----------



## RobLBC




----------



## JUST ME

tpimuncie said:


>


This truck is bad ass.


----------



## bodyman1979

67 chevy impala said:


> View attachment 1776546


 more pics please what is it? Plymouth?


----------



## oldsoul

Malibu^^^


----------



## low 40

*62 buick electra*

my buick


----------



## low 40

its more of a mild kustom than lowrider but pretty kool none the less


----------



## scrape-it




----------



## juan_temido

:thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie

JUST ME said:


> This truck is bad ass.


Thanks homie


----------



## lgh1157

I got bags - so its not really a lowrider, more of a custom i guess


----------



## Silentdawg

that ford looks goood


----------



## lgh1157

Silentdawg said:


> that ford looks goood


Thx man !


----------



## Callejeros C.C.

lgh1157 said:


> I got bags - so its not really a lowrider, more of a custom i guess


It might not be a lowrider car but still look bad ass....


----------



## bigrayman

lgh1157 said:


> I got bags JUST BECAUSE YOU HAVE BAGS DOES NOT MEAN ITS NOT A LOWRIDER . I HAVE BAGS ON MY 72 GRANDPRIX AND ITS A LOWRIDER IN EVERY WAY . ITS A COOL RIDE


----------



## jjarez79

bigrayman said:


> lgh1157 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got bags JUST BECAUSE YOU HAVE BAGS DOES NOT MEAN ITS NOT A LOWRIDER . I HAVE BAGS ON MY 72 GRANDPRIX AND ITS A LOWRIDER IN EVERY WAY . ITS A COOL RIDE
> 
> 
> 
> I think were the only classification of car culture where your supension choice determines your classification...hot rods, kustoms 4x4s...so if a 4x4 has hydraulics instead of fox shocks for whatever f*n reason, its a lowrider..
Click to expand...


----------



## jjarez79

So my pallet jack at work is a lowrider?


----------



## tpimuncie

Lol


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.

*RELENTLESS CAR CLUB, LEFT COAST CHAPTER*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

that white convertible is bad


----------



## [email protected]

This Pontiac Lemans is slick I like these the same year buick century you don't see them a lot this is a bad ass ride


----------



## Silentdawg

the edsel kicks ass, would like to see it laid out


----------



## Frank V

scrape-it said:


> View attachment 1791569
> View attachment 1791577
> 
> View attachment 1791585
> View attachment 1791593
> 
> View attachment 1791601
> View attachment 1791609
> 
> View attachment 1791625
> View attachment 1791617
> 
> View attachment 1791641
> View attachment 1791649


That red Buick Lesabre is the BOMB......


----------



## vipera

Link: http://www.lowrider.com/features/16...=10153921099568874&adbpl=fb&adbpr=12745583873

Does anyone know anything about the suspension at this camaro? Hydraulic, air, or static?


----------



## Callejeros C.C.

vipera said:


> Link: http://www.lowrider.com/features/16...=10153921099568874&adbpl=fb&adbpr=12745583873
> 
> Does anyone know anything about the suspension at this camaro? Hydraulic, air, or static?


Owner and his friend Rudy Navarro installed a Firestone airbag setup with two pumps and a custom one-of-a-kind 3-D Chevrolet Bow Tie air tank fabricated by Fritz down in Las Cruces, New Mexico


----------



## vipera

Callejeros C.C. said:


> Owner and his friend Rudy Navarro installed a Firestone airbag setup with two pumps and a custom one-of-a-kind 3-D Chevrolet Bow Tie air tank fabricated by Fritz down in Las Cruces, New Mexico


Thank you!


----------



## moorevisual

Callejeros C.C. said:


> Owner and his friend Rudy Navarro installed a Firestone airbag setup with two pumps and a custom one-of-a-kind 3-D Chevrolet Bow Tie air tank fabricated by Fritz down in Las Cruces, New Mexico


LMAO


----------



## nafnafnaf

seen some pretty rad lowriders on this site, it actually made me thought 'bout bying a '65 buick so i'm saving for one now


----------



## reyrey1967

:banghead:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$




----------



## reyrey1967

I'm not a Ford guy but those LTDs tho.....


----------



## ABRAXASS

^^^ Same here


----------



## oldsoul

With the skirts tho'...


----------



## reyrey1967

Agreed


----------



## Silentdawg

Ttt


----------



## RiddinglowCR

TTT


----------



## josh perkins

Want to make money for your cars ? Guys Check this out !!! Easy money !!

http://iloveyellowgloves.blogspot.com/

https://youtu.be/V-vTOo7f4f8


----------



## scrape-it

josh perkins said:


> Want to make money for your cars ? Guys Check this out !!! Easy money !!
> 
> http://iloveyellowgloves.blogspot.com/
> 
> https://youtu.be/V-vTOo7f4f8


----------



## california junk

This is an older ride from back in the day .


----------



## Just Me...Again




----------



## G.THANG

sick


----------



## Frank V




----------



## tpimuncie




----------



## Ragtop Ted

tpimuncie said:


>


Damn! That's badass!


----------



## tpimuncie

Thanks!


----------



## scrape-it




----------



## scrape-it




----------



## scrape-it




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$

california junk said:


> This is an older ride from back in the day .
> View attachment 1870906
> [/were did you get that pic. thats my homie ART'Z car. his brother sold it to him, it use to have the mini truck tires and no gold or vinyl top until he had it gold plated and vinyl roof cause he didnt like the patterns on roof!!!QUOTE]


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$




----------



## budgetblueoval

i love the 90s look with all the gold trim


----------



## Just Me...Again

Just Me...Again said:


>


Enjoy!

https://vimeo.com/185785184


----------



## Just Me...Again




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$

Just Me...Again said:


>


 nice, i seen one of these on the streeth just sitting there, I was wondering how it would look on spokes!:thumbsup: ill take a pic of it


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$

THE PONTIAC!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$




----------



## Mixteco

'60 Plymouth Fury ...


----------



## Mixteco

*
1955 Chrysler New Yorker
*


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Just Me...Again




----------



## Silentdawg

the paintjob on that buick is bananas..


----------



## scrape-it




----------



## [email protected]

I got a 96 LeSabre I'm thinking about putting wire wheels on


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]

Definitely not traditional but I'll be rolling at least


----------



## Callejeros C.C.

Just Me...Again said:


>


What year well this be?


----------



## Silentdawg

-66 judging by the rear end


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## leoparker990

I always have a wish to drive this 1990 mini cooper again, once I drove this car in 1998. This car is really fun to drive and has excellent standard cruise control and steering wheel audio controls.


----------



## Silentdawg

:thumbsdown:it aint no lowrider tho


----------



## lowVWbug




----------



## moorevisual

lowVWbug said:


> View attachment 1972194
> View attachment 1972202


sick! those cross laced look great on the bug, any pics of the setup?


----------



## lowVWbug

its on bags in the rear and air shocks up front. Im using Lil Larrys 4play switches (manual switches)
ALL garage built from scratch, the entire rear bag support system, Stroked 1915cc v8 killer!


----------



## lowVWbug

ive done all the work in the garage except separating the body from the floor pan/frame, i had to narrow the front suspension 3'' and used 2" widened front fenders, widened the rear fenders 3" to fit the wheels and tires when im 3 wheeling or pancaked. Using 3/8 lines and 9 gallon tank running 220psi. Ive got a vid of her doing 3 wheel but i dont have a the video posted for a url to upload the vid here...


----------



## Jahlg

Sick bug!


----------



## lowVWbug

:thumbsup: thanks


----------



## budgetblueoval

Get that piece of shit out of here, if its on bags it aint a lowrider...... it may be done in lowrider Style but it ain't no fucking lowrider




lowVWbug said:


> its on bags in the rear and air shocks up front. Im using Lil Larrys 4play switches (manual switches)
> 
> ALL garage built from scratch, the entire rear bag support system, Stroked 1915cc v8 killer!
> View attachment 1972338
> 
> 
> View attachment 1972298
> View attachment 1972306
> View attachment 1972314
> View attachment 1972322
> View attachment 1972330


----------



## BRADFORD

budgetblueoval said:


> Get that piece of shit out of here, if its on bags it aint a lowrider...... it may be done in lowrider Style but it ain't no fucking lowrider


Shut yo bitchass up. Fuck yer ford. Tha Bugs Dope!!


----------



## Marty McFly

budgetblueoval said:


> Get that piece of shit out of here, if its on bags it aint a lowrider...... it may be done in lowrider Style but it ain't no fucking lowrider


Damn cuh, habs u seent robleedos core?


----------



## lowVWbug

good... u got you opinion holmes.. but its vatos like u that stay stuck the old ways that become bitter old men, mad and hating because u not understanding new technologies.:nosad:


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## RobLBC

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 1975369


What size are those tires?


----------



## [email protected]

I'll check for you I don't have my car at the moment


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]

RobLBC said:


> What size are those tires?


195/75/14


----------



## moorevisual

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 1981505


i'm all about this, can't wait for the euros to make a come back like the mini trucks have.


----------



## RobLBC

[email protected] said:


> 195/75/14


Needs some 175/75/14 or 175/70/14


----------



## Marty McFly

There's a reason why you don't see these cars as low riders. Motherfucker should keep it that way :rimshot:


----------



## [email protected]

Marty McFly said:


> There's a reason why you don't see these cars as low riders. Motherfucker should keep it that way :rimshot:


 that's why there's a thread here and you just saw them


----------



## [email protected]

RobLBC said:


> Needs some 175/75/14 or 175/70/14


 I know I'm waiting for my next set of wheels to get 175 70 14 what about in your area I know there's a bunch of euros post some up


----------



## vipera

TTT


----------



## vipera




----------



## Kiloz

vipera said:


> View attachment 2024471


Pissed off a lot of MOPAR people with this one.


----------



## vipera

*1967 Chrysler Newport with lowrider Hydraulics*


----------



## cutbuddy

I would say 1968 Convertible Buick Wild Cat, LeSabre, or any 70's Pontiact...Any vehicle rear wheel drive, with sla suspension...


----------



## vipera

Not my car, but a Mercury 1958 lowrider for sell in Sweden:









Blocket - Sveriges största marknadsplats, bilar, bostäder, möbler m.m.







www.blocket.se


----------

